# Manufactured Racism by Blacks



## Zander

More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......

Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
_

Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​






_On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.

“To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”

Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
and
Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​


----------



## DigitalDrifter

It's racist that he was arrested.


----------



## RodISHI

Aesop's fables are probably too racist to be shared with the 'me' peeps who believe they must create an issue instead of dealing with real one's that are existing already.


----------



## RASTAMEN

*5 MOST RACIST MOMENTS CAUGHT ON CAMERA*
**


----------



## impuretrash

It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.

This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.


----------



## harmonica

racists everywhere..racism everywhere
there's a story about it almost everyday
ie:
U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines


----------



## IM2

I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines



The NAACP Is not just a black rights group.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.



Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.


----------



## BulletProof

harmonica said:


> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines



Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.


----------



## sealybobo

Zander said:


> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​



It's not all based on lies.

Of the 802 black Americans we asked, almost all said they believe discrimination against black Americans exists today.

How Black Americans See Discrimination


----------



## sealybobo

Zander said:


> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​



More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.

Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.

Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination


----------



## sealybobo

Poll: Most Americans Think Their Own Group Faces Discrimination


----------



## MikeK

RodISHI said:


> Aesop's fables are probably too racist to be shared with the 'me' peeps who believe they must create an issue instead of dealing with real one's that are existing already.


Such as?


----------



## IM2

BulletProof said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
Click to expand...


Be black and drive in some of those places in Missouri before your run your mouth. I lived in Kansas City and I know about a lot of those places. There ain't no loot to be yield if you ain't practicing racism. There ain't no shake downs going on white piece of shit.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Poll: Most Americans Think Their Own Group Faces Discrimination



Yeah but non whites are. We don't have to "think."


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.


Do you really think this is one isolated and singular example of fabricated "racism?"  This largely undefined "racism" nonsense has since the mid-1960s developed into an increasingly intensive brainwash of America's White population in which the mainstream media is imperceptibly but effectively playing a major role.  

What actual examples of White "racism" can you cite?


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think this is one isolated and singular example of fabricated "racism?"  This largely undefined "racism" nonsense has since the mid-1960s developed into an increasingly intensive brainwash of America's White population in which the mainstream media is imperceptibly but effectively playing a major role.
> 
> What actual examples of White "racism" can you cite?
Click to expand...


These threads and the majority of the comments by whites therein.

So while you can tell me how white racism doesn't exist, I bet you can pull up a kinds of examples of things you think are black racism. The MSM has nothing to do with anything. But that's what you have been brainwashed to believe.


----------



## BulletProof

sealybobo said:


> Poll: Most Americans Think Their Own Group Faces Discrimination



Only white people are right.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Most Americans Think Their Own Group Faces Discrimination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but non whites are. We don't have to "think."
Click to expand...


You may also be exaggerating the amount or severity.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Most Americans Think Their Own Group Faces Discrimination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but non whites are. We don't have to "think."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may also be exaggerating the amount or severity.
Click to expand...


No we are not.


----------



## IM2

BulletProof said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Most Americans Think Their Own Group Faces Discrimination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only white people are right.
Click to expand...


None of the statistics prove this.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think this is one isolated and singular example of fabricated "racism?"  This largely undefined "racism" nonsense has since the mid-1960s developed into an increasingly intensive brainwash of America's White population in which the mainstream media is imperceptibly but effectively playing a major role.
> 
> What actual examples of White "racism" can you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These threads and the majority of the comments by whites therein.
> 
> So while you can tell me how white racism doesn't exist, I bet you can pull up a kinds of examples of things you think are black racism. The MSM has nothing to do with anything. But that's what you have been brainwashed to believe.
Click to expand...


I do find it funny that the same people who don't think blacks are treated like second class citizens are quick to jump on the idea that whites are being screwed by AA.

And did you see that while most whites think they are being discriminated against, most admit it hasn't happened to them.  So they hear about the white who didn't get the job because AA gave it to a black, but they can't say that it's ever happened to them.  

How many white kids didn't get into Harvard because AA got a black to take their place?  1 or 2?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not all based on lies.
> 
> Of the 802 black Americans we asked, almost all said they believe discrimination against black Americans exists today.
> 
> How Black Americans See Discrimination
Click to expand...



Sure, a lot of it is also Confirmation Bias.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
Click to expand...




Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
Click to expand...


No it hasn't.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Most Americans Think Their Own Group Faces Discrimination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but non whites are. We don't have to "think."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may also be exaggerating the amount or severity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we are not.
Click to expand...

Maybe a little?  Of course you do.  I knew a black guy in college.  EVERYTHING was "it's because I'm black".  Well you may not say that about every situation but you do sometimes think it's racism when it's actually not.

Remember I want to Cedar Point with 3 blacks?  My buddies wife is a walking talking "It's because I'm black".  Any amount of disrespect from anyone and she's quick to think it's because she's black.  And I can tell you that 99% of the time it wasn't.  

So yes you all do exaggerate this.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think this is one isolated and singular example of fabricated "racism?"  This largely undefined "racism" nonsense has since the mid-1960s developed into an increasingly intensive brainwash of America's White population in which the mainstream media is imperceptibly but effectively playing a major role.
> 
> What actual examples of White "racism" can you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These threads and the majority of the comments by whites therein.
> 
> So while you can tell me how white racism doesn't exist, I bet you can pull up a kinds of examples of things you think are black racism. The MSM has nothing to do with anything. But that's what you have been brainwashed to believe.
Click to expand...



You idiot. THat is not racism.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
Click to expand...


So has anti black discrimination.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think this is one isolated and singular example of fabricated "racism?"  This largely undefined "racism" nonsense has since the mid-1960s developed into an increasingly intensive brainwash of America's White population in which the mainstream media is imperceptibly but effectively playing a major role.
> 
> What actual examples of White "racism" can you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These threads and the majority of the comments by whites therein.
> 
> So while you can tell me how white racism doesn't exist, I bet you can pull up a kinds of examples of things you think are black racism. The MSM has nothing to do with anything. But that's what you have been brainwashed to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do find it funny that the same people who don't think blacks are treated like second class citizens are quick to jump on the idea that whites are being screwed by AA.
> 
> And did you see that while most whites think they are being discriminated against, most admit it hasn't happened to them.  So they hear about the white who didn't get the job because AA gave it to a black, but they can't say that it's ever happened to them.
> 
> How many white kids didn't get into Harvard because AA got a black to take their place?  1 or 2?
Click to expand...



I've been in management when upper management has passed over more qualified white workers to promote blacks.


THe white workers had no way of knowing why they were passed over. They weren't told why and if they had been told, management would have lied.


That the discrimination was hidden, does not mean it did not happen.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it hasn't.
Click to expand...



Your bald faced lies are noted as evidence that you are completely dishonest.


Your words have no credibility from here on out.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it hasn't.
Click to expand...


Yea I got to call bullshit on this too.  Ok so maybe he's saying that the Supreme Courts ruled that AA in college is discriminating against whites and colleges are no longer supposed to use race as a factor.  

So colleges have decided to accept people based on zip code.  Now they'll take X amount of people from Detroit.  Nothing about black or white but we all know who lives in Detroit.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
Click to expand...



Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.


Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be black and drive in some of those places in Missouri before your run your mouth. I lived in Kansas City and I know about a lot of those places. There ain't no loot to be yield if you ain't practicing racism. There ain't no shake downs going on white piece of shit.
Click to expand...

I'll run my mouth as much as I want


IM2 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be black and drive in some of those places in Missouri before your run your mouth. I lived in Kansas City and I know about a lot of those places. There ain't no loot to be yield if you ain't practicing racism. There ain't no shake downs going on white piece of shit.
Click to expand...

racists everywhere


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think this is one isolated and singular example of fabricated "racism?"  This largely undefined "racism" nonsense has since the mid-1960s developed into an increasingly intensive brainwash of America's White population in which the mainstream media is imperceptibly but effectively playing a major role.
> 
> What actual examples of White "racism" can you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These threads and the majority of the comments by whites therein.
> 
> So while you can tell me how white racism doesn't exist, I bet you can pull up a kinds of examples of things you think are black racism. The MSM has nothing to do with anything. But that's what you have been brainwashed to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do find it funny that the same people who don't think blacks are treated like second class citizens are quick to jump on the idea that whites are being screwed by AA.
> 
> And did you see that while most whites think they are being discriminated against, most admit it hasn't happened to them.  So they hear about the white who didn't get the job because AA gave it to a black, but they can't say that it's ever happened to them.
> 
> How many white kids didn't get into Harvard because AA got a black to take their place?  1 or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management when upper management has passed over more qualified white workers to promote blacks.
> 
> 
> THe white workers had no way of knowing why they were passed over. They weren't told why and if they had been told, management would have lied.
> 
> 
> That the discrimination was hidden, does not mean it did not happen.
Click to expand...


Same thing has been happening to blacks for over 100 years.  

I've been in management when upper management passed over more qualified blacks to promote whites.  The blacks had no way of knowing.  

Wow!  You are proving the point that most people feel they are the ones being discriminated against.  Because if I told you the same thing but said it was blacks you would have argued.  But now you can see what's going on because you think it's happening to whites.  

Are you experiencing confirmation bias?


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think this is one isolated and singular example of fabricated "racism?"  This largely undefined "racism" nonsense has since the mid-1960s developed into an increasingly intensive brainwash of America's White population in which the mainstream media is imperceptibly but effectively playing a major role.
> 
> What actual examples of White "racism" can you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These threads and the majority of the comments by whites therein.
> 
> So while you can tell me how white racism doesn't exist, I bet you can pull up a kinds of examples of things you think are black racism. The MSM has nothing to do with anything. But that's what you have been brainwashed to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do find it funny that the same people who don't think blacks are treated like second class citizens are quick to jump on the idea that whites are being screwed by AA.
> 
> And did you see that while most whites think they are being discriminated against, most admit it hasn't happened to them.  So they hear about the white who didn't get the job because AA gave it to a black, but they can't say that it's ever happened to them.
> 
> How many white kids didn't get into Harvard because AA got a black to take their place?  1 or 2?
Click to expand...


The thing is if any employer is telling a person they are hiring blacks over whites because of affirmative action the white person should be taking that business to court for violation of fair employment law. But we don't see this happening so this narrative is a lie. Second, most of the arguments about college admissions have been based on SAT scores when colleges have never considered SAT scores the only qualifying factor and they have been using SAT scores since the 1920's. So in both these instances these arguments lack merit on its face.


----------



## harmonica

BulletProof said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
Click to expand...

NAACP looked super stupid with that!
blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
how about a warning to stay away from blacks??


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
Click to expand...


It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.

Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be black and drive in some of those places in Missouri before your run your mouth. I lived in Kansas City and I know about a lot of those places. There ain't no loot to be yield if you ain't practicing racism. There ain't no shake downs going on white piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll run my mouth as much as I want
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be black and drive in some of those places in Missouri before your run your mouth. I lived in Kansas City and I know about a lot of those places. There ain't no loot to be yield if you ain't practicing racism. There ain't no shake downs going on white piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> racists everywhere
Click to expand...


Turn black and drive down some of these roads then if you run your mouth your claims will have merit.


----------



## MikeK

sealybobo said:


> I do find it funny that the same people who don't think blacks are treated like second class citizens are quick to jump on the idea that whites are being screwed by AA.


Presuming you are Black, please provide an example of your being treated like a second-class citizen.



> And did you see that while most whites think they are being discriminated against, most admit it hasn't happened to them.  So they hear about the white who didn't get the job because AA gave it to a black, but they can't say that it's ever happened to them.


I know for a fact that the New York City Civil Service Commission advances Veterans two points on exams, combat veterans get three points, minorities get one point.  So a Black combat veteran would have a four point advantage on any civil service job exam -- one point more than a White combat veteran.  



> How many white kids didn't get into Harvard because AA got a black to take their place?  1 or 2?


I can't answer that question, but are you suggesting Affirmative Action does not offer minorities an advantage on collegiate entrance exams?


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
Click to expand...


Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.


----------



## harmonica

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
Click to expand...

white exremists


IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
Click to expand...

so you are more afraid of whites that don't murder blacks anywhere NEAR the numbers that blacks murder blacks??!!!
makes a lot of sense


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think this is one isolated and singular example of fabricated "racism?"  This largely undefined "racism" nonsense has since the mid-1960s developed into an increasingly intensive brainwash of America's White population in which the mainstream media is imperceptibly but effectively playing a major role.
> 
> What actual examples of White "racism" can you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These threads and the majority of the comments by whites therein.
> 
> So while you can tell me how white racism doesn't exist, I bet you can pull up a kinds of examples of things you think are black racism. The MSM has nothing to do with anything. But that's what you have been brainwashed to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do find it funny that the same people who don't think blacks are treated like second class citizens are quick to jump on the idea that whites are being screwed by AA.
> 
> And did you see that while most whites think they are being discriminated against, most admit it hasn't happened to them.  So they hear about the white who didn't get the job because AA gave it to a black, but they can't say that it's ever happened to them.
> 
> How many white kids didn't get into Harvard because AA got a black to take their place?  1 or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management when upper management has passed over more qualified white workers to promote blacks.
> 
> 
> THe white workers had no way of knowing why they were passed over. They weren't told why and if they had been told, management would have lied.
> 
> 
> That the discrimination was hidden, does not mean it did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing has been happening to blacks for over 100 years.
> 
> I've been in management when upper management passed over more qualified blacks to promote whites.  The blacks had no way of knowing.
> 
> Wow!  You are proving the point that most people feel they are the ones being discriminated against.  Because if I told you the same thing but said it was blacks you would have argued.  But now you can see what's going on because you think it's happening to whites.
> 
> Are you experiencing confirmation bias?
Click to expand...



There are powerful forces to discourage that with blacks and to encourage it with whites.


My experience is that management types, especially upper management types don't give a damn about skin color, and are driven by a desire to avoid lawsuits.


To that end they are happy to A. discriminate in favor of blacks to get numbers that look good, no matter how much they have to fuck their own workers, and B. will throw anyone not upper management to the wolves in a heartbeat.


I'm sure there are brave and powerful racists out there that are wiling to risk government intervention in order to discriminate against blacks.


I just have never seen it myself.

Or heard of it from any of my peers.


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it funny that the same people who don't think blacks are treated like second class citizens are quick to jump on the idea that whites are being screwed by AA.
> 
> 
> 
> Presuming you are Black, please provide an example of your being treated like a second-class citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did you see that while most whites think they are being discriminated against, most admit it hasn't happened to them.  So they hear about the white who didn't get the job because AA gave it to a black, but they can't say that it's ever happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know for a fact that the New York City Civil Service Commission advances Veterans two points on exams, combat veterans get three points, minorities get one point.  So a Black combat veteran would have a four point advantage on any civil service job exam -- one point more than a White combat veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many white kids didn't get into Harvard because AA got a black to take their place?  1 or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't answer that question, but are you suggesting Affirmative Action does not offer minorities an advantage on collegiate entrance exams?
Click to expand...


So you are here crying because a back person gets 1 point. Why does that black person get one point? Do we not have a 399 year record of racial discrimination against people of color?

No one has an advantage on college entrance exams. Again college entrance exams have NEVER been the sole qualification or entering college. EVER!


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
Click to expand...



I totally understand why.


Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.


Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.


I just don't see how it is morally defensible.


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white exremists
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you are more afraid of whites that don't murder blacks anywhere NEAR the numbers that blacks murder blacks??!!!
> makes a lot of sense
Click to expand...


Well yes. There is this continuing history of white terrorist groups that kill us. And the fact is that you are scared of blacks who don't murder whites  instead of worrying about your white ass who is six times more likely to be killed by another white person than anyone black.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
Click to expand...

blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!  
so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white exremists
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you are more afraid of whites that don't murder blacks anywhere NEAR the numbers that blacks murder blacks??!!!
> makes a lot of sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes. There is this continuing history of white terrorist groups that kill us. And the fact is that you are scared of blacks who don't murder whites  instead of worrying about your white ass who is six times more likely to be killed by another white person than anyone black.
Click to expand...



People are not equally likely to be murdered.

I'm not a drug dealer biker, likely to be killed in the course of my business.


MY odds of being killed by the old "someone I know" is low, really low.


The danger to ME is more likely to be of the STRANGER killing me then one of my mostly white peers.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.
> 
> 
> Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it is morally defensible.
Click to expand...


29 Stupid things white people do





*12.Excuse yourself from responsibility for racism because you weren’t born yet when people were enslaved.

Instead: Recognize that every white person alive today benefits from white privilege, right here, right now, in the 21st century. You may not be responsible for enslavement in the past, but that doesn’t change your responsibility for how you knowingly or unknowingly perpetuate racism today.*

There is no current discrimination against whites. This long used race baited belief started when the civil rights act was passed. Whites are still discriminating against blacks now and the discrimination that you weren't aiive to see has benefitted you and does impacted blacks even right now.


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
Click to expand...


Not so.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white exremists
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you are more afraid of whites that don't murder blacks anywhere NEAR the numbers that blacks murder blacks??!!!
> makes a lot of sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes. There is this continuing history of white terrorist groups that kill us. And the fact is that you are scared of blacks who don't murder whites  instead of worrying about your white ass who is six times more likely to be killed by another white person than anyone black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People are not equally likely to be murdered.
> 
> I'm not a drug dealer biker, likely to be killed in the course of my business.
> 
> 
> MY odds of being killed by the old "someone I know" is low, really low.
> 
> 
> The danger to ME is more likely to be of the STRANGER killing me then one of my mostly white peers.
Click to expand...


Yep and that stranger will likely be white.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.
> 
> 
> Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it is morally defensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 29 Stupid things white people do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.Excuse yourself from responsibility for racism because you weren’t born yet when people were enslaved.
> 
> Instead: Recognize that every white person alive today benefits from white privilege, right here, right now, in the 21st century. You may not be responsible for enslavement in the past, but that doesn’t change your responsibility for how you knowingly or unknowingly perpetuate racism today.*
> 
> There is no current discrimination against whites. This long used race baited belief started when the civil rights act was passed. Whites are still discriminating against blacks now and the discrimination that you weren't aiive to see has benefitted you and does impacted blacks even right now.
Click to expand...



SO, in the same post you argue for the logic of anti-white discrimination while denying that it exists.


Like I said, your bald faced lies mean that your words have zero credibility.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white exremists
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you are more afraid of whites that don't murder blacks anywhere NEAR the numbers that blacks murder blacks??!!!
> makes a lot of sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes. There is this continuing history of white terrorist groups that kill us. And the fact is that you are scared of blacks who don't murder whites  instead of worrying about your white ass who is six times more likely to be killed by another white person than anyone black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People are not equally likely to be murdered.
> 
> I'm not a drug dealer biker, likely to be killed in the course of my business.
> 
> 
> MY odds of being killed by the old "someone I know" is low, really low.
> 
> 
> The danger to ME is more likely to be of the STRANGER killing me then one of my mostly white peers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and that stranger will likely be white.
Click to expand...



I've never seen numbers to address that situation. 


Are you aware of some, or are you just pulling shit out of your ass?


lol!! THat's a rhetorical question of course.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

IM2 said:


> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.



Hahaha....and at the same time for you - made up racism doesn't exist.

You mad bro?

lol


----------



## GreenBean

Zander said:


> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
Click to expand...


In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.


----------



## IM2

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha....and at the same time for you - made up racism doesn't exist.
> 
> You mad bro?
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


What do I have to be mad about? I know racism isn't made up.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
Click to expand...



You just failed third grade math.


----------



## GreenBean

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.
Click to expand...

Not So ????  You're Joking Right ????  Bitch I ain't white but the numbers don't lie ... put up or shut up


----------



## IM2

GreenBean said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
Click to expand...


Created racism. Kinda like reverse racism.  Is that what you guys are talking about?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

IM2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha....and at the same time for you - made up racism doesn't exist.
> 
> You mad bro?
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I have to be mad about? I know racism isn't made up.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and manufactured racism isn't made up either.
Perceived racism, and its companion victimization, does 1000 times more damage than actual racism does today.
It's isn't even close.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> 
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just failed third grade math.
Click to expand...


Well actually it isn't.


----------



## IM2

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha....and at the same time for you - made up racism doesn't exist.
> 
> You mad bro?
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I have to be mad about? I know racism isn't made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and manufactured racism isn't made up either.
> Perceived racism, and its companion victimization, does 1000 times more damage than actual racism does today.
> It's isn't even close.
Click to expand...


Like white victimization and reverse racism?


----------



## IM2

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> 
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not So ????  You're Joking Right ????  Bitch I ain't white but the numbers don't lie ... put up or shut up
Click to expand...


No the numbers don't lie and you got shown the numbers.

Table 43


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just failed third grade math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually it isn't.
Click to expand...



My child was doing proportions last year. She got it. You fail to do so.


I would be embarrassed for you, if I thought you were really this stupid.


But, imo, you are just being willfully obtuse for political reasons.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just failed third grade math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My child was doing proportions last year. She got it. You fail to do so.
> 
> 
> I would be embarrassed for you, if I thought you were really this stupid.
> 
> 
> But, imo, you are just being willfully obtuse for political reasons.
Click to expand...


No.  This person IS that stupid.  It claims to have a Master's degree in Sociology but cannot do simple mathematics, whereas high level statistics would be required in that discipline.


----------



## Correll

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just failed third grade math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My child was doing proportions last year. She got it. You fail to do so.
> 
> 
> I would be embarrassed for you, if I thought you were really this stupid.
> 
> 
> But, imo, you are just being willfully obtuse for political reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  This person IS that stupid.  It claims to have a Master's degree in Sociology but cannot do simple mathematics, whereas high level statistics would be required in that discipline.
Click to expand...



You could be right. It certainly has been consistent in being numerically illiterate.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
Click to expand...

murder 2013:
'''The offending rate for African Americans was almost *8 times higher than whites,* and the victim rate 6 times higher..'''
Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia

murder 2015:
'''When the race of the offender was known, *53.3 percent* were* Black *or African American, 44.0 percent were White, and 2.7 percent were of other races. The race was unknown for 4,787 offenders'''
Expanded Homicide
*black* population about *12.6%*
white population about 67%
you appear to have failed math--as stated before
or--you don't want/can't believe the truth


----------



## JQPublic1

Zander said:


> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​


Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
Click to expand...



Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.


He is certainly one of you.


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> These threads and the majority of the comments by whites therein.
> 
> [...]


More vague suggestions:  _"These threads"_ and _"the majority of comments by Whites."_  Which threads?  What comments?  

Please point to some specific examples so we will have a clear impression of what you mean by "racism."


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> Be black and drive in some of those places in Missouri before your run your mouth. I lived in Kansas City and I know about a lot of those places. There ain't no loot to be yield if you ain't practicing racism. There ain't no shake downs going on white piece of shit.


I got shook down for a $55 speeding fine in Georgia in 1959.  Then in 1960 I paid a $75 fine for "lewd conduct," specifically (believe it or not), "dirty dancing" at the _Ocean Plaza Ballroom" _at Myrtle Beach, South Carolina.  And I'm as White as it gets. 

PS:  The "dirty dancing" was then known as the "grind," and was very common in New York but was a civil offense in South Carolina.


----------



## sealybobo

MikeK said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it funny that the same people who don't think blacks are treated like second class citizens are quick to jump on the idea that whites are being screwed by AA.
> 
> 
> 
> Presuming you are Black, please provide an example of your being treated like a second-class citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did you see that while most whites think they are being discriminated against, most admit it hasn't happened to them.  So they hear about the white who didn't get the job because AA gave it to a black, but they can't say that it's ever happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know for a fact that the New York City Civil Service Commission advances Veterans two points on exams, combat veterans get three points, minorities get one point.  So a Black combat veteran would have a four point advantage on any civil service job exam -- one point more than a White combat veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many white kids didn't get into Harvard because AA got a black to take their place?  1 or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't answer that question, but are you suggesting Affirmative Action does not offer minorities an advantage on collegiate entrance exams?
Click to expand...

No I'm not black I just see why things like aa were started. White america was treating blacks like second class citizens. And a hole lot more justifications and arguments went into the decision to implode my things like aa. So I know my arguments are sound because we won this debate a long time ago.

Now you guys are in charge and say it's time to end such policies. I disagree but I'm not black and they didn't vote for Hillary. 

Trump said what do they have to lose? Now we know


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.
> 
> Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it. Also important to note is that 84 percent of whites believe discrimination exists against racial and ethnic minorities in America today.
> 
> Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.
> 
> 
> Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it is morally defensible.
Click to expand...

Is the playing field level? I don't see the playing field being level and I'm white. I see lots of prejudice out there and not against me. Maybe if I saw your experiences I'd see better. I get what you are saying. I'm ok with killing such programs and see if the sky falls


----------



## BulletProof

MikeK said:


> I got shook down for a $55 speeding fine in Georgia in 1959.  Then in 1960 I paid a $75 fine for "lewd conduct," specifically (believe it or not), "dirty dancing" at the _Ocean Plaza Ballroom" _at Myrtle Beach, South Carolina.  And I'm as White as it gets.



If you were black, you'd be 100% certain these things happened to you because you were black.  And, you'd also be 100% that whites never are subjected to racial discrimination.


----------



## GreenBean

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not So ????  You're Joking Right ????  Bitch I ain't white but the numbers don't lie ... put up or shut up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the numbers don't lie and you got shown the numbers.
> 
> Table 43
Click to expand...




MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be black and drive in some of those places in Missouri before your run your mouth. I lived in Kansas City and I know about a lot of those places. There ain't no loot to be yield if you ain't practicing racism. There ain't no shake downs going on white piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I got shook down for a $55 speeding fine in Georgia in 1959.  Then in 1960 I paid a $75 fine for "lewd conduct," specifically (believe it or not), "dirty dancing" at the _Ocean Plaza Ballroom" _at Myrtle Beach, South Carolina.  And I'm as White as it gets.
> 
> PS:  The "dirty dancing" was then known as the "grind," and was very common in New York but was a civil offense in South Carolina.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These threads and the majority of the comments by whites therein.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> More vague suggestions:  _"These threads"_ and _"the majority of comments by Whites."_  Which threads?  What comments?
> 
> Please point to some specific examples so we will have a clear impression of what you mean by "racism."
Click to expand...

You deny it exists. Either you're a white who doesn't hire blacks or you're a white who doesn't notice your company discriminates. Or maybe you work in an industry that hires lots of blacks. I guess everyone has a different perspective. Seems to me affirmative action was necessary and I wouldn't end it but liberals aren't in charge. Bottom line it's going bye bye


----------



## frigidweirdo

Zander said:


> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​



What isn't "manufactured" these days?

The simple reality is you have some rich billionaires spending billions telling people what to think.

If you take a step back and look at say, Rwanda in the 1990s, you'll see that racial tension is often "manufactured" and that someone, or maybe quite a few people, believe that it is in their interests to do this. Israel and Palestine's conflict is an example where the right on BOTH SIDES keep the conflict going because the conflict benefits their causes. The Israelis want an excuse to take more land, without conflict they can't do this. The Palestinians want to be rid of the Israelis, they can't do this without conflict either.

The reality is we could go around the world and finding example of this, time and time and time again. I'm reading a book about HMS Dreadnought, more specifically about the increase in naval might by the British and Germans in the period of 100 years ago. Literally the German Kaiser wanted a navy and needed a reason to be able to go to the Reichstag and get the money for it, so they created conflict with England (the Kaiser's grandmother was the Queen of England) which then led inevitably to WW1. 

People put their careers first and society somewhere near the back. Trump is no different than Hillary or many of these other low down mother fucking politicians who don't give a damn. That Senator who says he's leaving showed everyone this is the case, but really everyone who wants to know it knows, but most people couldn't give a shit about what the Senator said, they're so partisan now they'll fight the ghosts they want to fight. 

Until the system changes, until people have choice in who they vote for, until there are more political parties, nothing will change.


----------



## Slyhunter

Zander said:


> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​


If he was white they'd hit him with a hate crime. So ....


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
Click to expand...

Oh...has he been convicted yet? I don't think so.Also, crazy people might do any damn thing. I'd be interested in seeing a mental evaluation done on this fool. But even if he did it....his bizarre actions do not undermine numerous studies showing bias, especially in the justice system, that permeates our country fron top to bottom.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.
> 
> 
> Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it is morally defensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 29 Stupid things white people do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.Excuse yourself from responsibility for racism because you weren’t born yet when people were enslaved.
> 
> Instead: Recognize that every white person alive today benefits from white privilege, right here, right now, in the 21st century. You may not be responsible for enslavement in the past, but that doesn’t change your responsibility for how you knowingly or unknowingly perpetuate racism today.*
> 
> There is no current discrimination against whites. This long used race baited belief started when the civil rights act was passed. Whites are still discriminating against blacks now and the discrimination that you weren't aiive to see has benefitted you and does impacted blacks even right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SO, in the same post you argue for the logic of anti-white discrimination while denying that it exists.
> 
> 
> Like I said, your bald faced lies mean that your words have zero credibility.
Click to expand...


There is no anti white discrimination.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just failed third grade math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My child was doing proportions last year. She got it. You fail to do so.
> 
> 
> I would be embarrassed for you, if I thought you were really this stupid.
> 
> 
> But, imo, you are just being willfully obtuse for political reasons.
Click to expand...


I don't do proportions with crime numbers.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
Click to expand...


This nation is racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

Zander said:


> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​


OK.

Now tell me how does what he did affect white people as a whole ?


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just some months ago, the NAACP issued a travel warning to blacks about driving in Missouri.   If they didn't have sh1t for brains, they' be embarrassed at how stupid they're acting... except colored people calls for a boycott will yield loot from American Airlines.  F1cking  shi1t-skinned shakedown thieves.
> 
> 
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> murder 2013:
> '''The offending rate for African Americans was almost *8 times higher than whites,* and the victim rate 6 times higher..'''
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> murder 2015:
> '''When the race of the offender was known, *53.3 percent* were* Black *or African American, 44.0 percent were White, and 2.7 percent were of other races. The race was unknown for 4,787 offenders'''
> Expanded Homicide
> *black* population about *12.6%*
> white population about 67%
> you appear to have failed math--as stated before
> or--you don't want/can't believe the truth
Click to expand...


Nah, I haven't failed math. .Your claim fails in this manner, we see 4,636 murders where whites were the known offenders and 5620 blacks.  But 4,787 of the offenders race was not identified. Now you are here making a dumb ass argument and challenging someones math skills based on data whereby 31 percent of all offenders are not known. Now there's some math for your white racist ass. You assertions based on that alone are bullshit.

The offending rate for blacks cannot be almost 8 times higher than that of whites for murder if blacks commit 52 percent of the murders and whites 45 percent. For black rates to be 8  times that of whites the white percentage would have to be between 7-8 percent. Last, your Wikipedia entry cited crime trend data, from between the years 1998 -2008. At last check, this was 2017.  You are an amateur son. You have studied none of this and all  you are doing is typing in a search engine and pulling up the first thing you can pull up to try making your racist argument.

And murder is not the only crime. There are so many other things that kill your argument using your own information. I know the truth, that's why you keep on talking only about one crime. Because you can't handle the truth.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Now tell me how does what he did affect white people as a whole ?
Click to expand...


Anything to deny that whites are still practicing racism.


----------



## IM2

*Manufactured racism*


----------



## irosie91

so true----human beans invent racism and invent their identity as
VICTIMIZED BEAN        ID AS VICTIMIZED BEAN INFECTS BEANS OF ALL COLORS


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> so true----human beans invent racism and invent their identity as
> VICTIMIZED BEAN        ID AS VICTIMIZED BEAN INFECTS BEANS OF ALL COLORS



No, racism is a system and it is one that continues today which allows whites to post up silly statements like the above quote.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> *Manufactured racism*


100 or so people out of a population of some 350 million. Totally manufactured racism.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so true----human beans invent racism and invent their identity as
> VICTIMIZED BEAN        ID AS VICTIMIZED BEAN INFECTS BEANS OF ALL COLORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, racism is a system and it is one that continues today which allows whites to post up silly statements like the above quote.
Click to expand...


racism is a  "system"?     what does that mean?


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Manufactured racism*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 or so people out of a population of some 350 million. Totally manufactured racism.
Click to expand...

Yes. And I suspect that all 350 million white people are racist


----------



## Paul Essien

irosie91 said:


> racism is a  "system"?     what does that mean?


As a system, racism is an institutional arrangement, maintained by policies, practices and procedures (both formal and informal) in which some persons have more or less opportunity than others, and in which such persons receive better or worse treatment than others, because of their respective racial identities.

Institutional racism involves denying persons opportunities, rewards, or various benefits on the basis of race, to which those individuals are otherwise entitled. In short, racism is a system of inequality, based on race.

But in order to justify that system you have to convince people that those on the receiving of that treatment (black people) are deserving of that.

That's where all the race and IQ arguments come in, the "Black people are violent" "Blacks have never created a civilisation" "Black don't take care of their kids" "Black people get a free pass in jobs education" etc


----------



## RodISHI

MikeK said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aesop's fables are probably too racist to be shared with the 'me' peeps who believe they must create an issue instead of dealing with real one's that are existing already.
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
Click to expand...

That was sarcasm,.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White discrimination has been supported academic studies and Supreme Court cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.
> 
> 
> Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it is morally defensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the playing field level? I don't see the playing field being level and I'm white. I see lots of prejudice out there and not against me. Maybe if I saw your experiences I'd see better. I get what you are saying. I'm ok with killing such programs and see if the sky falls
Click to expand...




NOt just the programs, but any concept of Disparate Impact has to be cleansed from our society before we will have true equality, and any hope of racial harmony.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...has he been convicted yet? I don't think so.Also, crazy people might do any damn thing. I'd be interested in seeing a mental evaluation done on this fool. But even if he did it....his bizarre actions do not undermine numerous studies showing bias, especially in the justice system, that permeates our country fron top to bottom.
Click to expand...



There is nothing bizarre about his actions.


He is a liberal that is lying to support his world view that the US is a racist place. 

You see liberals doing that all the time. 

He just demonstrated his lies in an illegal fashion and got caught.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.
> 
> 
> Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it is morally defensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 29 Stupid things white people do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.Excuse yourself from responsibility for racism because you weren’t born yet when people were enslaved.
> 
> Instead: Recognize that every white person alive today benefits from white privilege, right here, right now, in the 21st century. You may not be responsible for enslavement in the past, but that doesn’t change your responsibility for how you knowingly or unknowingly perpetuate racism today.*
> 
> There is no current discrimination against whites. This long used race baited belief started when the civil rights act was passed. Whites are still discriminating against blacks now and the discrimination that you weren't aiive to see has benefitted you and does impacted blacks even right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SO, in the same post you argue for the logic of anti-white discrimination while denying that it exists.
> 
> 
> Like I said, your bald faced lies mean that your words have zero credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
Click to expand...



Says the liar.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just failed third grade math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My child was doing proportions last year. She got it. You fail to do so.
> 
> 
> I would be embarrassed for you, if I thought you were really this stupid.
> 
> 
> But, imo, you are just being willfully obtuse for political reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do proportions with crime numbers.
Click to expand...



Which is why your conclusions are complete nonsense.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
Click to expand...



Then why did he feel the need to falsely manufacture the evidence, if that is the case?


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Manufactured racism*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 or so people out of a population of some 350 million. Totally manufactured racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. And I suspect that all 350 million white people are racist
Click to expand...

Not all of the US is white. Now you know.

And black people DO think ALL white people are racist, when it's simply that we don't tolerate imbeciles (who make comments like yours) as much as other races do.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAACP looked super stupid with that!
> blacks murder over EIGHT blacks every DAY
> how about a warning to stay away from blacks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> murder 2013:
> '''The offending rate for African Americans was almost *8 times higher than whites,* and the victim rate 6 times higher..'''
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> murder 2015:
> '''When the race of the offender was known, *53.3 percent* were* Black *or African American, 44.0 percent were White, and 2.7 percent were of other races. The race was unknown for 4,787 offenders'''
> Expanded Homicide
> *black* population about *12.6%*
> white population about 67%
> you appear to have failed math--as stated before
> or--you don't want/can't believe the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I haven't failed math. .Your claim fails in this manner, we see 4,636 murders where whites were the known offenders and 5620 blacks.  But 4,787 of the offenders race was not identified. Now you are here making a dumb ass argument and challenging someones math skills based on data whereby 31 percent of all offenders are not known. Now there's some math for your white racist ass. You assertions based on that alone are bullshit.
> 
> The offending rate for blacks cannot be almost 8 times higher than that of whites for murder if blacks commit 52 percent of the murders and whites 45 percent. For black rates to be 8  times that of whites the white percentage would have to be between 7-8 percent. Last, your Wikipedia entry cited crime trend data, from between the years 1998 -2008. At last check, this was 2017.  You are an amateur son. You have studied none of this and all  you are doing is typing in a search engine and pulling up the first thing you can pull up to try making your racist argument.
> 
> And murder is not the only crime. There are so many other things that kill your argument using your own information. I know the truth, that's why you keep on talking only about one crime. Because you can't handle the truth.
Click to expand...

all of your posts are discredited when you deny the statistics right there
you cannot change the laws of arithmetic 
maybe you really are a dumbass--I'll explain it differently* without *numbers so maybe you will understand :
blacks make up a small percentage of the population but are committing murder at more than that percentage
whites make up a huge percentage of the population but are committing murder at less than that percentage


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so true----human beans invent racism and invent their identity as
> VICTIMIZED BEAN        ID AS VICTIMIZED BEAN INFECTS BEANS OF ALL COLORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, racism is a system and it is one that continues today which allows whites to post up silly statements like the above quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> racism is a  "system"?     what does that mean?
Click to expand...


Figure it out,


----------



## GHook93

Yes it is so true. Blacks manufacturer so much racism when they are the biggest perpetrators of racism.

BLM, the Black Panthers and Nation of Islam are just as bad, violent and racist as the KKK and skinhead movement. The only difference is white people, the media, government officials, employer and large corps shun, hate and actively work against white supremacy. White supremacy is on the run and a rapidly dying movement. YET the vast majority of Black vocally support BLM, Black Panthers and Nation of Islam. The media never reports the truth on these orgs and even placated them. It is sick how white supremacy groups are justifiably shunned, but Black Supremacy groups are praises.

Then you have black segregation groups like the NAACP, Black Caucus, Black Frats, Black Student Unions, etc

For example:
Black Power (good) vs White Power (racist)
NAACP (good) vs NAAWP (racist)
Black Caucus (good) vs White Caucus (racist)
Black Panther and BLM (good) vs KKK and skinhead movement (racist)
Nation of Islam (good) vs Westboro Church (racist/ homophobic)

It is hypocrisy. Both sides of the coin should be shunned by society.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> all of your posts are discredited when you deny the statistics right there
> you cannot change the laws of arithmetic
> maybe you really are a dumbass--I'll explain it differently* without *numbers so maybe you will understand :
> blacks make up a small percentage of the population but are committing murder at more than that percentage
> whites make up a huge percentage of the population but are committing murder at less than that percentage


So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?


----------



## Paul Essien

GHook93 said:


> Yes it is so true. Blacks manufacturer so much racism when they are the biggest perpetrators of racism.
> 
> BLM, the Black Panthers and Nation of Islam are just as bad, violent and racist as the KKK and skinhead movement. The only difference is white people, the media, government officials, employer and large corps shun, hate and actively work against white supremacy. White supremacy is on the run and a rapidly dying movement. YET the vast majority of Black vocally support BLM, Black Panthers and Nation of Islam. The media never reports the truth on these orgs and even placated them. It is sick how white supremacy groups are justifiably shunned, but Black Supremacy groups are praises.
> 
> Then you have black segregation groups like the NAACP, Black Caucus, Black Frats, Black Student Unions, etc
> 
> For example:
> Black Power (good) vs White Power (racist)
> NAACP (good) vs NAAWP (racist)
> Black Caucus (good) vs White Caucus (racist)
> Black Panther and BLM (good) vs KKK and skinhead movement (racist)
> Nation of Islam (good) vs Westboro Church (racist/ homophobic)
> 
> It is hypocrisy. Both sides of the coin should be shunned by society.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Can you name any black group that has systematically oppressed whites, Asians or Latino's ?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.
> 
> 
> Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it is morally defensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 29 Stupid things white people do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.Excuse yourself from responsibility for racism because you weren’t born yet when people were enslaved.
> 
> Instead: Recognize that every white person alive today benefits from white privilege, right here, right now, in the 21st century. You may not be responsible for enslavement in the past, but that doesn’t change your responsibility for how you knowingly or unknowingly perpetuate racism today.*
> 
> There is no current discrimination against whites. This long used race baited belief started when the civil rights act was passed. Whites are still discriminating against blacks now and the discrimination that you weren't aiive to see has benefitted you and does impacted blacks even right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SO, in the same post you argue for the logic of anti-white discrimination while denying that it exists.
> 
> 
> Like I said, your bald faced lies mean that your words have zero credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
Click to expand...


They think it's discrimination when we aren't shown favoritism.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
Click to expand...


And it probably would be if blacks were 90% of the population.  Or are you saying blacks would have done it differently had they been in charge? I doubt it.  Don't forget it was blacks who initially sold other blacks into slavery.


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of your posts are discredited when you deny the statistics right there
> you cannot change the laws of arithmetic
> maybe you really are a dumbass--I'll explain it differently* without *numbers so maybe you will understand :
> blacks make up a small percentage of the population but are committing murder at more than that percentage
> whites make up a huge percentage of the population but are committing murder at less than that percentage
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
Click to expand...


violence in human beans----(in fact,  in beans of any color) 
is unrelated to integument pigment.    ALSO --in LOGIC
----CORRELATION IS NOT CAUSATION  (usually  in
the first chapter of  "intro to logic"  101


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites do the same thing. Murder has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder other blacks at over *SEVEN TIMES* the rate of whites who murder mostly whites  --and they caution against whites???????!!!
> so the rate that blacks murder blacks vs whites murdering blacks is even more higher !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> murder 2013:
> '''The offending rate for African Americans was almost *8 times higher than whites,* and the victim rate 6 times higher..'''
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> murder 2015:
> '''When the race of the offender was known, *53.3 percent* were* Black *or African American, 44.0 percent were White, and 2.7 percent were of other races. The race was unknown for 4,787 offenders'''
> Expanded Homicide
> *black* population about *12.6%*
> white population about 67%
> you appear to have failed math--as stated before
> or--you don't want/can't believe the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I haven't failed math. .Your claim fails in this manner, we see 4,636 murders where whites were the known offenders and 5620 blacks.  But 4,787 of the offenders race was not identified. Now you are here making a dumb ass argument and challenging someones math skills based on data whereby 31 percent of all offenders are not known. Now there's some math for your white racist ass. You assertions based on that alone are bullshit.
> 
> The offending rate for blacks cannot be almost 8 times higher than that of whites for murder if blacks commit 52 percent of the murders and whites 45 percent. For black rates to be 8  times that of whites the white percentage would have to be between 7-8 percent. Last, your Wikipedia entry cited crime trend data, from between the years 1998 -2008. At last check, this was 2017.  You are an amateur son. You have studied none of this and all  you are doing is typing in a search engine and pulling up the first thing you can pull up to try making your racist argument.
> 
> And murder is not the only crime. There are so many other things that kill your argument using your own information. I know the truth, that's why you keep on talking only about one crime. Because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of your posts are discredited when you deny the statistics right there
> you cannot change the laws of arithmetic
> maybe you really are a dumbass--I'll explain it differently* without *numbers so maybe you will understand :
> blacks make up a small percentage of the population but are committing murder at more than that percentage
> whites make up a huge percentage of the population but are committing murder at less than that percentage
Click to expand...


All of the blacks in America are not committing murder. Murder is not the obly crime. You presented a situation where 31 percent of all offenders were not known. Seems that's a bit of math you do not pay attention to. 5,000 blacks is just more than 1/`10,000th of the black population and way less than 1 percent of the overall American population. By that standard what you say has no merit. Whites commit the most crimes. Blacks have been identified as killers and later it was found to be untrue. So again,  your argument simply fails. Now you are going to keep arguing this dumbshit, but that's all it is. You cannot measure crime by entire populations. You can only measure it by the number of crimes and the crime participants. In 2015 2 million blacks got arrested. Not 46 million. 44 million committed no crime.  That 2 million equaled less than 5 percent of the black population. More than 95 percent participated in no crime. 5,000 blacks got murdered, 45.995 million did not..5,000 blacks committed those murders, 45.995 million did not, This is math you are unable to do but it is math we as professionals do because it is important to debunk the race baited bullshit those like you keep pushing.


----------



## DrLove

WoW - this thread attracted every Richard B Spencer adherent on the Internets


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it probably would be if blacks were 90% of the population.  Or are you saying blacks would have done it differently had they been in charge? I doubt it.  Don't forget it was blacks who initially sold other blacks into slavery.
Click to expand...


I don't know about that. Blacks might not even be here. And spare me the white disingenuous claim of blacks selling other blacks into slavery because that's not exactly how it happened. I say things would be different because the simple reality is that backs travelled and had the chance to colonize and enslave whites but did not. Whites came to Africa where they were drastically out numbered and blacks could have wiped them out or forced them into slavery but did not. You see when you decide to start making crazy comments understand that you are telling me how things happened according to one side, the  European one.  Well that's not the only side and Africans tell a little different story about slavery and how it went down. Like for example how whites would give one tribe arms then pay them to go capture their enemies to be enslaved.


----------



## Taz

Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anti black discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-black discrimination is illegal and taboo in our society.
> 
> 
> Anti-white discrimination is celebrated and required by law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.
> 
> 
> Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it is morally defensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the playing field level? I don't see the playing field being level and I'm white. I see lots of prejudice out there and not against me. Maybe if I saw your experiences I'd see better. I get what you are saying. I'm ok with killing such programs and see if the sky falls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt just the programs, but any concept of Disparate Impact has to be cleansed from our society before we will have true equality, and any hope of racial harmony.
Click to expand...


There has not been any disparate impact upon whites by any equal opportunity policy or program. That is unless you think 100 percent white is equal opportunity and anything less creates a disparate impact on whites. So according to  you we'll never have racial harmony because you want whites to have everything and expect that the rest will just stand by and take it.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.



The only people manufacturing racism is whites.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2015 UCR, we see that whites were arrested for 3,908 murders. Blacks 4,347. That's not 7 times anything. That's whites getting arrested 439 fewer times than backs for murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just failed third grade math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My child was doing proportions last year. She got it. You fail to do so.
> 
> 
> I would be embarrassed for you, if I thought you were really this stupid.
> 
> 
> But, imo, you are just being willfully obtuse for political reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do proportions with crime numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why your conclusions are complete nonsense.
Click to expand...


My conclusions are straight truth. Yours is the nonsense.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that you white nationalists don't understand why.  For hundreds of years you didn't treat blacks right and for the last 100 years you denied that racism still exists.
> 
> Now you're claiming it exists but it's against you.  What a turn of events.  What else is Steve Bannon telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> Past discrimination is used as a justification for current discrimination.
> 
> 
> Because other people who are long dead, discriminated against blacks before I was born, I will now be discriminated against, me and mine from now on.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it is morally defensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 29 Stupid things white people do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.Excuse yourself from responsibility for racism because you weren’t born yet when people were enslaved.
> 
> Instead: Recognize that every white person alive today benefits from white privilege, right here, right now, in the 21st century. You may not be responsible for enslavement in the past, but that doesn’t change your responsibility for how you knowingly or unknowingly perpetuate racism today.*
> 
> There is no current discrimination against whites. This long used race baited belief started when the civil rights act was passed. Whites are still discriminating against blacks now and the discrimination that you weren't aiive to see has benefitted you and does impacted blacks even right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SO, in the same post you argue for the logic of anti-white discrimination while denying that it exists.
> 
> 
> Like I said, your bald faced lies mean that your words have zero credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the liar.
Click to expand...


You cannot show any anti white discrimination.


----------



## IM2

GHook93 said:


> Yes it is so true. Blacks manufacturer so much racism when they are the biggest perpetrators of racism.
> 
> BLM, the Black Panthers and Nation of Islam are just as bad, violent and racist as the KKK and skinhead movement. The only difference is white people, the media, government officials, employer and large corps shun, hate and actively work against white supremacy. White supremacy is on the run and a rapidly dying movement. YET the vast majority of Black vocally support BLM, Black Panthers and Nation of Islam. The media never reports the truth on these orgs and even placated them. It is sick how white supremacy groups are justifiably shunned, but Black Supremacy groups are praises.
> 
> Then you have black segregation groups like the NAACP, Black Caucus, Black Frats, Black Student Unions, etc
> 
> For example:
> Black Power (good) vs White Power (racist)
> NAACP (good) vs NAAWP (racist)
> Black Caucus (good) vs White Caucus (racist)
> Black Panther and BLM (good) vs KKK and skinhead movement (racist)
> Nation of Islam (good) vs Westboro Church (racist/ homophobic)
> 
> It is hypocrisy. Both sides of the coin should be shunned by society.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Now why do you think this is so?

BLM has killed no one. the black Panthers were eliminated by the government while the KKK got to stay. The Nation of Islam has never done anything violent to whites. So like I said whites have built a narrative based on a bunch of false equivalences. There are no black supremacy groups  There are no lack segregation groups. There are groups created because whites would not include us, but we want to act like we have amnesia so we can manufacture a fake black racism in order to build a straw man of white oppression.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
Click to expand...

Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.


I don't believe that for a second.

Whites talk about black people all the time.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that for a second.
> 
> Whites talk about black people all the time.
Click to expand...

C'mon brah, even YOU don't believe that.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it probably would be if blacks were 90% of the population.  Or are you saying blacks would have done it differently had they been in charge? I doubt it.  Don't forget it was blacks who initially sold other blacks into slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. Blacks might not even be here. And spare me the white disingenuous claim of blacks selling other blacks into slavery because that's not exactly how it happened. I say things would be different because the simple reality is that backs travelled and had the chance to colonize and enslave whites but did not. Whites came to Africa where they were drastically out numbered and blacks could have wiped them out or forced them into slavery but did not. You see when you decide to start making crazy comments understand that you are telling me how things happened according to one side, the  European one.  Well that's not the only side and Africans tell a little different story about slavery and how it went down. Like for example how whites would give one tribe arms then pay them to go capture their enemies to be enslaved.
Click to expand...


Great movie if you haven't seen it


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> C'mon brah, even YOU don't believe that.


They do. But most white people keep their mouth shut. Why? Because you have to live with other white people and fear becoming an outcast. Racism is not even whites fight, right? So why should they suffer for it?


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon brah, even YOU don't believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> They do. But most white people keep their mouth shut. Why? Because you have to live with other white people and fear becoming an outcast. Racism is not even whites fight, right? So why should they suffer for it?
Click to expand...

I'll admit we talk about black people when you are not around.  When someone says something extremely racist guys like me cringe but I don't really push back like a black person would.  

And white racists will say it's harmless because there are no blacks around but if that's the way they feel about black people how can they suggest that white hiring managers don't also have the same negative feelings towards black people.

These whites you are arguing with aren't being intellectually honest with you.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of your posts are discredited when you deny the statistics right there
> you cannot change the laws of arithmetic
> maybe you really are a dumbass--I'll explain it differently* without *numbers so maybe you will understand :
> blacks make up a small percentage of the population but are committing murder at more than that percentage
> whites make up a huge percentage of the population but are committing murder at less than that percentage
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
Click to expand...

 per capita--very possible
example:
although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
.....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
...more murders per month using less efficient killing method

if my math is correct.


Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
'''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You

per capita your point would be very hard to prove

anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this? 
it *CAN"T* be denied
well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point? 
more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
Click to expand...

Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## harmonica

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you JQ
the blacks just don't talk about hating whitey/etc
blacks commit more hate crimes per capita
they are acting out their hate and racism
they burn/loot/destroy/etc for lies--lies that WHITE cops always murder '''innocent'' blacks
yes--those actions speak loudly


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of your posts are discredited when you deny the statistics right there
> you cannot change the laws of arithmetic
> maybe you really are a dumbass--I'll explain it differently* without *numbers so maybe you will understand :
> blacks make up a small percentage of the population but are committing murder at more than that percentage
> whites make up a huge percentage of the population but are committing murder at less than that percentage
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
Click to expand...

Fake math.


----------



## harmonica

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
Click to expand...

and allow me to add:
they burn/loot [ steal ]/destroy because they are blaming RACE on the shootings---when race has NOTHING to do with it

I *CHALLENGE *anyone here to prove MBrown, ASterling, ASmith, KScott, TRICE, EGarner, FGray,  were killed because they were black
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population


For the 2nd time

So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?

Just a Yes or No


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with you JQ
> the blacks just don't talk about hating whitey/etc
> blacks commit more hate crimes per capita
> they are acting out their hate and racism
> they burn/loot/destroy/etc for lies--lies that WHITE cops always murder '''innocent'' blacks
> yes--those actions speak loudly
Click to expand...

Oh STFU.  Your stale charade is getting moldy. You aren't fooling anyone...we know that Jim Crow has become more sophisticated and has become esquire James Crowe. The knife in the guts of blacks is twisted every time one has to come begging for a job. Every time s black man 
or his family interfaces with Whites there is a high probability they'll run into one like you.
You're everywhere. You're In the hospitals. You're in the cop uniforms armed to the teeth. You're in every layer of government. Your ilk saturates the judgeships...Some white guy decides if the potable  water that flows through black owned faucets is consumable.
Blacks hoping for better educational  outcomes have, for decades, been forced to turn the minds of their children over to Whites who hate them and who eagerly inculcate those minds subliminaly and overtly with the universal traditional social conditioning that White is superior to Black.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
Click to expand...

Let me give you an example of a good white man who's also prejudice.  He always says how he always got along with the blacks he worked with and he truly cared about them but then he goes into a tirade about why white people don't want blacks moving into the neighborhood.  Crime, they won't keep their place looking good, even if they are good people they'll bring in their thug friends, property values lower.

He roots for black people when they are on game shows.

But would he want his daughter dating a black guy?  No.  He says it's not because he's prejudice but instead he says it's because they never last.  Then he admits that all black men are dogs.  

And this is coming from a good man who doesn't see himself as a racist.  If he feels like this I imagine most whites are ignorant racists because this is coming from a person who truly believes he isn't a racist.


----------



## harmonica

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of your posts are discredited when you deny the statistics right there
> you cannot change the laws of arithmetic
> maybe you really are a dumbass--I'll explain it differently* without *numbers so maybe you will understand :
> blacks make up a small percentage of the population but are committing murder at more than that percentage
> whites make up a huge percentage of the population but are committing murder at less than that percentage
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake math.
Click to expand...

you mean fake facts, don't you?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
Click to expand...

no more violent than any other race
the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
that's undeniable
why are trying to deflect away from that?
as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
please prove that

the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita


----------



## harmonica

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with you JQ
> the blacks just don't talk about hating whitey/etc
> blacks commit more hate crimes per capita
> they are acting out their hate and racism
> they burn/loot/destroy/etc for lies--lies that WHITE cops always murder '''innocent'' blacks
> yes--those actions speak loudly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh STFU.  Your stale charade is getting moldy. You aren't fooling anyone...we know that Jim Crow has become more sophisticated and has become esquire James Crowe. The knife in the guts of blacks is twisted every time one has to come begging for a job. Every time s black man
> or his family interfaces with Whites there is a high probability they'll run into one like you.
> You're everywhere. You're In the hospitals. You're in the cop uniforms armed to the teeth. You're in every layer of government. Your ilk saturates the judgeships...Some white guy decides if the potable  water that flows through black owned faucets is consumable.
> Blacks hoping for better educational  outcomes have, for decades, been forced to turn the minds of their children over to Whites who hate them and who eagerly inculcate those minds subliminaly and overtly with the universal traditional social conditioning that White is superior to Black.
Click to expand...

me??  me?
what did I do except state FACTS??
so stating facts hurts the black race??

I'm posting facts--you are posting hate--
'''they'll run into one like you.'''
there are no facts in your post --just hate
I have no hate in my posts


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of your posts are discredited when you deny the statistics right there
> you cannot change the laws of arithmetic
> maybe you really are a dumbass--I'll explain it differently* without *numbers so maybe you will understand :
> blacks make up a small percentage of the population but are committing murder at more than that percentage
> whites make up a huge percentage of the population but are committing murder at less than that percentage
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean fake facts, don't you?
Click to expand...

Both...fake facts and fake mathematical our comes as a result.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> no more violent than any other race


I'll ask you the question for a third time

Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?


harmonica said:


> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??


I'm saying that white people have been the most murderous and violent race of people on the planet and are not in any postion to accuse any1 of violence

Now if you want to debate me on this. We can go at and I'm pretty confident of winning the debate.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you the question for a third time
> 
> Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that white people have been the most murderous and violent race of people on the planet and are not in any postion to accuse any1 of violence
> 
> Now if you want to debate me on this. We can go at and I'm pretty confident of winning the debate.
Click to expand...

sure go ahead


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you the question for a third time
> 
> Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that white people have been the most murderous and violent race of people on the planet and are not in any postion to accuse any1 of violence
> 
> Now if you want to debate me on this. We can go at and I'm pretty confident of winning the debate.
Click to expand...

I just told you--no more or less violent than any other race


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> I just told you--no more or less violent than any other race


I'll ask you for the 3rd time

Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?

Just a yes or no


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you the question for a third time
> 
> Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that white people have been the most murderous and violent race of people on the planet and are not in any postion to accuse any1 of violence
> 
> Now if you want to debate me on this. We can go at and I'm pretty confident of winning the debate.
Click to expand...

I'd say the black Hutus were more violent than whites because look at the numbers I posted--they out murdered the German Holocaust !!!!!!


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> I'd say the black Hutus were more violent than whites because look at the numbers I posted--they out murdered the German Holocaust !!!!!!


I'll ask you for the 4th time

Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?

Just a Yes or No


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
Click to expand...

White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with you JQ
> the blacks just don't talk about hating whitey/etc
> blacks commit more hate crimes per capita
> they are acting out their hate and racism
> they burn/loot/destroy/etc for lies--lies that WHITE cops always murder '''innocent'' blacks
> yes--those actions speak loudly
Click to expand...

You sound like the whites who denied that blacks in the 1960's were being mistreated.  Then President Johnson sent a commission down to determine what caused the riots and what do you know it was lack of opportunity and police brutality towards black people.  Now this wasn't black people's findings.  This was the White US Government who figured it out.  And then they squashed the report because it would have been political suicide at the time.

So sounds like you're denying it now just like you did then.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you the question for a third time
> 
> Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that white people have been the most murderous and violent race of people on the planet and are not in any postion to accuse any1 of violence
> 
> Now if you want to debate me on this. We can go at and I'm pretty confident of winning the debate.
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for your argument ..I gave you the answer


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> I'm waiting for your argument ..I gave you the answer


Have white people been less violent than black people throughout history ?

If you don't say Yes or No. Then I'll assume that you know your on loosing ground and leave it there


----------



## harmonica

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with you JQ
> the blacks just don't talk about hating whitey/etc
> blacks commit more hate crimes per capita
> they are acting out their hate and racism
> they burn/loot/destroy/etc for lies--lies that WHITE cops always murder '''innocent'' blacks
> yes--those actions speak loudly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the whites who denied that blacks in the 1960's were being mistreated.  Then President Johnson sent a commission down to determine what caused the riots and what do you know it was lack of opportunity and police brutality towards black people.  Now this wasn't black people's findings.  This was the White US Government who figured it out.  And then they squashed the report because it would have been political suicide at the time.
> 
> So sounds like you're denying it now just like you did then.
Click to expand...

no race has a monopoly on evil--I've sta


Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for your argument ..I gave you the answer
> 
> 
> 
> Have white people been less violent than black people throughout history ?
> 
> If you don't say Yes or No. Then I'll assume that you know your on loosing ground and leave it there
Click to expand...


assume all you want 
*I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
I'm waiting


----------



## harmonica

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to manufacture racism because they can't get their own shit together, so they need someone to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with you JQ
> the blacks just don't talk about hating whitey/etc
> blacks commit more hate crimes per capita
> they are acting out their hate and racism
> they burn/loot/destroy/etc for lies--lies that WHITE cops always murder '''innocent'' blacks
> yes--those actions speak loudly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the whites who denied that blacks in the 1960's were being mistreated.  Then President Johnson sent a commission down to determine what caused the riots and what do you know it was lack of opportunity and police brutality towards black people.  Now this wasn't black people's findings.  This was the White US Government who figured it out.  And then they squashed the report because it would have been political suicide at the time.
> 
> So sounds like you're denying it now just like you did then.
Click to expand...

blah blah blah ...what's your point?


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> *I *have proven my points



No you haven't proven your points. Your per capita nonsense just demonizes innocent people in a smaller racial category that are not criminals. What are you trying to prove with that?


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you the question for a third time
> 
> Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that white people have been the most murderous and violent race of people on the planet and are not in any postion to accuse any1 of violence
> 
> Now if you want to debate me on this. We can go at and I'm pretty confident of winning the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for your argument ..I gave you the answer
Click to expand...


You really have no argument against the bombs that Essen can drop on you. You ran your mouth and now you need  know it's time to be quiet.


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
Click to expand...


What kind of education do you have? Per capita is an estimate t's not real numbers.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it probably would be if blacks were 90% of the population.  Or are you saying blacks would have done it differently had they been in charge? I doubt it.  Don't forget it was blacks who initially sold other blacks into slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. Blacks might not even be here. And spare me the white disingenuous claim of blacks selling other blacks into slavery because that's not exactly how it happened. I say things would be different because the simple reality is that backs travelled and had the chance to colonize and enslave whites but did not. Whites came to Africa where they were drastically out numbered and blacks could have wiped them out or forced them into slavery but did not. You see when you decide to start making crazy comments understand that you are telling me how things happened according to one side, the  European one.  Well that's not the only side and Africans tell a little different story about slavery and how it went down. Like for example how whites would give one tribe arms then pay them to go capture their enemies to be enslaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great movie if you haven't seen it
Click to expand...


I don't really need to see movies. I have the ability to talk to African scholars. I live in a college town.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon brah, even YOU don't believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> They do. But most white people keep their mouth shut. Why? Because you have to live with other white people and fear becoming an outcast. Racism is not even whites fight, right? So why should they suffer for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll admit we talk about black people when you are not around.  When someone says something extremely racist guys like me cringe but I don't really push back like a black person would.
> 
> And white racists will say it's harmless because there are no blacks around but if that's the way they feel about black people how can they suggest that white hiring managers don't also have the same negative feelings towards black people.
> 
> These whites you are arguing with aren't being intellectually honest with you.
Click to expand...


We know this. And many times you aren't either. But you are better than the others.


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of your posts are discredited when you deny the statistics right there
> you cannot change the laws of arithmetic
> maybe you really are a dumbass--I'll explain it differently* without *numbers so maybe you will understand :
> blacks make up a small percentage of the population but are committing murder at more than that percentage
> whites make up a huge percentage of the population but are committing murder at less than that percentage
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
Click to expand...


Blacks don't murder at over 7 times the rate of whites. Yesterday you were saying 8. It can be denied because it's not true.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
Click to expand...




If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
Click to expand...


I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
Click to expand...




Another question ducked


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
Click to expand...


Not  ducking. I don't answer your dumb ass questions because I don't want to.

After all, this is a thread about a instance that happened in America.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.
Click to expand...


Hard to deny this.  

Even when it's white Christians vs. white Christians we are some murderous mofos.

The *European wars of religion* were a series of religious wars waged in Central, Western and Northern Europe from 1524 to 1648


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people manufacturing racism is whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a tiny percentage of whites ever talk about race. Nearly all blacks talk about race nearly all the time. Now pull up your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with you JQ
> the blacks just don't talk about hating whitey/etc
> blacks commit more hate crimes per capita
> they are acting out their hate and racism
> they burn/loot/destroy/etc for lies--lies that WHITE cops always murder '''innocent'' blacks
> yes--those actions speak loudly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the whites who denied that blacks in the 1960's were being mistreated.  Then President Johnson sent a commission down to determine what caused the riots and what do you know it was lack of opportunity and police brutality towards black people.  Now this wasn't black people's findings.  This was the White US Government who figured it out.  And then they squashed the report because it would have been political suicide at the time.
> 
> So sounds like you're denying it now just like you did then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blah blah blah ...what's your point?
Click to expand...

Take out the black on black crime and black people are relatively harmless to us whites.  Better you worry about your loser white neighbors who might snap and own a lot of guns.

Then consider if you live in a mostly white neighborhood you really have nothing to fear from black people.

Remember the uber driver who was driving around shooting people between rides?





How come black people don't do stupid shit like this?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  ducking. I don't answer your dumb ass questions because I don't want to.
> 
> After all, this is a thread about a instance that happened in America.
Click to expand...

He won't answer any of your questions don't answer his.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give the guy a break. He was just trying to be a good Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
Click to expand...

I've yet to see you answer a question directed at you shit for brains.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon brah, even YOU don't believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> They do. But most white people keep their mouth shut. Why? Because you have to live with other white people and fear becoming an outcast. Racism is not even whites fight, right? So why should they suffer for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll admit we talk about black people when you are not around.  When someone says something extremely racist guys like me cringe but I don't really push back like a black person would.
> 
> And white racists will say it's harmless because there are no blacks around but if that's the way they feel about black people how can they suggest that white hiring managers don't also have the same negative feelings towards black people.
> 
> These whites you are arguing with aren't being intellectually honest with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know this. And many times you aren't either. But you are better than the others.
Click to expand...

I am being intellectually honest with you.  I might just be wrong sometimes but I'm being honest with my feelings/thoughts.  And at least i'm quick to admit when I've been proven wrong.  And I let you know when I agree with you.  Fucker.  LOL.


----------



## harmonica

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to deny this.
> 
> Even when it's white Christians vs. white Christians we are some murderous mofos.
> 
> The *European wars of religion* were a series of religious wars waged in Central, Western and Northern Europe from 1524 to 1648
Click to expand...

Africa has not had any wars???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>??????????
you didn't read my post on Shaka Zulu--did you?? go back and read it
Rwanda--minimum 500.000 murdered
etc etc
List of conflicts in Africa - Wikipedia


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to deny this.
> 
> Even when it's white Christians vs. white Christians we are some murderous mofos.
> 
> The *European wars of religion* were a series of religious wars waged in Central, Western and Northern Europe from 1524 to 1648
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa has not had any wars???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>??????????
> you didn't read my post on Shaka Zulu--did you?? go back and read it
> Rwanda--minimum 500.000 murdered
> etc etc
> List of conflicts in Africa - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


French Wars of Religion 4,000,000 1562–1598

Hundred Years' War 3,300,000 1337–1453

We're pretty good at murder too.


----------



## harmonica

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> 
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to deny this.
> 
> Even when it's white Christians vs. white Christians we are some murderous mofos.
> 
> The *European wars of religion* were a series of religious wars waged in Central, Western and Northern Europe from 1524 to 1648
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa has not had any wars???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>??????????
> you didn't read my post on Shaka Zulu--did you?? go back and read it
> Rwanda--minimum 500.000 murdered
> etc etc
> List of conflicts in Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French Wars of Religion 4,000,000 1562–1598
> 
> Hundred Years' War 3,300,000 1337–1453
> 
> We're pretty good at murder too.
Click to expand...

yes--so please prove whites are more violent


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  ducking. I don't answer your ....questions because I don't want to.
> 
> ...
> .
Click to expand...



That’s EXACTLY what ducking is.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  ducking. I don't answer your ....questions because I don't want to.
> 
> ...
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s EXACTLY what ducking is.
Click to expand...

There's a difference between ducking tough questions and ignoring your stupid ass.


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
> 
> 
> 
> White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to deny this.
> 
> Even when it's white Christians vs. white Christians we are some murderous mofos.
> 
> The *European wars of religion* were a series of religious wars waged in Central, Western and Northern Europe from 1524 to 1648
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa has not had any wars???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>??????????
> you didn't read my post on Shaka Zulu--did you?? go back and read it
> Rwanda--minimum 500.000 murdered
> etc etc
> List of conflicts in Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French Wars of Religion 4,000,000 1562–1598
> 
> Hundred Years' War 3,300,000 1337–1453
> 
> We're pretty good at murder too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes--so please prove whites are more violent
Click to expand...


Contrary to the Black Lives Matter narrative, the police have much more to fear from black males than black males have to fear from the police. In 2015, a police officer was 18.5 times more likely to be killed by a black male than an unarmed black male was to be killed by a police officer.

http://nypost.com/2017/09/26/all-that-kneeling-ignores-the-real-cause-of-soaring-black-homicides/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.
Click to expand...


Stalin was Caucasus (Georgian)
Lenin had Jewish, Chuvash (Turkic) and Kalmyk (Mongol) lines.
Hitler had E1b1b haplogroup which is most prevalent in East Africa, and North Africa.


----------



## sealybobo

It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black, according to the latest estimates from the US Census Bureau.

And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white. Homicide is a broader category than “murder” but let’s not split hairs.

FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
Click to expand...


Well, it's a little harder to mass murder without inventions like the Wheel, or Gun.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  ducking. I don't answer your ....questions because I don't want to.
> 
> ...
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s EXACTLY what ducking is.
Click to expand...


What am I ducking Unkotare? What is it that I have to fear by not answering your question. You've never answered mine. You've never shown proof of my racism. So I don't want to answer your stupid ass question. I could if I wanted, but you're an idiot so why waste my time?


----------



## RASTAMEN

Here's a nice white guy who isn't racist???  You be the judge.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to deny this.
> 
> Even when it's white Christians vs. white Christians we are some murderous mofos.
> 
> The *European wars of religion* were a series of religious wars waged in Central, Western and Northern Europe from 1524 to 1648
Click to expand...

Thanks. You and I didn't write the history that backs what we say...White historians did...some to gloat and others to just be honest.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was working hard to support the LIBERAL LIE, that this nation is horribly racist.
> 
> 
> He is certainly one of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This nation is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've yet to see you answer a question directed at you .......
Click to expand...



Stop trolling.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin was Caucasus (Georgian)
> Lenin had Jewish, Chuvash (Turkic) and Kalmyk (Mongol) lines.
> Hitler had E1b1b haplogroup which is most prevalent in East Africa, and North Africa.
Click to expand...

Well...heh heh heh they sho' looked white...heh heh heh... But lets see you duck this: READY? THE MASSES OF killers who commited millions of murders for them were as White as Ewe...ya friggin sheep.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> that's undeniable
> why are trying to deflect away from that?
> as far as white people committing violence at a much higher rate--no they don't
> please prove that
> 
> the white race has had the higher intelligence to produce more  deaths
> that doesn't mean they are more violent--especially per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are more violent per capita and any other way known to man.  Stalin, Lenin and Hitler and their followers murdered more men women and children than any other race of people we know of. If we put the American indians on your hitlist ..the numbers of.white murders  In the last few centuries soars beyond comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin was Caucasus (Georgian)
> Lenin had Jewish, Chuvash (Turkic) and Kalmyk (Mongol) lines.
> Hitler had E1b1b haplogroup which is most prevalent in East Africa, and North Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...heh heh heh they sho' looked white...heh heh heh... But lets see you duck this: READY? THE MASSES OF killers who commited millions of murders for them were as White as Ewe...ya friggin sheep.
Click to expand...


Coming from a Polish heritage, no I wouldn't say Whites are particularly violent, but rather than disgusting Mediterraneans related to Arabs, who liter many parts of Europe are what's wrong with Europe.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black, according to the latest estimates from the US Census Bureau.
> 
> And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white. Homicide is a broader category than “murder” but let’s not split hairs.
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?


There's that per capita BS again. I disagree because Black Americans don't commit more crimes than White Americans...black criminals commit less crimes than White criminals.  innocent blacks and whites don't commit crimes so stop including entire populations in your analyses.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black, according to the latest estimates from the US Census Bureau.
> 
> And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white. Homicide is a broader category than “murder” but let’s not split hairs.
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?



The question here is do blacks commit more crime. CRIME!  That would mean ALL CRIME. Murder is ONE crime. When it comes to ALL CRIMES whites are arrested more and if we use the same rationale in the article, it means whites commit MORE CRIME. We are using 10 year old stats to talk about crime and that's supposed to support an argument. In 2015 which is the attest data I have seen available whites made up approximately 70 percent of ALL CRIME! If people only went to prison for murder then maybe this argument would have validity, but even then the numbers of blacks arrested for murder was less than 1/1000th of the overall black population. For all violent crime there were 140,000 arrests of blacks out of a black population of 46 million. That less than 1/2 of 1 percent of the black population. None of these things show proof of any kind of extraordinarily violent tendencies. That 140,000 is less than 1/10th of 1 percent of the overall American population. None of these things justify this bullshit being argued that's just the way it is. You whites have just got his wrong and you do so on purpose. You commit the most crimes by actual number, the most violent crimes by the actual number with the exception of murder and robbery. You commit double the rapes, double the assaults and double the burglaries. But you want to argue about murder to build a strawman and that strawman is dead.

Table 43


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  ducking. I don't answer your ....questions because I don't want to.
> 
> ...
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s EXACTLY what ducking is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a difference between ducking tough questions and ignoring your stupid ass.
Click to expand...



STOP TROLLING.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's a little harder to mass murder without inventions like the Wheel, or Gun.
Click to expand...


I do think Africans had the wheel. Just like Africans had hygiene and that's why  the bubonic plague never hit Africa.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you imagine that, is there any nation you imagine isn’t?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  ducking. I don't answer your ....questions because I don't want to.
> 
> ...
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s EXACTLY what ducking is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I ducking Unkotare? .....
Click to expand...


The question.


----------



## RASTAMEN

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black, according to the latest estimates from the US Census Bureau.
> 
> And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white. Homicide is a broader category than “murder” but let’s not split hairs.
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question here is do blacks commit more crime. CRIME!  That would mean ALL CRIME. Murder is ONE crime. When it comes to ALL CRIMES whites are arrested more and if we use the same rationale in the article, it means whites commit MORE CRIME. We are using 10 year old stats to talk about crime and that's supposed to support an argument. In 2015 which is the attest data I have seen available whites made up approximately 70 percent of ALL CRIME! If people only went to prison for murder then maybe this argument would have validity, but even then the numbers of blacks arrested for murder was less than 1/1000th of the overall black population. For all violent crime there were 140,000 arrests of blacks out of a black population of 46 million. That less than 1/2 of 1 percent of the black population. None of these things show proof of any kind of extraordinarily violent tendencies. That 140,000 is less than 1/10th of 1 percent of the overall American population. None of these things justify this bullshit being argued that's just the way it is. You whites have just got his wrong and you do so on purpose. You commit the most crimes by actual number, the most violent crimes by the actual number with the exception of murder and robbery. You commit double the rapes, double the assaults and double the burglaries. But you want to argue about murder to build a strawman and that strawman is dead.
> 
> Table 43
Click to expand...


----------



## harmonica

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black, according to the latest estimates from the US Census Bureau.
> 
> And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white. Homicide is a broader category than “murder” but let’s not split hairs.
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> 
> There's that per capita BS again. I disagree because Black Americans don't commit more crimes than White Americans...black criminals commit less crimes than White criminals.  innocent blacks and whites don't commit crimes so stop including entire populations in your analyses.
Click to expand...

blacks commit murder at over seven times the rate of whites
fact--truth--OBVIOUSLY the blacks have a much bigger problem with murder
by denying this or trying to skip around it shows:
1. you don't want to discuss in a reasonable, sincere manner
2. you are not accepting facts
3. you are the hater/racist/bigot/etc


----------



## harmonica

you are so blinded by your obsession with racism/race that I could say ''BOO'' and you would call me racist/hater/etc
I state facts--not hate..there is no hate
this proves you are the haters/racists/bigots/etc


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> per capita--very possible
> example:
> although the Germans murdered more in the Holocaust--_less _Germans participated per captia in the actual murders than Hutus did in murdering Tutsis in Rwanda
> 1.in Rwanda, no mass collection and _transportation_ of Tutsis as they did to Jews in WW2--so the genocide had to be more widespread-necessitating more murderers per capita for Rwanda
> 2. in Rwanda they used machetes/hacking for some of the murders--very inefficient--thereby necessitating more people per capita for murdering as opposed to Germans using gas for a lot of the murders
> .....only _one _man needed to pull the ''switch'' to murder many
> 3. more Tutsis murdered in less time--necessitating more people for murders--over 500,00 minimum in three months--using guns/machetes/etc
> 4. Holocaust victims about 6 million
> 1941 to 1945...some say 1933 to 1945....
> 1941-1945 6 million divided by 4 = 1.5 million per year or 125,000 per month
> Rwanda Hutus murdered over 160,000 [ minimum ] per month using very inefficient weapons
> ...more murders per month using less efficient killing method
> 
> if my math is correct.
> 
> 
> Shaka Zulu murdered/killed many:
> '''3. Shaka Zulu Killed More Zulus Than Any Of His Enemies Did''
> Shaka Zulu Facts That Will Shock You
> 
> per capita your point would be very hard to prove
> 
> anyway---my point still is correct and PROVEN!!!
> blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--you do agree with this?
> it *CAN"T* be denied
> well, you can deny it--but you will only look stupid
> why are you trying to deflect away from my proven point?
> more blacks murder per capita of their population than whites do per capita of their population
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time
> 
> So are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's a little harder to mass murder without inventions like the Wheel, or Gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think Africans had the wheel. Just like Africans had hygiene and that's why  the bubonic plague never hit Africa.
Click to expand...



?????????????????

The Black Death spread in specific areas due to climate shift, population density, trade patterns, war, etc. and it DID hit Africa. In fact, TODAY Madagascar is being ravaged by the plague. TODAY. RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon brah, even YOU don't believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> They do. But most white people keep their mouth shut. Why? Because you have to live with other white people and fear becoming an outcast. Racism is not even whites fight, right? So why should they suffer for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll admit we talk about black people when you are not around.  .....
Click to expand...



Speak for yourself. I don't make racist comments when others aren't around, and I don't hang out with those who would.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you the question for a third time
> 
> Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that white people have been the most murderous and violent race of people on the planet and are not in any postion to accuse any1 of violence
> 
> Now if you want to debate me on this. We can go at and I'm pretty confident of winning the debate.
Click to expand...



Human beings are violent in general. Stop obsessing over damn skin color.


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more violent than any other race
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you the question for a third time
> 
> Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the topic--point is blacks commit murder at a much! much higher rate--you do agree with that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that white people have been the most murderous and violent race of people on the planet and are not in any postion to accuse any1 of violence
> 
> Now if you want to debate me on this. We can go at and I'm pretty confident of winning the debate.
Click to expand...

Who gives a fuck about history, it's NOW that matters.
Besides your not counting the Islamics as black are you.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting


You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.

See when I talk it's easy to understand

I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth 

That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
Click to expand...




Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.

They are  not more violent, just more capable.


That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.
> They are  not more violent, just more capable.
> That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.


So are white people are superior then ?


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> blacks commit murder at over seven times the rate of whites



No...in 2016 the non Hispanic white murder rate was 1.42 per 100K and the non Hispanic Black rate was 6.49 per 100K. Thats makes the black rate about 4.5 times that of the white rate,  not 7 times.



harmonica said:


> OBVIOUSLY the blacks havea much bigger problem with murder


  Murder is really not that much of a problem for blacks or whites. Murder affects far less than 1/2 of 1% of either the black or. white populations each year.



harmonica said:


> by denying this or trying to skip around it shows:
> 1. you don't want to discuss in a reasonable, sincere manner
> 2. you are not accepting facts
> 3. you are the hater/racist/bigot/etc



I've done more than merely accept the facts...I've shown how you've tried to twist facts to make a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.
> 
> They are  not more violent, just more capable.
> 
> 
> That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.
Click to expand...

Most white people had nothing to do with developing tech or industry except to work as a wage slave for owners of those industries or tech firms. Stop pretending all white people are geniuses. Stop living off skin color association with the few whites, and blacks BTW, who invented stuff .


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.
> They are  not more violent, just more capable.
> That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> So are white people are superior then ?
Click to expand...



THat's a value judgement. 


I don't personally judge people by how much tech they have.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.
> 
> They are  not more violent, just more capable.
> 
> 
> That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most white people had nothing to do with developing tech or industry except to work as a wage slave for owners of those industries or tech firms. Stop pretending all white people are geniuses. Stop living off skin color association with the few whites, and blacks BTW, who invented stuff .
Click to expand...





Nothing in your post has anything to do with anything in my post.


Do you deny that the Industrial Revolution began in England?


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
Click to expand...


But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.  

And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?

I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't imagine anything as it pertains to this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question ducked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  ducking. I don't answer your ....questions because I don't want to.
> 
> ...
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s EXACTLY what ducking is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I ducking Unkotare? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question.
Click to expand...


Show specific examples of my racism.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

IM2 said:


> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.


It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
Click to expand...


No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.

In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.

Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.

So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.

In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.

_ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_

In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.

_ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_


----------



## IM2

MyParentsAreProud said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
Click to expand...


I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.
> 
> They are  not more violent, just more capable.
> 
> 
> That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.
Click to expand...


No they haven't.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
Click to expand...




And.......


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

IM2 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
Click to expand...

You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.

White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
Click to expand...


Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.  

There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.


----------



## IM2

MyParentsAreProud said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
Click to expand...


No that I am not doing. You see there may be bias but this stuff you call covering up racism blacks have for white people just doesn't exist. Not when you understand that racism is a system hat affords people resources and benefits based in race and not some spray painted words on a wall So whites don't go have to go around painting die crackers on buildings, they are the ones that 99 percent of the time are spraying die n word die or they just kill blacks or deny opportunities and resources.. But I can see that you are not the brightest person on earth so I understand how you might think your gibberish makes sense.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
Click to expand...



#2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
Click to expand...


Not in the daylight. No cops aren't puling blacks over for DWN because they are criminals. And I did use DWN because that's how the cops see us. Any of us.You understand that you are white talking to a black man don't  you? Why you continuously think you can tell me things about blacks shows the major reason why we can't get beyond this impasse as people.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
Click to expand...


#3.  Yes, I feel safer if the crimes in my community are wife beaters and drug dealers.  Much different than the murders muggings stabbing and rapes we see in the hoods of America.  And I wouldn't feel unsafe walking through the streets of Sandy Hook even though an entire classroom of kids was slaughtered.  Not apples to apples.  

I can't walk down the streets of Detroit at night and be safe.  But you can walk through Novi at night and the only thing that will happen is the cops will harass you.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
Click to expand...

Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the daylight. No cops aren't puling blacks over for DWN because they are criminals. And I did use DWN because that's how the cops see us. Any of us.You understand that you are white talking to a black man don't  you? Why you continuously think you can tell me things about blacks shows the major reason why we can't get beyond this impasse as people.
Click to expand...


Your problem is you think you are 100% right and you are not.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

IM2 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that I am not doing. You see there may be bias but this stuff you call covering up racism blacks have for white people just doesn't exist. Not when you understand that racism is a system hat affords people resources and benefits based in race and not some spray painted words on a wall So whites don't go have to go around painting die crackers on buildings, they are the ones that 99 percent of the time are spraying die n word die or they just kill blacks or deny opportunities and resources.. But I can see that you are not the brightest person on earth so I understand how you might think your gibberish makes sense.
Click to expand...

White people only kill black people who are trying to kill them for drug money.  Remember when Trayvon got his ass shot while trying to mug a guy he thought was white.  Black people need to learn that if they don't want white people shooting them then they need to keep their racist hands to themselves.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
Click to expand...

What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.


----------



## JQPublic1

MyParentsAreProud said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that I am not doing. You see there may be bias but this stuff you call covering up racism blacks have for white people just doesn't exist. Not when you understand that racism is a system hat affords people resources and benefits based in race and not some spray painted words on a wall So whites don't go have to go around painting die crackers on buildings, they are the ones that 99 percent of the time are spraying die n word die or they just kill blacks or deny opportunities and resources.. But I can see that you are not the brightest person on earth so I understand how you might think your gibberish makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people only kill black people who are trying to kill them for drug money.  Remember when Trayvon got his ass shot while trying to mug a guy he thought was white.  Black people need to learn that if they want white people shooting them then they need to keep their racist hands to themselves.
Click to expand...

And Black people only kill white people who draw down on them first. Don't fuck with a black gunslinger...they have  plenty of on hand experience and are as fast as hell.


----------



## JQPublic1

MyParentsAreProud said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
Click to expand...

 No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
Click to expand...


I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?

Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism

Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.

There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
Yu don't.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
Click to expand...



“Too bad for you good ones...”. 

How fucking shamelessly Archie Bunker racist can you fucking get? It’s like some anachronistic racist cartoon.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
Click to expand...

 If table 55 of the UCR is correct white criminals  in metro areas are committing most of the crime. Detroit is a metro area.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
Click to expand...


That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.

You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.

I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Too bad for you good ones...”.
> 
> How fucking shamelessly Archie Bunker racist can you fucking get? It’s like some anachronistic racist cartoon.
Click to expand...


Is that all you have to contribute troll?


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If table 55 of the UCR is correct white criminals  in metro areas are committing most of the crime. Detroit is a metro area.
Click to expand...


Some people do believe that our 3 main news channels in Detroit always report the shootings in Detroit but not the ones in Westland, Taylor and all the other poor white neighborhoods that surround Detroit.  My cousin said he knows of shootings that happen in his neighborhood (Garden City) but they aren't reported on the news the next morning but every morning the news does report who got shot in Detroit proper.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Too bad for you good ones...”.
> 
> How fucking shamelessly Archie Bunker racist can you fucking get? It’s like some anachronistic racist cartoon.
Click to expand...


Are you really surprised when I post something shamelessly Archie Bunker?

Funny that as much as you think I'm a racist the blacks here all think you are.  Maybe it's because you lack the communication skills.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
Click to expand...

 Recalculate your stats correctly. Black males  are about 6.6% of the population and white males are about 31% of the population. Criminal elements in those two groups commit most of the crime.  Table 55a UCR puts the burden of criminality on Whites in metropolitan counties.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If table 55 of the UCR is correct white criminals  in metro areas are committing most of the crime. Detroit is a metro area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people do believe that our 3 main news channels in Detroit always report the shootings in Detroit but not the ones in Westland, Taylor and all the other poor white neighborhoods that surround Detroit.  My cousin said he knows of shootings that happen in his neighborhood (Garden City) but they aren't reported on the news the next morning but every morning the news does report who got shot in Detroit proper.
Click to expand...

Do you have  stats breaking down  Detroit crime and homicide rates by race.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
Click to expand...




Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

JQPublic1 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
Click to expand...

White people don't disparage blacks.  White people have fathers who teach them that things like that are wrong.

Black people have fathers who teach them how to disappear.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recalculate your stats correctly. Black males  are about 6.6% of the population and white males are about 31% of the population. Criminal elements in those two groups commit most of the crime.  Table 55a UCR puts the burden of criminality on Whites in metropolitan counties.
Click to expand...


It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black and yes black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white.  Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was seven times higher than for whites and the victimization rate was six times higher.

93 per cent of black victims were killed by blacks and 84 per cent of white victims were killed by whites.

In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites.

What about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.  Clearly, these figures are problematic. We’re talking about arrests not convictions, and high black arrest rates could be taken as evidence that the police are racist.  But academics have noted that the proportion of black suspects arrested by the police tends to match closely the proportion of offenders identified as black by victims in the National Crime Victimization Survey.  This doesn’t support the idea that the police are unfairly discriminating against the black population when they make arrests. 

The verdict

There is evidence in the official police-recorded figures that black Americans are more likely to commit certain types of crime than people of other races.  While it would be naïve to suggest that there is no racism in the US criminal justice system, victim reports don’t support the idea that this is because of mass discrimination.

FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
Click to expand...


You aren't white.  Or is that an ancient chinese secret?

And again, you've contributed nothing to this thread.


----------



## JQPublic1

MyParentsAreProud said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people don't disparage blacks.  White people have fathers who teach them that things like that are wrong.
> 
> Black people have fathers who teach them how to disappear.
Click to expand...

 Obviously white fathers aren't good teachers. Just look at all the lying, murder, opioid addiction and racism that permeates your community.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't white.  .....
Click to expand...





?????

Pretty sure I am.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

JQPublic1 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people don't disparage blacks.  White people have fathers who teach them that things like that are wrong.
> 
> Black people have fathers who teach them how to disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously white fathers aren't good teachers. Just look at all the lying, murder, opioid addiction and racism that permeates your community.
Click to expand...

But, my father did teach me about those things. That's why we drive around the black parts of my community.  We want no part of that shit.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black and yes black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white. Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was seven times higher than for whites and the victimization rate was six times higher.



Males commit most murder and crime in this country. Lets take females out of the equation. White males make up 31% (100.781 million) of the general population and Black males make up 6.6% ( 25.1 million )of the general population..what we need to know is what percentage of those groups are actually committing crimes.



sealybobo said:


> What about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black. Clearly, these figures are problematic. We’re talking about arrests not convictions, and high black arrest rates could be taken as evidence that the police are racist. But academics have noted that the proportion of black suspects arrested by the police tends to match closely the proportion of *offenders identified as black by victims in the National Crime Victimization Survey.* This doesn’t support the idea that the police are unfairly discriminating against the black population when they make arrests.





sealybobo said:


> There is evidence in the official police-recorded figures that black Americans are more likely to commit certain types of crime than people of other races. While it would be naïve to suggest that there is no racism in the US criminal justice system, victim reports don’t support the idea that this is because of mass discrimination.



Murder victims aren't likely to be surveyed...just sayin'... but  here is a different perspective on general crime stats:

Since there were roughly 31 million African Americans, age 12 and over — and thus eligible for consideration in crime data — in 2008 (this is noted in the same DOJ tables Williams and I are both referencing here), at most, this would mean that for every 1000 blacks in the population there were 30 criminal offenders, and thus, at most, 3 percent of blacks committed a violent crime in 2008 (meaning, importantly, that at least 97 percent did not). And since there were approximately 205 million whites, 12 and over, in the population that year, this would mean that for every 1000 whites in the population there were 12 criminal offenders, and thus, at most, about 1.2 percent of whites committed a violent crime in 2008.*

SUMMING IT UP:
"Of course, in truth, and for both groups, the numbers are quite a bit smaller than this. After all, the 30 offenders per 1000 persons (the 3 percent rate of offending for blacks) are not 30 different people. In other words, to say that 3 percent of blacks commit a violent crime each year would assume that each offender committed only one crime, such that the number of offenses equalled the number of offenders, but that isn’t the case. There are, as we all know, many offenders who commit multiple offenses each year. As such, the number of offenders would be quite a bit smaller than the number of offenses. As Todd Clear notes in his contribution to a Vera Institute conference on incarceration, criminologists have estimated that 70 percent of criminal offenses are committed by just 7 percent of the total offenders, meaning that there is a small hardcore group of seriously predatory criminals out there doing most of the crime. This would mean that 93 percent of all offenders commit just 30 percent of the crimes. So this would mean that of the 950,000 violent crimes committed by blacks in 2008, 70 percent of them (or 665,000) would have been committed by just 7 percent of all black offenders, while 285,000, roughly, would have been committed by the other 93 percent of offenders. If we assume that the 93 percent who weren’t the major repeat offenders only committed one crime each (likely a conservative estimate, but one which errs on the side of the right-wing argument by maximizing the potential numbers of black offenders), this would mean that, at most, the 285,000 offenses actually equate to 93 percent of the offenders. If 285,000 represents 93 percent of all black offenders, then the remaining 7 percent of offenders above that number would come to only an additional 20,000 or so offenders — major hardcore criminals who commit about 665,000 crimes each year. This would mean that at most there might be a little more than 300,000 individual black violent offenders each year. As a percentage of the 12 and over black population in 2008, this would represent only about 1 percent of all blacks who will commit a violent crime in a given year, versus 99 percent who will not. Even if we just restricted the analysis to black males — and even if all these crimes were committed by males, which they were not — it would mean that no more than 2 percent of black males would commit a violent crime in a given year. This alone is an important point to keep in mind, as it suggests that having a generalized fear of black folks, or black men, is the height of statistical irrationality."


----------



## JQPublic1

MyParentsAreProud said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people don't disparage blacks.  White people have fathers who teach them that things like that are wrong.
> 
> Black people have fathers who teach them how to disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously white fathers aren't good teachers. Just look at all the lying, murder, opioid addiction and racism that permeates your community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, my father did teach me about those things. That's why we drive around the black parts of my community.  We want no part of that shit.
Click to expand...

And while you are driving around  Black communities some white thug is breaking into your neighbors or your house.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't white.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Pretty sure I am.
Click to expand...

Why don't you write us an Analect about how white you are.  LOL


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't white.  Or is that an ancient chinese secret?
> 
> And again, you've contributed nothing to this thread.
Click to expand...

Millions of  "nordic" stock Americans  would not classify a Jew like YOU as white, regardless of your self styled identity as being White. They hate you  almost as much as they hate Blacks.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't white.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Pretty sure I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you write us an Analect about how white you are.  LOL
Click to expand...

 Im sure you know all too well that skin color , head shape and nostril shape doesn't guarantee whiteness. The Ashkenazi Jews are still not fully recognized as being "White" in America...and there is a sizable element of detractors focused on that aspect of the Jewish experience.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

JQPublic1 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people don't disparage blacks.  White people have fathers who teach them that things like that are wrong.
> 
> Black people have fathers who teach them how to disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously white fathers aren't good teachers. Just look at all the lying, murder, opioid addiction and racism that permeates your community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, my father did teach me about those things. That's why we drive around the black parts of my community.  We want no part of that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And while you are driving around  Black communities some white thug is breaking into your neighbors or your house.
Click to expand...

All of the white thugs are on college campuses creating vandalism in the name of anti-free speech.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks arrested 25% of the time and they are only 12% of the population.  Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't white.  Or is that an ancient chinese secret?
> 
> And again, you've contributed nothing to this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions of  "nordic" stock Americans  would not classify a Jew like YOU as white, regardless of your self styled identity as being White. They hate you  almost as much as they hate Blacks.
Click to expand...


I'm Greek not Jewish.  And I agree the KKK would not welcome me to their parties.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't white.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Pretty sure I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you write us an Analect about how white you are.  LOL
Click to expand...



What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## JQPublic1

MyParentsAreProud said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
> 
> 
> 
> White people don't disparage blacks.  White people have fathers who teach them that things like that are wrong.
> 
> Black people have fathers who teach them how to disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously white fathers aren't good teachers. Just look at all the lying, murder, opioid addiction and racism that permeates your community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, my father did teach me about those things. That's why we drive around the black parts of my community.  We want no part of that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And while you are driving around  Black communities some white thug is breaking into your neighbors or your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the white thugs are on college campuses creating vandalism in the name of anti-free speech.
Click to expand...

NAW...you need to revisit table 55a of the FBI UCR. The White violent  crime presence is real and those numbers pull the covers off of it.
Stop dodging!


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you get from that stat and what numerous studies have shown are at odds. You seem to think blacks are arrested more because they commit more crime...studies show that  whites are committing more crime but get away with it more often or they get  slapped on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't white.  Or is that an ancient chinese secret?
> 
> And again, you've contributed nothing to this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions of  "nordic" stock Americans  would not classify a Jew like YOU as white, regardless of your self styled identity as being White. They hate you  almost as much as they hate Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Greek not Jewish.  And I agree the KKK would not welcome me to their parties.
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly you posted a picture of yourself sporting an AFRO! Are you a descendent of Hannibal?


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't white.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Pretty sure I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you write us an Analect about how white you are.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure you know all too well that skin color , head shape and nostril shape doesn't guarantee whiteness. The Ashkenazi Jews are still not fully recognized as being "White" in America...and there is a sizable element of detractors focused on that aspect of the Jewish experience.
Click to expand...


Remember that Trump supporter who went to that White Nationalist rally?  Remember what he said?


*Christopher Cantwell says he hopes somebody 'more racist' and 'capable' than the president will come along to help him spread his racist message*

*'Somebody like Donald Trump, who does not give his daughter to a Jew,' he said*

*'I don't think you could feel the way I do about race, and watch that Kushner bastard walk around with that beautiful girl,' he said*


Read more: Rally organizer: 'President let a Jew steal his daughter' | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just an excuse.  In fact I saw a report yesterday that debunked the claim that blacks are only getting arrested and put in jail more because they're being targetted.
> 
> You guys are not being intellectually honest now.  Not with us or yourselves.
> 
> I agree blacks are sentenced more harshly so that might account for something but the truth is that 12% of our population (blacks) are committing more than their fair share of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say “us” as if you were speaking for white Americans. You aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't white.  Or is that an ancient chinese secret?
> 
> And again, you've contributed nothing to this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions of  "nordic" stock Americans  would not classify a Jew like YOU as white, regardless of your self styled identity as being White. They hate you  almost as much as they hate Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Greek not Jewish.  And I agree the KKK would not welcome me to their parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I remember correctly you posted a picture of yourself sporting an AFRO! Are you a descendent of Hannibal?
Click to expand...


I never posted a pic of myself here.  Not a real one anyways.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.
> They are  not more violent, just more capable.
> That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> So are white people are superior then ?
Click to expand...

in the 1800s-1950s, they were/are superior at industrialization/farming/ship building/transportation/technology
some African countries did not even have an alphabet which really puts you way behind--since scientific/manufacturing/etc cannot progress nearly as fast
Africa is superior in starvation/illiteracy/poverty/etc--I've linked this many times
facts


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
Click to expand...

black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
Table 43


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
Click to expand...

But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.
> They are  not more violent, just more capable.
> That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> So are white people are superior then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the 1800s-1950s, they were/are superior at industrialization/farming/ship building/transportation/technology
> some African countries did not even have an alphabet which really puts you way behind--since scientific/manufacturing/etc cannot progress nearly as fast
> Africa is superior in starvation/illiteracy/poverty/etc--I've linked this many times
> facts
Click to expand...

Just like every other jungle Society... duh...


----------



## RASTAMEN




----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
Click to expand...

Not arguing the reasons. Either it's true or it's not. Do they murder at a higher rate than whites?

And I still stand by my comment that one vegas or pulse night club shootings are skewing the numbers. Or sandy hook. That's 3 guys screwing up the numbers


----------



## harmonica

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks commit murder at over seven times the rate of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...in 2016 the non Hispanic white murder rate was 1.42 per 100K and the non Hispanic Black rate was 6.49 per 100K. Thats makes the black rate about 4.5 times that of the white rate,  not 7 times.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBVIOUSLY the blacks havea much bigger problem with murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is really not that much of a problem for blacks or whites. Murder affects far less than 1/2 of 1% of either the black or. white populations each year.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> by denying this or trying to skip around it shows:
> 1. you don't want to discuss in a reasonable, sincere manner
> 2. you are not accepting facts
> 3. you are the hater/racist/bigot/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more than merely accept the facts...I've shown how you've tried to twist facts to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
Click to expand...

wow --I provide links/etc--but you do not
your source?
here---FBI --2015
 ...!!:
Expanded Homicide
53% of homocide offenders were black--that's* 4 *times the population of blacks --and I'm going higher using 13% as population of blacks--the rate is HIGHER--53% vs 13%
NOW--it's *NOT* --4.5 times higher than the white rate!!!!!!!!!!!!! --because the white rate is BELOW the white population rate at 44%
any way---you are saying with that rate, not 2 times--not 3 times--but 4.5 times the rate of whites--it's NOT a problem???!!!
really????


----------



## harmonica

sealybobo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing the reasons. Either it's true or it's not. Do they murder at a higher rate than whites?
> 
> And I still stand by my comment that one vegas or pulse night club shootings are skewing the numbers. Or sandy hook. That's 3 guys screwing up the numbers
Click to expand...

even with mass murderers counted--blacks still commit murder at a higher rate
you are correct, those do skew the numbers


----------



## Unkotare

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
Click to expand...



Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
Click to expand...

my dad lived during the DEPRESSION!!  I grew up poor..we never murdered anyone
being poor is not the direct problem---being poor _along with _poor parenting/culture/impulse control/etc is the problem


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks commit murder at over seven times the rate of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...in 2016 the non Hispanic white murder rate was 1.42 per 100K and the non Hispanic Black rate was 6.49 per 100K. Thats makes the black rate about 4.5 times that of the white rate,  not 7 times.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBVIOUSLY the blacks havea much bigger problem with murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is really not that much of a problem for blacks or whites. Murder affects far less than 1/2 of 1% of either the black or. white populations each year.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> by denying this or trying to skip around it shows:
> 1. you don't want to discuss in a reasonable, sincere manner
> 2. you are not accepting facts
> 3. you are the hater/racist/bigot/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more than merely accept the facts...I've shown how you've tried to twist facts to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow --I provide links/etc--but you do not
> your source?
> here---FBI --2015
> ...!!:
> Expanded Homicide
> 53% of homocide offenders were black--that's* 4 *times the population of blacks --and I'm going higher using 13% as population of blacks--the rate is HIGHER--53% vs 13%
> NOW--it's *NOT* --4.5 times higher than the white rate!!!!!!!!!!!!! --because the white rate is BELOW the white population rate at 44%
> any way---you are saying with that rate, not 2 times--not 3 times--but 4.5 times the rate of whites--it's NOT a problem???!!!
> really????
Click to expand...

White males are only 31% of the population
and black males are only 6.6% of the population. Criminal elements in those two groups are commiting the most violence and homicides. What we need to figure out is what percentage of those two groups are commiting the crime/homicides. Here is one link that helps to clarify and pinpoint responsibility rather than using the inaccurate per capita model..
Nazis Can't Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis
"White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking, and yet to white nationalist types, we should draw no conclusions from this at all. White folks can commit mass murder, kidnap, rape, sexually mutilate, or even cannibalize people (like Jeffrey Dahmer, for instance), and represent no one but their solitary selves. Charles Manson is never expected to serve as a stand-in for white folks writ large.

But every black criminal — whether James Edwards, accused of shooting Australian baseball star, Chris Lane, in Oklahoma last week, or the two black teens who beat the white World War Two veteran to death in Spokane a few days later — is somehow taken as exhibit A in the racist fantasies of America’s neo-Nazi set. White criminals and deviants are just bad individuals. Black ones are indicative of a broader cultural or genetic truth."


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not arguing the reasons. Either it's true or it's not. Do they murder at a higher rate than whites?
> 
> And I still stand by my comment that one vegas or pulse night club shootings are skewing the numbers. Or sandy hook. That's 3 guys screwing up the numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even with mass murderers counted--blacks still commit murder at a higher rate
> you are correct, those do skew the numbers
Click to expand...

The numbers can be skewed on both sides when one perp kills several people or more.
Skewing can also occur when innocent people ae arrested for murder and later released. Unfortunately the arrest stat isn't erased when that happens...especially if the 
Cleared indivuals are black.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks commit murder at over seven times the rate h Iof whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...in 2016 the non Hispanic white murder rate was 1.42 per 100K and the non Hispanic Black rate was 6.49 per 100K. Thats makes the black rate about 4.5 times that of the white rate,  not 7 times.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBVIOUSLY the blacks havea much bigger problem with murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is really not that much of a problem for blacks or whites. Murder affects far less than 1/2 of 1% of either the black or. white populations each year.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> by denying this or trying to skip around it shows:
> 1. you don't want to discuss in a reasonable, sincere manner
> 2. you are not accepting facts
> 3. you are the hater/racist/bigot/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more than merely accept the facts...I've shown how you've tried to twist facts to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow --I provide links/etc--but you do not
> your source?
> here---FBI --2015
> ...!!:
> Expanded Homicide
> 53% of homocide offenders were black--that's* 4 *times the population of blacks --and I'm going higher using 13% as population of blacks--the rate is HIGHER--53% vs 13%
> NOW--it's *NOT* --4.5 times higher than the white rate!!!!!!!!!!!!! --because the white rate is BELOW the white population rate at 44%
> any way---you are saying with that rate, not 2 times--not 3 times--but 4.5 times the rate of whites--it's NOT a problem???!!!
> really????
Click to expand...

 mainly black drug dealers killing each other over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, Dupe.


----------



## harmonica

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks commit murder at over seven times the rate of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...in 2016 the non Hispanic white murder rate was 1.42 per 100K and the non Hispanic Black rate was 6.49 per 100K. Thats makes the black rate about 4.5 times that of the white rate,  not 7 times.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBVIOUSLY the blacks havea much bigger problem with murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is really not that much of a problem for blacks or whites. Murder affects far less than 1/2 of 1% of either the black or. white populations each year.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> by denying this or trying to skip around it shows:
> 1. you don't want to discuss in a reasonable, sincere manner
> 2. you are not accepting facts
> 3. you are the hater/racist/bigot/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more than merely accept the facts...I've shown how you've tried to twist facts to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow --I provide links/etc--but you do not
> your source?
> here---FBI --2015
> ...!!:
> Expanded Homicide
> 53% of homocide offenders were black--that's* 4 *times the population of blacks --and I'm going higher using 13% as population of blacks--the rate is HIGHER--53% vs 13%
> NOW--it's *NOT* --4.5 times higher than the white rate!!!!!!!!!!!!! --because the white rate is BELOW the white population rate at 44%
> any way---you are saying with that rate, not 2 times--not 3 times--but 4.5 times the rate of whites--it's NOT a problem???!!!
> really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White males are only 31% of the population
> and black males are only 6.6% of the population. Criminal elements in those two groups are commiting the most violence and homicides. What we need to figure out is what percentage of those two groups are commiting the crime/homicides. Here is one link that helps to clarify and pinpoint responsibility rather than using the inaccurate per capita model..
> Nazis Can't Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis
> "White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking, and yet to white nationalist types, we should draw no conclusions from this at all. White folks can commit mass murder, kidnap, rape, sexually mutilate, or even cannibalize people (like Jeffrey Dahmer, for instance), and represent no one but their solitary selves. Charles Manson is never expected to serve as a stand-in for white folks writ large.
> 
> But every black criminal — whether James Edwards, accused of shooting Australian baseball star, Chris Lane, in Oklahoma last week, or the two black teens who beat the white World War Two veteran to death in Spokane a few days later — is somehow taken as exhibit A in the racist fantasies of America’s neo-Nazi set. White criminals and deviants are just bad individuals. Black ones are indicative of a broader cultural or genetic truth."
Click to expand...

a real unbiased source
look at the title  
*Nazis Can’t Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis*
---talk about CRAP!! unprofessional.... hateful. 
a real winner
and:
'''White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking,''
he, also , is afraid of the per capita monster--which is the TRUE scientific-mathematical statistic--

here--as I told others--I'l not use numbers so maybe you will understand:
a greater percentage of the black population is committing murder/crime than the percentage of the white population---meaning the the black population has the *greater* problem

??are you trolling?  
you gave stats as 2016--the article looks like 2013...?????


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks commit murder at over seven times the rate of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...in 2016 the non Hispanic white murder rate was 1.42 per 100K and the non Hispanic Black rate was 6.49 per 100K. Thats makes the black rate about 4.5 times that of the white rate,  not 7 times.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBVIOUSLY the blacks havea much bigger problem with murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is really not that much of a problem for blacks or whites. Murder affects far less than 1/2 of 1% of either the black or. white populations each year.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> by denying this or trying to skip around it shows:
> 1. you don't want to discuss in a reasonable, sincere manner
> 2. you are not accepting facts
> 3. you are the hater/racist/bigot/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more than merely accept the facts...I've shown how you've tried to twist facts to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow --I provide links/etc--but you do not
> your source?
> here---FBI --2015
> ...!!:
> Expanded Homicide
> 53% of homocide offenders were black--that's* 4 *times the population of blacks --and I'm going higher using 13% as population of blacks--the rate is HIGHER--53% vs 13%
> NOW--it's *NOT* --4.5 times higher than the white rate!!!!!!!!!!!!! --because the white rate is BELOW the white population rate at 44%
> any way---you are saying with that rate, not 2 times--not 3 times--but 4.5 times the rate of whites--it's NOT a problem???!!!
> really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White males are only 31% of the population
> and black males are only 6.6% of the population. Criminal elements in those two groups are commiting the most violence and homicides. What we need to figure out is what percentage of those two groups are commiting the crime/homicides. Here is one link that helps to clarify and pinpoint responsibility rather than using the inaccurate per capita model..
> Nazis Can't Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis
> "White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking, and yet to white nationalist types, we should draw no conclusions from this at all. White folks can commit mass murder, kidnap, rape, sexually mutilate, or even cannibalize people (like Jeffrey Dahmer, for instance), and represent no one but their solitary selves. Charles Manson is never expected to serve as a stand-in for white folks writ large.
> 
> But every black criminal — whether James Edwards, accused of shooting Australian baseball star, Chris Lane, in Oklahoma last week, or the two black teens who beat the white World War Two veteran to death in Spokane a few days later — is somehow taken as exhibit A in the racist fantasies of America’s neo-Nazi set. White criminals and deviants are just bad individuals. Black ones are indicative of a broader cultural or genetic truth."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a real unbiased source
> look at the title
> *Nazis Can’t Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis*
> ---talk about CRAP!! unprofessional.... hateful.
> a real winner
> and:
> '''White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking,''
> he, also , is afraid of the per capita monster--which is the TRUE scientific-mathematical statistic--
> 
> here--as I told others--I'l not use numbers so maybe you will understand:
> a greater percentage of the black population is committing murder/crime than the percentage of the white population---meaning the the black population has the *greater* problem
> 
> ??are you trolling?
> you gave stats as 2016--the article looks like 2013...?????
Click to expand...

What you are missing is that that crime and murder is an American problem.  Our time could be better spent investigating the correlations between black and white criminality instead of pointing fingers. Good black citizens and good white citizens have the same tax supported resources to combat crime in their communities. So what do you.portend with this per capita BS? What are you trying to say? Again i ask, why do you throw these statistics in the face of decent non criminal blacks who can do no more about crime in their community than whites can do abot crime in theirs. Blacks, in fact, have less acess to those resources because of bias, bigotry, and racism.


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my dad lived during the DEPRESSION!!  I grew up poor..we never murdered anyone
> being poor is not the direct problem---being poor _along with _poor parenting/culture/impulse control/etc is the problem
Click to expand...

Have you considered that most blacks are not criminals...poor or not.


----------



## harmonica

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks commit murder at over seven times the rate of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...in 2016 the non Hispanic white murder rate was 1.42 per 100K and the non Hispanic Black rate was 6.49 per 100K. Thats makes the black rate about 4.5 times that of the white rate,  not 7 times.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBVIOUSLY the blacks havea much bigger problem with murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is really not that much of a problem for blacks or whites. Murder affects far less than 1/2 of 1% of either the black or. white populations each year.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> by denying this or trying to skip around it shows:
> 1. you don't want to discuss in a reasonable, sincere manner
> 2. you are not accepting facts
> 3. you are the hater/racist/bigot/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more than merely accept the facts...I've shown how you've tried to twist facts to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow --I provide links/etc--but you do not
> your source?
> here---FBI --2015
> ...!!:
> Expanded Homicide
> 53% of homocide offenders were black--that's* 4 *times the population of blacks --and I'm going higher using 13% as population of blacks--the rate is HIGHER--53% vs 13%
> NOW--it's *NOT* --4.5 times higher than the white rate!!!!!!!!!!!!! --because the white rate is BELOW the white population rate at 44%
> any way---you are saying with that rate, not 2 times--not 3 times--but 4.5 times the rate of whites--it's NOT a problem???!!!
> really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White males are only 31% of the population
> and black males are only 6.6% of the population. Criminal elements in those two groups are commiting the most violence and homicides. What we need to figure out is what percentage of those two groups are commiting the crime/homicides. Here is one link that helps to clarify and pinpoint responsibility rather than using the inaccurate per capita model..
> Nazis Can't Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis
> "White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking, and yet to white nationalist types, we should draw no conclusions from this at all. White folks can commit mass murder, kidnap, rape, sexually mutilate, or even cannibalize people (like Jeffrey Dahmer, for instance), and represent no one but their solitary selves. Charles Manson is never expected to serve as a stand-in for white folks writ large.
> 
> But every black criminal — whether James Edwards, accused of shooting Australian baseball star, Chris Lane, in Oklahoma last week, or the two black teens who beat the white World War Two veteran to death in Spokane a few days later — is somehow taken as exhibit A in the racist fantasies of America’s neo-Nazi set. White criminals and deviants are just bad individuals. Black ones are indicative of a broader cultural or genetic truth."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a real unbiased source
> look at the title
> *Nazis Can’t Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis*
> ---talk about CRAP!! unprofessional.... hateful.
> a real winner
> and:
> '''White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking,''
> he, also , is afraid of the per capita monster--which is the TRUE scientific-mathematical statistic--
> 
> here--as I told others--I'l not use numbers so maybe you will understand:
> a greater percentage of the black population is committing murder/crime than the percentage of the white population---meaning the the black population has the *greater* problem
> 
> ??are you trolling?
> you gave stats as 2016--the article looks like 2013...?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are missing is that that crime and murder is an American problem.  Our time could be better spent investigating the correlations between black and white criminality instead of pointing fingers. Good black citizens and good white citizens have the same tax supported resources to combat crime in their communities. So what do you.portend with this per capita BS? What are you trying to say? Again i ask, why do you throw these statistics in the face of decent non criminal blacks who can do no more about crime in their community than whites can do abot crime in theirs. Blacks, in fact, have less acess to those resources because of bias, bigotry, and racism.
Click to expand...

you said 2016-but the article is 2013


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the black Hutus were more violent than whites because look at the numbers I posted--they out murdered the German Holocaust !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you for the 4th time
> 
> Are you saying that white people have been less violent than black people throughout history ?
> 
> Just a Yes or No
Click to expand...

What does it have to do with today? The stats that have been posted did not include history, it is past. People are concerned with the crime rates today, as it affects them, the crimes of the past do not.


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.
> They are  not more violent, just more capable.
> That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> So are white people are superior then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the 1800s-1950s, they were/are superior at industrialization/farming/ship building/transportation/technology
> some African countries did not even have an alphabet which really puts you way behind--since scientific/manufacturing/etc cannot progress nearly as fast
> Africa is superior in starvation/illiteracy/poverty/etc--I've linked this many times
> facts
Click to expand...

You do know that ancient KMT(LAND OF THE BLACKS) is in Africa...don't you?.Africans kickstarted civilization in KMT. Not all black Africans were primitive gatheres and hunters.
The same phenomenon that caused some indians in the Amazon basin and what is now Mexico to reach for civilization while others
remained primitives occured in Africa.  But the progenitors of civilization on both continents had Negroid features... Some of the prominent Olmecs looked distinctly African...complete with corn row hairstyles as evidenced by the huge carved stone heads they left behind.


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...in 2016 the non Hispanic white murder rate was 1.42 per 100K and the non Hispanic Black rate was 6.49 per 100K. Thats makes the black rate about 4.5 times that of the white rate,  not 7 times.
> 
> Murder is really not that much of a problem for blacks or whites. Murder affects far less than 1/2 of 1% of either the black or. white populations each year.
> 
> I've done more than merely accept the facts...I've shown how you've tried to twist facts to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> 
> 
> wow --I provide links/etc--but you do not
> your source?
> here---FBI --2015
> ...!!:
> Expanded Homicide
> 53% of homocide offenders were black--that's* 4 *times the population of blacks --and I'm going higher using 13% as population of blacks--the rate is HIGHER--53% vs 13%
> NOW--it's *NOT* --4.5 times higher than the white rate!!!!!!!!!!!!! --because the white rate is BELOW the white population rate at 44%
> any way---you are saying with that rate, not 2 times--not 3 times--but 4.5 times the rate of whites--it's NOT a problem???!!!
> really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White males are only 31% of the population
> and black males are only 6.6% of the population. Criminal elements in those two groups are commiting the most violence and homicides. What we need to figure out is what percentage of those two groups are commiting the crime/homicides. Here is one link that helps to clarify and pinpoint responsibility rather than using the inaccurate per capita model..
> Nazis Can't Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis
> "White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking, and yet to white nationalist types, we should draw no conclusions from this at all. White folks can commit mass murder, kidnap, rape, sexually mutilate, or even cannibalize people (like Jeffrey Dahmer, for instance), and represent no one but their solitary selves. Charles Manson is never expected to serve as a stand-in for white folks writ large.
> 
> But every black criminal — whether James Edwards, accused of shooting Australian baseball star, Chris Lane, in Oklahoma last week, or the two black teens who beat the white World War Two veteran to death in Spokane a few days later — is somehow taken as exhibit A in the racist fantasies of America’s neo-Nazi set. White criminals and deviants are just bad individuals. Black ones are indicative of a broader cultural or genetic truth."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a real unbiased source
> look at the title
> *Nazis Can’t Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis*
> ---talk about CRAP!! unprofessional.... hateful.
> a real winner
> and:
> '''White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking,''
> he, also , is afraid of the per capita monster--which is the TRUE scientific-mathematical statistic--
> 
> here--as I told others--I'l not use numbers so maybe you will understand:
> a greater percentage of the black population is committing murder/crime than the percentage of the white population---meaning the the black population has the *greater* problem
> 
> ??are you trolling?
> you gave stats as 2016--the article looks like 2013...?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are missing is that that crime and murder is an American problem.  Our time could be better spent investigating the correlations between black and white criminality instead of pointing fingers. Good black citizens and good white citizens have the same tax supported resources to combat crime in their communities. So what do you.portend with this per capita BS? What are you trying to say? Again i ask, why do you throw these statistics in the face of decent non criminal blacks who can do no more about crime in their community than whites can do abot crime in theirs. Blacks, in fact, have less acess to those resources because of bias, bigotry, and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said 2016-but the article is 2013
Click to expand...

I also asked you a question that you have refused to answer for the 3rd or 4th time:
What are you trying to say? Again i ask, why do you throw these statistics in the face of decent non criminal blacks who can do no more about crime in their community than whites can do abot crime in theirs.


----------



## JQPublic1

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...in 2016 the non Hispanic white murder rate was 1.42 per 100K and the non Hispanic Black rate was 6.49 per 100K. Thats makes the black rate about 4.5 times that of the white rate,  not 7 times.
> 
> Murder is really not that much of a problem for blacks or whites. Murder affects far less than 1/2 of 1% of either the black or. white populations each year.
> 
> I've done more than merely accept the facts...I've shown how you've tried to twist facts to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> 
> 
> wow --I provide links/etc--but you do not
> your source?
> here---FBI --2015
> ...!!:
> Expanded Homicide
> 53% of homocide offenders were black--that's* 4 *times the population of blacks --and I'm going higher using 13% as population of blacks--the rate is HIGHER--53% vs 13%
> NOW--it's *NOT* --4.5 times higher than the white rate!!!!!!!!!!!!! --because the white rate is BELOW the white population rate at 44%
> any way---you are saying with that rate, not 2 times--not 3 times--but 4.5 times the rate of whites--it's NOT a problem???!!!
> really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White males are only 31% of the population
> and black males are only 6.6% of the population. Criminal elements in those two groups are commiting the most violence and homicides. What we need to figure out is what percentage of those two groups are commiting the crime/homicides. Here is one link that helps to clarify and pinpoint responsibility rather than using the inaccurate per capita model..
> Nazis Can't Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis
> "White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking, and yet to white nationalist types, we should draw no conclusions from this at all. White folks can commit mass murder, kidnap, rape, sexually mutilate, or even cannibalize people (like Jeffrey Dahmer, for instance), and represent no one but their solitary selves. Charles Manson is never expected to serve as a stand-in for white folks writ large.
> 
> But every black criminal — whether James Edwards, accused of shooting Australian baseball star, Chris Lane, in Oklahoma last week, or the two black teens who beat the white World War Two veteran to death in Spokane a few days later — is somehow taken as exhibit A in the racist fantasies of America’s neo-Nazi set. White criminals and deviants are just bad individuals. Black ones are indicative of a broader cultural or genetic truth."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a real unbiased source
> look at the title
> *Nazis Can’t Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis*
> ---talk about CRAP!! unprofessional.... hateful.
> a real winner
> and:
> '''White-on-white crime (which term _doesn’t even exist_ in our racial or criminological lexicon), is far more prevalent than its black-on-white (or even black-on-black) equivalent, numerically speaking,''
> he, also , is afraid of the per capita monster--which is the TRUE scientific-mathematical statistic--
> 
> here--as I told others--I'l not use numbers so maybe you will understand:
> a greater percentage of the black population is committing murder/crime than the percentage of the white population---meaning the the black population has the *greater* problem
> 
> ??are you trolling?
> you gave stats as 2016--the article looks like 2013...?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are missing is that that crime and murder is an American problem.  Our time could be better spent investigating the correlations between black and white criminality instead of pointing fingers. Good black citizens and good white citizens have the same tax supported resources to combat crime in their communities. So what do you.portend with this per capita BS? What are you trying to say? Again i ask, why do you throw these statistics in the face of decent non criminal blacks who can do no more about crime in their community than whites can do abot crime in theirs. Blacks, in fact, have less acess to those resources because of bias, bigotry, and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said 2016-but the article is 2013
Click to expand...

So sue me.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have been the most technically advanced and industrially powerful. That gives their actions more weight.
> 
> They are  not more violent, just more capable.
> 
> 
> That you judge  them by their skin color and not their technology and industry, is because you are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they haven't.
Click to expand...



Do you deny that the Industrial Revolution began in England?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> assume all you want
> *I *have proven my points...you have not proved your point--which I guess is whites are more violent
> I'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the daylight. No cops aren't puling blacks over for DWN because they are criminals. And I did use DWN because that's how the cops see us. Any of us.You understand that you are white talking to a black man don't  you? Why you continuously think you can tell me things about blacks shows the major reason why we can't get beyond this impasse as people.
Click to expand...



You are comfortable telling white people about white people.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
Click to expand...


I love the way you just threw the lib media under the bus.

And the best part? None of them would care.


Because they know that you don't mean it. 


YOu just had to say shit to avoid the truth.


They do it too, so it's all good.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Too bad for you good ones...”.
> 
> How fucking shamelessly Archie Bunker racist can you fucking get? It’s like some anachronistic racist cartoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all you have to contribute troll?
Click to expand...



Agreed. That was weak. Calling something racist with out addressing the point? Nothing but troll.


Especially in the context of the Race Card.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Too bad for you good ones...”.
> 
> How fucking shamelessly Archie Bunker racist can you fucking get? It’s like some anachronistic racist cartoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all you have to contribute troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. That was weak. Calling something racist with out addressing the point? Nothing but troll.
> 
> 
> Especially in the context of the Race Card.
Click to expand...


What is the race card Correll? Watch out now because when you answer, you are going to be taught a lesson that you will not be able to handle much like you cannot handle most everything else.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the way you just threw the lib media under the bus.
> 
> And the best part? None of them would care.
> 
> 
> Because they know that you don't mean it.
> 
> 
> YOu just had to say shit to avoid the truth.
> 
> 
> They do it too, so it's all good.
Click to expand...


There is no liberal media.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Too bad for you good ones...”.
> 
> How fucking shamelessly Archie Bunker racist can you fucking get? It’s like some anachronistic racist cartoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all you have to contribute troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. That was weak. Calling something racist with out addressing the point? Nothing but troll.
> 
> 
> Especially in the context of the Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the race card Correll?
Click to expand...



It is absurd that you pretend not to know.


"The phrase is commonly used to allege that someone has deliberately and falsely accused another person of being a racist in order to gain some sort of advantage"


Massively used by lefties like you to advance their political agenda by marginalize people and ideas that they cannot refute honestly.



THis is for you pretending to not know that.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the way you just threw the lib media under the bus.
> 
> And the best part? None of them would care.
> 
> 
> Because they know that you don't mean it.
> 
> 
> YOu just had to say shit to avoid the truth.
> 
> 
> They do it too, so it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no liberal media.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to whether whites are more violent.
> 
> See when I talk it's easy to understand
> 
> I'm saying white Euros have been the most violent and murderous race ever to walk this earth
> 
> That's how I talk. Very clear. Very to the point. You should take notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the daylight. No cops aren't puling blacks over for DWN because they are criminals. And I did use DWN because that's how the cops see us. Any of us.You understand that you are white talking to a black man don't  you? Why you continuously think you can tell me things about blacks shows the major reason why we can't get beyond this impasse as people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are comfortable telling white people about white people.
Click to expand...


I am comfortable with telling whites that what they think of us is wrong. I am comfortable to speak to whites about US history relative to race. You see Correll we have to lean how to live in this system. That means we must learn and adapt to the white mans ways. This is what you call assimilation. You do not have to assimilate into our culture yet you make things up about it even as you have little to no interaction with us. So If you are butthurt because of things said, well too bad.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Too bad for you good ones...”.
> 
> How fucking shamelessly Archie Bunker racist can you fucking get? It’s like some anachronistic racist cartoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all you have to contribute troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. That was weak. Calling something racist with out addressing the point? Nothing but troll.
> 
> 
> Especially in the context of the Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the race card Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is absurd that you pretend not to know.
> 
> 
> "The phrase is commonly used to allege that someone has deliberately and falsely accused another person of being a racist in order to gain some sort of advantage"
> 
> 
> Massively used by lefties like you to advance their political agenda by marginalize people and ideas that they cannot refute honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> THis is for you pretending to not know that.
Click to expand...


No that's not playing the race card. That's how you want to define the race card. Playing the race card as defined by you racists is when you use race to gain an advantage. Such as what whites have done since at least 1776. You play it with your claim of anti white discrimination that you cannot prove.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
Click to expand...

You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
Click to expand...




.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.
Click to expand...

Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend. 
Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> #2.  Here in Metro Detroit we do not have a crime problem.  We do not get together and say we need to deal with the crime here because it's getting bad.  But they are/do say that in Detroit.  So I don't know what world you live in but I hear good people in Detroit all the time say it's crazy there and something has to be done.  You're lying to yourself bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
Click to expand...

Drugs and crime are connected.
The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
Having children out of wedlock.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> 
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
Click to expand...


The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.


----------



## Unkotare

I see no proof on any side as to what is the PRIMARY cause of anything.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> I see no proof on any side as to what is the PRIMARY cause of anything.


What do you think then stupid? If you have no opinion stfu


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> 
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
Click to expand...

Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of violent crimes?
Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
Click to expand...


There are kids born poor that don't end up that way. The more correct thing to say is some poor who have kids stay poor. Not everyone who is poor is poor because they made a mistake Ben Carson.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
Click to expand...


13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are kids born poor that don't end up that way. The more correct thing to say is some poor who have kids stay poor. Not everyone who is poor is poor because they made a mistake Ben Carson.
Click to expand...

As long as we have the Democrats to remind us that white people are the cause of all of their problems, more and more will blame whites instead of trying to work their way up the ladder.


----------



## harmonica

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> 
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
Click to expand...

and or total lack of good parenting
there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare

here's a personel story:
I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
it wasn't hot and the windows were open
I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
meaning of this story:
how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
instead of comforting the child she made the child more uncomfortable!!!


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> 
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
Click to expand...


More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.
Click to expand...

According to DOJ statistics.....yes they are. https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf

*– FACT*: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.​


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are kids born poor that don't end up that way. The more correct thing to say is some poor who have kids stay poor. Not everyone who is poor is poor because they made a mistake Ben Carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have the Democrats to remind us that white people are the cause of all of their problems, more and more will blame whites instead of trying to work their way up the ladder.
Click to expand...

 
The democrats don't remind us of shit. Documented history shows what happened. Whites are to be blamed because whites did things to deny us of opportunities.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
Click to expand...

big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
so the white parenting must be better


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to DOJ statistics.....yes they are. https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> *– FACT*: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.​
Click to expand...


According tp DOJ Statistics they are not.  I will repeat, half the homicides are not half the crimes. This is 2017, try using more recent data, not trends. and cite overall crime when you talk about crime.

So 13  percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of all the crimes. *FACT.*


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
Click to expand...

big difference:
they graduate at lower levels and commit murder/rape/crime at much higher levels
--and you think it's not bad parenting----IT'S WHITEY"S FAULT
jesus christ
higher crime levels--- lower graduation!  ..no not all blacks...but the significantly higher numbers clearly show a problem and *difference* than whites
it's obviously the culture/parenting


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
Click to expand...


Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.



Virtually EVERY "hate crime" is faked.


{Fake hate crimes committed by progressives are by this point so familiar that they are practically a cliché. When a Muslim woman at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette was attacked and had her hijab ripped off, two things happened: One, the Left insisted that this announced the coming wave of pogroms against Muslims in the Age of Trump; two, people who follow this sort of thing began betting how quickly she’d be exposed as a fraud. It did not take long. Incidentally, her name has been kept out of media reports, even though she faces potential charges herself for filing a false report. These hoaxers should be publicly named, as there is no legitimate reason to protect their identities.

Read more at: Fake Hate Crimes}

If you Stalinists purport one of these "crimes," it is absolutely certain that one of you perpetrated it.

The problem you have is that we normals know it.


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:
> they graduate at lower levels and commit murder/rape/crime at much higher levels
> --and you think it's not bad parenting----IT'S WHITEY"S FAULT
> jesus christ
> higher crime levels--- lower graduation!  ..no not all blacks...but the significantly higher numbers clearly show a problem and *difference* than whites
> it's obviously the culture/parenting
Click to expand...


It's the culture all right. The American culture of white racism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NAACP Is not just a black rights group.
Click to expand...



True, it is also a leftist political group dedicated to ending the United States Constitution.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virtually EVERY "hate crime" is faked.
> 
> 
> {Fake hate crimes committed by progressives are by this point so familiar that they are practically a cliché. When a Muslim woman at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette was attacked and had her hijab ripped off, two things happened: One, the Left insisted that this announced the coming wave of pogroms against Muslims in the Age of Trump; two, people who follow this sort of thing began betting how quickly she’d be exposed as a fraud. It did not take long. Incidentally, her name has been kept out of media reports, even though she faces potential charges herself for filing a false report. These hoaxers should be publicly named, as there is no legitimate reason to protect their identities.
> 
> Read more at: Fake Hate Crimes}
> 
> If you Stalinists purport one of these "crimes," it is absolutely certain that one of you perpetrated it.
> 
> The problem you have is that we normals know it.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NAACP Is not just a black rights group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, it is also a leftist political group dedicated to ending the United States Constitution.
Click to expand...


Pure lunacy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.
Click to expand...


So what are the odds that the moron with the Nazi flag at Charlottesville was in fact a leftist plant? 1000 to 1 in favor?

Here is some light reading for you, Comrade.

fakehatecrimes.org


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virtually EVERY "hate crime" is faked.
> 
> 
> {Fake hate crimes committed by progressives are by this point so familiar that they are practically a cliché. When a Muslim woman at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette was attacked and had her hijab ripped off, two things happened: One, the Left insisted that this announced the coming wave of pogroms against Muslims in the Age of Trump; two, people who follow this sort of thing began betting how quickly she’d be exposed as a fraud. It did not take long. Incidentally, her name has been kept out of media reports, even though she faces potential charges herself for filing a false report. These hoaxers should be publicly named, as there is no legitimate reason to protect their identities.
> 
> Read more at: Fake Hate Crimes}
> 
> If you Stalinists purport one of these "crimes," it is absolutely certain that one of you perpetrated it.
> 
> The problem you have is that we normals know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...


A good Communist like you would never lie about such things;

{But the fake hate crimes and other politically charged fictitious horrors did not begin with Trump’s election. In her memoir, Lena Dunham made up a story about being raped by an Oberlin College Republican named Barry; after reporting here at National Review and elsewhere (and a lawsuit threat from an Oberlin graduate), Random House was obliged to emend the book. Two black students were charged with pro-KKK vandalism at the University of Miami. Terroristic threats made against Muslim students at Concordia University turned out to come not from right-wing Muslim haters but from a Lebanese-Canadian man named Hisham Saadi. Anti-Arab graffiti on the home of an Arab family in Ohio was put there by a fellow named Osama (!) Nazzal. 
Read more at: Fake Hate Crimes}


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to DOJ statistics.....yes they are. https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> *– FACT*: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According tp DOJ Statistics they are not.  I will repeat, half the homicides are not half the crimes. This is 2017, try using more recent data, not trends. and cite overall crime when you talk about crime.
> 
> So 13  percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of all the crimes. *FACT.*
Click to expand...

I didn't say all crimes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> racists everywhere..racism everywhere
> there's a story about it almost everyday
> ie:
> U.S. black rights group warns travelers off American Airlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NAACP Is not just a black rights group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, it is also a leftist political group dedicated to ending the United States Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure lunacy.
Click to expand...


Pure fact, as you well know, Comrade.


----------



## harmonica

remember -blacks commit more hate crimes per capita---the evil--monster per capita


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
Click to expand...

then--according to you--blacks must be inherently less intelligent


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:
> they graduate at lower levels and commit murder/rape/crime at much higher levels
> --and you think it's not bad parenting----IT'S WHITEY"S FAULT
> jesus christ
> higher crime levels--- lower graduation!  ..no not all blacks...but the significantly higher numbers clearly show a problem and *difference* than whites
> it's obviously the culture/parenting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the culture all right. The American culture of white racism.
Click to expand...


If that is the culture, then why do you Communists have to make up lies? Virtually every case of "hate crime" (thought crime) is a lie perpetrated by you Stalinists.

-----------------------

2017-04-01 

Charlotte NC 

A black man has been charged with leaving a threatening letter outside a Nepali/Indian store claiming to come from "White America".

Police charge man in connection with arson, hate crime of E. Charlotte business


----------



## Uncensored2008

harmonica said:


> remember -blacks commit more hate crimes per capita---the evil--monster per capita




Remember, blacks or racist Communists commit virtually all hate crimes blamed on white scapegoats.


----------



## mudwhistle

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then--according to you--blacks must be inherently less intelligent
Click to expand...

They can't even figure out how to get an I.D. without the help of the government.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then--according to you--blacks must be inherently less intelligent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't even figure out how to get an I.D. without the help of the government.
Click to expand...


I have never met a black person who didn't have ID - not one.

This line by the Communists that black people are too stupid to get a drivers license is patently racist.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no proof on any side as to what is the PRIMARY cause of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think then ...?...
Click to expand...



I think it’s a more complicated matter than the simplistic nonsense that simpletons need to believe because they are incapable of grasping anything more.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
Click to expand...



It’s not nearly that simple, of course.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
Click to expand...





One of many factors.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

mudwhistle said:


> Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend.
> Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.



Yeah, all that effort for only one was pretty pathetic.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this.  It's so stupid. This one black person does this and now racism by whites is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the way you just threw the lib media under the bus.
> 
> And the best part? None of them would care.
> 
> 
> Because they know that you don't mean it.
> 
> 
> YOu just had to say shit to avoid the truth.
> 
> 
> They do it too, so it's all good.
Click to expand...

There is no "lib" media son.  The media reflects the non partisan agendas of the oligarchs who own the media. That agenda is to divide and conquer. Left wing media and Rw media come from the same owners and they use it well. See how divided this nation is?


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend.
> Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.
Click to expand...


But whites aren't racists at all.


----------



## IM2

MyParentsAreProud said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend.
> Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all that effort for only one was pretty pathetic.
Click to expand...


But whites are not racists oh no way.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> I see no proof on any side as to what is the PRIMARY cause of anything.



Well that because you're a dumb ass who hasn't studied the problem.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are the odds that the moron with the Nazi flag at Charlottesville was in fact a leftist plant? 1000 to 1 in favor?
> 
> Here is some light reading for you, Comrade.
> 
> fakehatecrimes.org
Click to expand...


Lunacy


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to DOJ statistics.....yes they are. https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> *– FACT*: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According tp DOJ Statistics they are not.  I will repeat, half the homicides are not half the crimes. This is 2017, try using more recent data, not trends. and cite overall crime when you talk about crime.
> 
> So 13  percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of all the crimes. *FACT.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say all crimes.
Click to expand...


*Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.*

This is your comment.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no proof on any side as to what is the PRIMARY cause of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that [sic] because you're a dumb ass who hasn't studied the problem.
Click to expand...





Guess again.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend.
> Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites aren't racists at all.
Click to expand...

Everybody already knows that.  People who think that white people are racists have been lied to their entire lives.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:
> they graduate at lower levels and commit murder/rape/crime at much higher levels
> --and you think it's not bad parenting----IT'S WHITEY"S FAULT
> jesus christ
> higher crime levels--- lower graduation!  ..no not all blacks...but the significantly higher numbers clearly show a problem and *difference* than whites
> it's obviously the culture/parenting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the culture all right. The American culture of white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is the culture, then why do you Communists have to make up lies? Virtually every case of "hate crime" (thought crime) is a lie perpetrated by you Stalinists.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> 2017-04-01
> 
> Charlotte NC
> 
> A black man has been charged with leaving a threatening letter outside a Nepali/Indian store claiming to come from "White America".
> 
> Police charge man in connection with arson, hate crime of E. Charlotte business
Click to expand...




Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:
> they graduate at lower levels and commit murder/rape/crime at much higher levels
> --and you think it's not bad parenting----IT'S WHITEY"S FAULT
> jesus christ
> higher crime levels--- lower graduation!  ..no not all blacks...but the significantly higher numbers clearly show a problem and *difference* than whites
> it's obviously the culture/parenting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the culture all right. The American culture of white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is the culture, then why do you Communists have to make up lies? Virtually every case of "hate crime" (thought crime) is a lie perpetrated by you Stalinists.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> 2017-04-01
> 
> Charlotte NC
> 
> A black man has been charged with leaving a threatening letter outside a Nepali/Indian store claiming to come from "White America".
> 
> Police charge man in connection with arson, hate crime of E. Charlotte business
Click to expand...


All hate crimes are not manufactured by blacks. But hey of you lived 150 years ago you'd be trying tot ell me how blacks trying to escape slavery had drapetomania.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

IM2 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend.
> Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all that effort for only one was pretty pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites are not racists oh no way.
Click to expand...

Heather Heyer was white.


----------



## IM2

MyParentsAreProud said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend.
> Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites aren't racists at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody already knows that.  People who think that white people are racists have been lied to their entire lives.
Click to expand...


Nah. not really.


----------



## IM2

MyParentsAreProud said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend.
> Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all that effort for only one was pretty pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites are not racists oh no way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heather Heyer was white.
Click to expand...


And she was ran over by a white racist.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no proof on any side as to what is the PRIMARY cause of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that [sic] because you're a dumb ass who hasn't studied the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again.
Click to expand...


No you haven't studied the problem.  I don't need to guess.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

IM2 said:


> All hate crimes are not manufactured by blacks. But hey of you lived 150 years ago you'd be trying tot ell me how blacks trying to escape slavery had drapetomania.


I don't even know anyone named Tot Ell Me.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

IM2 said:


> And she was ran over by a white racist.


White racism is a myth made up by black racists.


----------



## IM2

MyParentsAreProud said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And she was ran over by a white racist.
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is a myth made up by black racists.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

MyParentsAreProud said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All hate crimes are not manufactured by blacks. But hey of you lived 150 years ago you'd be trying tot ell me how blacks trying to escape slavery had drapetomania.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know anyone named Tot Ell Me.
Click to expand...


I guess when you are stupid you make a supreme court case out of a typo,


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

IM2 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All hate crimes are not manufactured by blacks. But hey of you lived 150 years ago you'd be trying tot ell me how blacks trying to escape slavery had drapetomania.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know anyone named Tot Ell Me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess when you are stupid you make a supreme court case out of a typo,
Click to expand...

Oh, that was a typo?

You should try proofreading, that's what we white people do.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
Click to expand...

parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power

'''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
How to Raise a Smart Baby

'''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
10 Activities to help your baby's brain development

from birth, if the parents don't :
feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
these affect learning ability greatly

if they parent reads to them,
'''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals

'''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
Social and Emotional Development

*Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months

The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost

the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no proof on any side as to what is the PRIMARY cause of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that [sic] because you're a dumb ass who hasn't studied the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't studied the problem.  I don't need to guess.
Click to expand...




Guess again, racist.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you guys admit that the black community is more violent and dangerous than our white communities are then you blame it on white people for cutting your people off from economic opportunity.  I don't disagree with that but you first have to decide, are your communities more dangerous than ours?  I talk to blacks who moved out of Detroit and they will admit that the neighborhood they moved away from is far more dangerous than where they live now.  My one buddy has a sweet classic car.  Keeps it in his driveway out here but in Detroit he had to keep it in storage because it would have gotten stolen.
> 
> And insurance companies charge Detroiters a lot more for car insurance than they do us because the likelihood of your car getting stolen in Detroit are much greater than here in the burbs.  This isn't made up stories.  These are facts.  Can you explain why you guys sometimes argue that you are not more violent/criminal but then other times when you admit you are you say it's because of white oppression.  I'll accept the second excuse but not the flat out denial that your communities are more dangerous.  That's just ridiculous.  You're taking 1 million whites and comparing them to 100,000 blacks and saying because we have more crime we are more dangerous?  Do you completely ignore per capita?
> 
> I live near a city called Novi, MI.  It's a suburb of Detroit.  Metro Detroit.  No comparison that Novi is a much safer place to be than Detroit, Saginaw or Flint.  In fact you can't tell me a white city in Michigan that even comes close to being as dangerous as Detroit, Saginaw and Flint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't admit that our communities are more violent and dangerous than white ones. What we do unlike you whites is admit that there is violence. Detroit is not the only city in America sealybobo and when we talk about overall crime, we are tlaking about America. I lived in Kansas City and saw whites in cars with county tags from rich white suburbs bringing in drugs to the black community that got sold there. I have never heard such double talk from blacks ever and I am a 56 year old black man. I have head whites say what you do all the time. So understand this, if someone wants to steal your buddie sweet classic car, they will steal it by leaving Detroit and going to the burbs to take it because you guys live in the lie that you have no crime in your communities so you do not pride the security needed. Your neighborhoods are easy pickings for inner city criminals. I say this because this is what I have been told.
> 
> In fact one of my best friends was dating a white mother of 2 who lived in Johnson County KS, one of the wealthiest suburbs in America and he saw that there were WHITE kids there getting in son much trouble with the law that he stared a high school rugby team. So let 's not come  here with your double talk. I have been all over this nation either working on issues or attending seminars and conventions pertaining to things black people deal with. Not once do they say their neighborhoods are less safe than white ones. Stop telling that lie. What we do say is we must reduce the crime that happens and the crime that does happen is often because these communities do not get the funding needed when they ask for the resources needed to stop or redice the crime.
> 
> Yes I ignore per capita. Because 100,000 backs or 1 million whites are all not responsible for  all the crime. You can only assess the crime by the types of crimes and those who actually commit the crime and not whole populations of people. If you have 10,000 burglaries and whites commit 8,000 of them you cannot put all 8,000 on the entire white populations. What you can do is say that there were 10,000 burglaries and 8.000 were committed by whites so whites committed the most burglaries.  And that's what's being said here. that per capita bullshit is racist garbage. No different from drapetomania and every other dumb as white attempt to say they are better. Whites commit more crimes. Or more accurately stated, there are more whites committing crimes.
> 
> So how safe are you really in he suburbs? If your house is broken in which results in property being stolen does that make you safer than a community that has less break ins but shootings instead? How about the reality that you might have more drunk and impaired drivers using vehicles in the suburbs who can hit a child or run you over or cause an accident instead of a shooting. Does that make your neighborhood safer?  How about if you have more domestic and violence against family in the suburbs  instead of shootings. Does that make your community more safe?  So is our neighborhood actually safer when you can get assaulted at the suburban mall? What whites like you have done is frame the argument in terms of one crime. Therefore the entire argument by whites here is based a false premise and has no merit.
> 
> In 2014 whites made up 72.3 percent of all arrests in METROPOLITAN counties nationwide. Blacks, 25.4.  In Metropolitan counties throughout this nation whites were arrested 2.84 times. Or 3 times as much as blacks in this nation. They were arrested for 57.6 percent of all murders in METROPOLTIAN areas of the United States. Blacks 39.9.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-55_
> 
> In NON METROPOLITAN counties in this country whites made up 83.7 percent of all arrests. Blacks 13.4 percent. Here is where the white argument of racial proportion dies on its face. Yes, the reason why more whites are arrested in non-metropolitan areas is that they are a majority of the population. Yet the number of arrests in these areas far out pace the overall white population. If we are to go with the racist assumption then the higher the number of whites, then the crime rate should reduce itself. But it doesn’t.  It goes up.
> 
> _ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2014/crime-in-the-u.s.-2014/tables/table-61_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before I keep reading let me address your first comment.  I asked my buddy why his criminal friends don't come out and steal here.  He said they are afraid of DWB.  That unfortunately is why cops pull over black people for DWB.  It's too bad for you good ones but that unfortunately is why they racially profile.  And it's why we worry too many blacks are moving out here.  Soon their criminals in the city won't be afraid to come out here once they don't stick out like a sore thumb and next thing will suddenly start to go missing.
> 
> There is lots of stuff to steal out here but blacks are too afraid they'll get caught out here.  That's why they don't come here.  This is coming straight from the black horses mouth.  My buddy has to go pick them up to bring them out here.  They are too afraid to drive.  Plus they probably don't have registration and insurance and outstanding warrants.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the daylight. No cops aren't puling blacks over for DWN because they are criminals. And I did use DWN because that's how the cops see us. Any of us.You understand that you are white talking to a black man don't  you? Why you continuously think you can tell me things about blacks shows the major reason why we can't get beyond this impasse as people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are comfortable telling white people about white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am comfortable with telling whites that what they think of us is wrong. I am comfortable to speak to whites about US history relative to race. You see Correll we have to lean how to live in this system. That means we must learn and adapt to the white mans ways. This is what you call assimilation. You do not have to assimilate into our culture yet you make things up about it even as you have little to no interaction with us. So If you are butthurt because of things said, well too bad.
Click to expand...




I've corrected you as to what you think of WHITES that is wrong, and you dismiss me, so that's still you being a hypocrite.


"White man ways"? Like WHAT? 


What have we asked of you that is sooooo difficult?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Too bad for you good ones...”.
> 
> How fucking shamelessly Archie Bunker racist can you fucking get? It’s like some anachronistic racist cartoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all you have to contribute troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. That was weak. Calling something racist with out addressing the point? Nothing but troll.
> 
> 
> Especially in the context of the Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the race card Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is absurd that you pretend not to know.
> 
> 
> "The phrase is commonly used to allege that someone has deliberately and falsely accused another person of being a racist in order to gain some sort of advantage"
> 
> 
> Massively used by lefties like you to advance their political agenda by marginalize people and ideas that they cannot refute honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> THis is for you pretending to not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not playing the race card. That's how you want to define the race card. Playing the race card as defined by you racists is when you use race to gain an advantage. Such as what whites have done since at least 1776. You play it with your claim of anti white discrimination that you cannot prove.
Click to expand...




Your denial of the meaning of the term is obviously because you don't like being called on your bullshit.


Consider your comment dismissed.


THe meaning of the term Race Card will remain the same.


And you will continue to be called on it, as you do it, over and over again, race baiter.


----------



## Correll

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not lying to myself. I stated that blacks admit to the fact there is crime. Again, you do realize that you are talking to a black man don't you?
> 
> Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism
> 
> Detroits problems are a direct result of racism. And again, Detroit is not the only city in America and when we talk about crime we are talking about crime totals in America not just murder. SO you nee dot understand something, I grew up in a bac community in a town of 50,000 We had far less crime than the white community. In my whole life there, I saw one shooting and it was because some white dude ran up on blacks talking racial shit in 1970.  Butt here are still several unsolved white murders in this town and there are blacks who were killed in strange circumstances and it is known that the crime was committed by whites. Overall the crime rate in the white community in this town is maybe 5-10 times higher than that of the black community. There are places in this town blacks do not go. Because their lives may end.  So when you talk realize that Detroit is not the only place on earth. I've been there an felt safe. I had a friend who went there to visit his daughter who fell asleep I the hood in a brand new car, woke up in the morning and drove off without harm.
> 
> There are over 700,000 blacks who live in Detroit. Last year there were 305 murders. That's less than 1/10 of one percent of the population. Now that doesn't mean nothing should be done, but what is does mean is whites such as you are overblowing the issue in order to claim supremacy. It is because of this belief than in a small town such as this one blacks are harassed and stopped at 7 times the rate of whites for supposed marijuana checks even though the rate of mj use is exactly the same. So somehow this bullshit belief you carry must be eliminated and therefore that is what I am doing.
> Yu don't.
> 
> 
> 
> black murder at a much, MUCH higher rate than whites--this CAN"T be denied/twisted/turned/etc
> they are arrested at twice the rate of whites for crime
> Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
Click to expand...



This is well know, but politically incorrect to say.


LIberals don't WANT to solve any problems, so they will attack anyone saying this as racist and/or anti-woman.


Conservative politicians let it ride, mostly, because they are afraid of being called racist. 



And the problems caused by it, continue to fester and kill people, mostly black people.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are kids born poor that don't end up that way. The more correct thing to say is some poor who have kids stay poor. Not everyone who is poor is poor because they made a mistake Ben Carson.
Click to expand...



Generally speaking, the single greatest determinant of poverty is single motherhood.


----------



## Correll

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are the odds that the moron with the Nazi flag at Charlottesville was in fact a leftist plant? 1000 to 1 in favor?
> 
> Here is some light reading for you, Comrade.
> 
> fakehatecrimes.org
Click to expand...



There were some real nazis at Charlottesville. A lot more not nazis, but some real ones.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just one black guy.  This is very common among blacks.  White people are not racist and would never commit such crimes, so blacks do it and try to pin it on white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and I know it's not very common. You are a racist. And you are white but you are telling me that whites aren't racist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that it's not very common only because you are trying to cover up the racism blacks have for white people.
> 
> White people don't go around spraypainting "DIE CRACKERS" on buildings to try and make blacks look more racist because we don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...rich whites own the media so they have far more  sophisticated means of disparaging blacks than painting on walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the way you just threw the lib media under the bus.
> 
> And the best part? None of them would care.
> 
> 
> Because they know that you don't mean it.
> 
> 
> YOu just had to say shit to avoid the truth.
> 
> 
> They do it too, so it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "lib" media son.  The media reflects the non partisan agendas of the oligarchs who own the media. That agenda is to divide and conquer. Left wing media and Rw media come from the same owners and they use it well. See how divided this nation is?
Click to expand...




Anyone who has ever watched msm knows that you are lying.


YOU know you are lying. You just won't admit it.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not nearly that simple, of course.
Click to expand...



I understood that he was making a very broad statement.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend.
> Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites aren't racists at all.
Click to expand...



Nothing racist about hating Antifa. THey are marxist thugs, and mostly white, from what I've seen.


Actually almost exclusively white, from what I've seen.


But, you have to cry racist.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it.....they're planning another Charlottesville this weekend.
> Maybe they can use a Semi to drive thru the Antifa assholes this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all that effort for only one was pretty pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites are not racists oh no way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heather Heyer was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she was ran over by a white racist.
Click to expand...



Too bad the cops were told to stand down, huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to read the older articles about EMU's racist graffiti, full of pearl clutching and virtue signalling.
> 
> This "hate crime" will remain on SPLC's list, no retraction. Soon everyone will forget who the perpetrator was and leftists will use this incident as another example of white supremacy on the rise in "trumps' america" so I guess mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt it. Sane people know the difference between this and Charlottesville.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are the odds that the moron with the Nazi flag at Charlottesville was in fact a leftist plant? 1000 to 1 in favor?
> 
> Here is some light reading for you, Comrade.
> 
> fakehatecrimes.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy
Click to expand...



What is Comrade, the thousands of fake hate crimes perpetrated by you Stalinists to further the treason you are engaged in?

It is indeed lunacy, you will not prevail in the civil war you have started.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:
> they graduate at lower levels and commit murder/rape/crime at much higher levels
> --and you think it's not bad parenting----IT'S WHITEY"S FAULT
> jesus christ
> higher crime levels--- lower graduation!  ..no not all blacks...but the significantly higher numbers clearly show a problem and *difference* than whites
> it's obviously the culture/parenting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the culture all right. The American culture of white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is the culture, then why do you Communists have to make up lies? Virtually every case of "hate crime" (thought crime) is a lie perpetrated by you Stalinists.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> 2017-04-01
> 
> Charlotte NC
> 
> A black man has been charged with leaving a threatening letter outside a Nepali/Indian store claiming to come from "White America".
> 
> Police charge man in connection with arson, hate crime of E. Charlotte business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:
> they graduate at lower levels and commit murder/rape/crime at much higher levels
> --and you think it's not bad parenting----IT'S WHITEY"S FAULT
> jesus christ
> higher crime levels--- lower graduation!  ..no not all blacks...but the significantly higher numbers clearly show a problem and *difference* than whites
> it's obviously the culture/parenting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the culture all right. The American culture of white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is the culture, then why do you Communists have to make up lies? Virtually every case of "hate crime" (thought crime) is a lie perpetrated by you Stalinists.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> 2017-04-01
> 
> Charlotte NC
> 
> A black man has been charged with leaving a threatening letter outside a Nepali/Indian store claiming to come from "White America".
> 
> Police charge man in connection with arson, hate crime of E. Charlotte business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All hate crimes are not manufactured by blacks. But hey of you lived 150 years ago you'd be trying tot ell me how blacks trying to escape slavery had drapetomania.
Click to expand...



Virtually all recent ones are, as I have well documented.

You Stalinists are perpetrating fraud in the promotion of your treason.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MyParentsAreProud said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And she was ran over by a white racist.
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is a myth made up by black racists.
Click to expand...


It is a myth created by leftist oligarchs to control black racists.

A myth that is patently stupid, yet swallowed uncritically by people who refuse to take responsibility for their own lives.


----------



## Uncensored2008

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
> 20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power
> 
> '''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
> How to Raise a Smart Baby
> 
> '''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
> 10 Activities to help your baby's brain development
> 
> from birth, if the parents don't :
> feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
> these affect learning ability greatly
> 
> if they parent reads to them,
> '''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
> Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals
> 
> '''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
> Social and Emotional Development
> 
> *Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
> Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months
> 
> The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost
> 
> the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially
Click to expand...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS

A black baby will develop the same intellectual level as a white baby, PROVIDED they are properly nourished, that the parents - YES, there need to be TWO, engage them from the time they are born, reading, talking, singing, playing, from infancy.

There is nothing inferior about blacks from a genetic standpoint, but black culture is fucked up, a disaster. Black Americans have been manipulated by sociopathic Oligarchs of the left to slit their own throats and sacrifice their own children to providing power to the fucking scum democrat/Communists.


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
> 20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power
> 
> '''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
> How to Raise a Smart Baby
> 
> '''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
> 10 Activities to help your baby's brain development
> 
> from birth, if the parents don't :
> feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
> these affect learning ability greatly
> 
> if they parent reads to them,
> '''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
> Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals
> 
> '''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
> Social and Emotional Development
> 
> *Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
> Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months
> 
> The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost
> 
> the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS
> 
> A black baby will develop the same intellectual level as a white baby, PROVIDED they are properly nourished, that the parents - YES, there need to be TWO, engage them from the time they are born, reading, talking, singing, playing, from infancy.
> 
> There is nothing inferior about blacks from a genetic standpoint, but black culture is fucked up, a disaster. Black Americans have been manipulated by sociopathic Oligarchs of the left to slit their own throats and sacrifice their own children to providing power to the fucking scum democrat/Communists.
Click to expand...

Maybe you semi racist Republicans should stop screwing with them then.... Racism is believing another race is inferior and discriminating against them. Your new b*******GOP definition of black racist is ridiculous- not liking people is not racism especially when they are deplorable... Calling Democrats communists and stalinist proves you're brainwashed functional idiot... I just can't imagine where you get it that is real hate propaganda.


----------



## Correll

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
> 20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power
> 
> '''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
> How to Raise a Smart Baby
> 
> '''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
> 10 Activities to help your baby's brain development
> 
> from birth, if the parents don't :
> feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
> these affect learning ability greatly
> 
> if they parent reads to them,
> '''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
> Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals
> 
> '''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
> Social and Emotional Development
> 
> *Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
> Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months
> 
> The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost
> 
> the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS
> 
> A black baby will develop the same intellectual level as a white baby, PROVIDED they are properly nourished, that the parents - YES, there need to be TWO, engage them from the time they are born, reading, talking, singing, playing, from infancy.
> 
> There is nothing inferior about blacks from a genetic standpoint, but black culture is fucked up, a disaster. Black Americans have been manipulated by sociopathic Oligarchs of the left to slit their own throats and sacrifice their own children to providing power to the fucking scum democrat/Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you semi racist Republicans should stop screwing with them then.... Racism is believing another race is inferior and discriminating against them. Your new b*******GOP definition of black racist is ridiculous- not liking people is not racism especially when they are deplorable... Calling Democrats communists and stalinist proves you're brainwashed functional idiot... I just can't imagine where you get it that is real hate propaganda.
Click to expand...



In his post he clearly stated his opinion that black are genetically equal to whites.


And you call him a racist for believing that another race is inferior?


Are you bat shit crazy? I ask you as an INDIVIDUAL, not as a representative of your race., Just to be clear, so you don't think I am saying that your race is inferior.


Not that you lefties really believe the shit you say.


----------



## francoHFW

Correll said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
> 20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power
> 
> '''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
> How to Raise a Smart Baby
> 
> '''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
> 10 Activities to help your baby's brain development
> 
> from birth, if the parents don't :
> feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
> these affect learning ability greatly
> 
> if they parent reads to them,
> '''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
> Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals
> 
> '''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
> Social and Emotional Development
> 
> *Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
> Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months
> 
> The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost
> 
> the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS
> 
> A black baby will develop the same intellectual level as a white baby, PROVIDED they are properly nourished, that the parents - YES, there need to be TWO, engage them from the time they are born, reading, talking, singing, playing, from infancy.
> 
> There is nothing inferior about blacks from a genetic standpoint, but black culture is fucked up, a disaster. Black Americans have been manipulated by sociopathic Oligarchs of the left to slit their own throats and sacrifice their own children to providing power to the fucking scum democrat/Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you semi racist Republicans should stop screwing with them then.... Racism is believing another race is inferior and discriminating against them. Your new b*******GOP definition of black racist is ridiculous- not liking people is not racism especially when they are deplorable... Calling Democrats communists and stalinist proves you're brainwashed functional idiot... I just can't imagine where you get it that is real hate propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In his post he clearly stated his opinion that black are genetically equal to whites.
> 
> 
> And you call him a racist for believing that another race is inferior?
> 
> 
> Are you bat shit crazy? I ask you as an INDIVIDUAL, not as a representative of your race., Just to be clear, so you don't think I am saying that your race is inferior.
> 
> 
> Not that you lefties really believe the shit you say.
Click to expand...

I said semi racist just discriminate against them a little vote Republican like an idiot... Do you know how expensive colleges loans are, just to save the super rich and giant corporations from paying their fair share, which is more duh.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Uncensored2008 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
> 20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power
> 
> '''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
> How to Raise a Smart Baby
> 
> '''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
> 10 Activities to help your baby's brain development
> 
> from birth, if the parents don't :
> feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
> these affect learning ability greatly
> 
> if they parent reads to them,
> '''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
> Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals
> 
> '''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
> Social and Emotional Development
> 
> *Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
> Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months
> 
> The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost
> 
> the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS
> 
> A black baby will develop the same intellectual level as a white baby, PROVIDED they are properly nourished, that the parents - YES, there need to be TWO, engage them from the time they are born, reading, talking, singing, playing, from infancy.
> 
> There is nothing inferior about blacks from a genetic standpoint, but black culture is fucked up, a disaster. Black Americans have been manipulated by sociopathic Oligarchs of the left to slit their own throats and sacrifice their own children to providing power to the fucking scum democrat/Communists.
Click to expand...


Black babies actually sit up, and walk earlier.

But, then again so do most Animals in general.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> [
> Maybe you semi racist Republicans should stop screwing with them then.... Racism is believing another race is inferior and discriminating against them. Your new b*******GOP definition of black racist is ridiculous- not liking people is not racism especially when they are deplorable... Calling Democrats communists and stalinist proves you're brainwashed functional idiot... I just can't imagine where you get it that is real hate propaganda.



DERP.

First off, the democrats are a Stalinist party, that is fact. You know it, I know it, the average person in Iowa knows it. You and your party are engaged in a civil war to put an end to civil rights, particularly the bill of rights, followed by the Constitution.  Simple fact.

Now, the ones who think black people are inferior are those who demand that black people are too stupid or lazy to be able to get ID, or cannot earn SAT scores sufficient for college and hence must be given preference with lower scores. The racists are you Stalinists, always have been. You know it as well as I.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
> 20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power
> 
> '''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
> How to Raise a Smart Baby
> 
> '''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
> 10 Activities to help your baby's brain development
> 
> from birth, if the parents don't :
> feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
> these affect learning ability greatly
> 
> if they parent reads to them,
> '''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
> Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals
> 
> '''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
> Social and Emotional Development
> 
> *Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
> Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months
> 
> The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost
> 
> the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS
> 
> A black baby will develop the same intellectual level as a white baby, PROVIDED they are properly nourished, that the parents - YES, there need to be TWO, engage them from the time they are born, reading, talking, singing, playing, from infancy.
> 
> There is nothing inferior about blacks from a genetic standpoint, but black culture is fucked up, a disaster. Black Americans have been manipulated by sociopathic Oligarchs of the left to slit their own throats and sacrifice their own children to providing power to the fucking scum democrat/Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you semi racist Republicans should stop screwing with them then.... Racism is believing another race is inferior and discriminating against them. Your new b*******GOP definition of black racist is ridiculous- not liking people is not racism especially when they are deplorable... Calling Democrats communists and stalinist proves you're brainwashed functional idiot... I just can't imagine where you get it that is real hate propaganda.
Click to expand...

the ''racists'' word again
I'll have to start a new thread to address that


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> I said semi racist just discriminate against them a little vote Republican like an idiot... Do you know how expensive colleges loans are, just to save the super rich and giant corporations from paying their fair share, which is more duh.



What do college loans have to do with your blatant racism, franco hater dupe bot?


----------



## Uncensored2008

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
> 20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power
> 
> '''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
> How to Raise a Smart Baby
> 
> '''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
> 10 Activities to help your baby's brain development
> 
> from birth, if the parents don't :
> feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
> these affect learning ability greatly
> 
> if they parent reads to them,
> '''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
> Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals
> 
> '''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
> Social and Emotional Development
> 
> *Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
> Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months
> 
> The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost
> 
> the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS
> 
> A black baby will develop the same intellectual level as a white baby, PROVIDED they are properly nourished, that the parents - YES, there need to be TWO, engage them from the time they are born, reading, talking, singing, playing, from infancy.
> 
> There is nothing inferior about blacks from a genetic standpoint, but black culture is fucked up, a disaster. Black Americans have been manipulated by sociopathic Oligarchs of the left to slit their own throats and sacrifice their own children to providing power to the fucking scum democrat/Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black babies actually sit up, and walk earlier.
> 
> But, then again so do most Animals in general.
Click to expand...


I've  seen no peer reviewed studies making such a claim.

Do you have one you would like to cite?


----------



## francoHFW

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
> 20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power
> 
> '''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
> How to Raise a Smart Baby
> 
> '''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
> 10 Activities to help your baby's brain development
> 
> from birth, if the parents don't :
> feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
> these affect learning ability greatly
> 
> if they parent reads to them,
> '''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
> Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals
> 
> '''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
> Social and Emotional Development
> 
> *Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
> Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months
> 
> The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost
> 
> the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS
> 
> A black baby will develop the same intellectual level as a white baby, PROVIDED they are properly nourished, that the parents - YES, there need to be TWO, engage them from the time they are born, reading, talking, singing, playing, from infancy.
> 
> There is nothing inferior about blacks from a genetic standpoint, but black culture is fucked up, a disaster. Black Americans have been manipulated by sociopathic Oligarchs of the left to slit their own throats and sacrifice their own children to providing power to the fucking scum democrat/Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black babies actually sit up, and walk earlier.
> 
> But, then again so do most Animals in general.
Click to expand...

 Link to black babies walking earlier? Blacks are discriminated against in the United States proven many times...same for the middle class working class and the poor in this new b******* GOP Reagan this mess. See signature. Great job greedy assholes and silly dupes!


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Maybe you semi racist Republicans should stop screwing with them then.... Racism is believing another race is inferior and discriminating against them. Your new b*******GOP definition of black racist is ridiculous- not liking people is not racism especially when they are deplorable... Calling Democrats communists and stalinist proves you're brainwashed functional idiot... I just can't imagine where you get it that is real hate propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP.
> 
> First off, the democrats are a Stalinist party, that is fact. You know it, I know it, the average person in Iowa knows it. You and your party are engaged in a civil war to put an end to civil rights, particularly the bill of rights, followed by the Constitution.  Simple fact.
> 
> Now, the ones who think black people are inferior are those who demand that black people are too stupid or lazy to be able to get ID, or cannot earn SAT scores sufficient for college and hence must be given preference with lower scores. The racists are you Stalinists, always have been. You know it as well as I.
Click to expand...

Now that seriously did not make any sense... By the way still in this believe in a vicious totalitarian communist state, and Democrats show no evidence of that. The racists are almost all in the Republican Party as well as all the brainwashed functional morons voting against their own interests... Well at least you're in the white party congratulations!


----------



## Correll

It is time.










Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Maybe you semi racist Republicans should stop screwing with them then.... Racism is believing another race is inferior and discriminating against them. Your new b*******GOP definition of black racist is ridiculous- not liking people is not racism especially when they are deplorable... Calling Democrats communists and stalinist proves you're brainwashed functional idiot... I just can't imagine where you get it that is real hate propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP.
> 
> First off, the democrats are a Stalinist party, that is fact. You know it, I know it, the average person in Iowa knows it. You and your party are engaged in a civil war to put an end to civil rights, particularly the bill of rights, followed by the Constitution.  Simple fact.
> 
> Now, the ones who think black people are inferior are those who demand that black people are too stupid or lazy to be able to get ID, or cannot earn SAT scores sufficient for college and hence must be given preference with lower scores. The racists are you Stalinists, always have been. You know it as well as I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that seriously did not make any sense... By the way still in this believe in a vicious totalitarian communist state, and Democrats show no evidence of that. The racists are almost all in the Republican Party as well as all the brainwashed functional morons voting against their own interests... Well at least you're in the white party congratulations!
Click to expand...


It made no sense to you simply because you truly are stupid.


----------



## francoHFW

Correll said:


> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.


Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...


----------



## Correll

francoHFW said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
Click to expand...



It's hard to sort out any real injustice from all the bullshit, but I do try.


You could help by easing of on all the bullshit claims.


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Maybe you semi racist Republicans should stop screwing with them then.... Racism is believing another race is inferior and discriminating against them. Your new b*******GOP definition of black racist is ridiculous- not liking people is not racism especially when they are deplorable... Calling Democrats communists and stalinist proves you're brainwashed functional idiot... I just can't imagine where you get it that is real hate propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP.
> 
> First off, the democrats are a Stalinist party, that is fact. You know it, I know it, the average person in Iowa knows it. You and your party are engaged in a civil war to put an end to civil rights, particularly the bill of rights, followed by the Constitution.  Simple fact.
> 
> Now, the ones who think black people are inferior are those who demand that black people are too stupid or lazy to be able to get ID, or cannot earn SAT scores sufficient for college and hence must be given preference with lower scores. The racists are you Stalinists, always have been. You know it as well as I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that seriously did not make any sense... By the way still in this believe in a vicious totalitarian communist state, and Democrats show no evidence of that. The racists are almost all in the Republican Party as well as all the brainwashed functional morons voting against their own interests... Well at least you're in the white party congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It made no sense to you simply because you truly are stupid.
Click to expand...

You've got me beat if you think Democrats are stalinist super dupe... You're also a hater if you think I'm stupid... You Dupes aren't stupid simply ignorant and brainwashed by a huge and very well done propaganda machine of b******* character assassination and Hate. You got your own fake Planet
... All you're brainwashed hates of democratic leaders doesn't translate in any way in the real world. And no it's not a conspiracy.


----------



## francoHFW

Correll said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to sort out any real injustice from all the bullshit, but I do try.
> 
> 
> You could help by easing of on all the bullshit claims.
Click to expand...

Such as? The average black male with some college has the same chance of getting employment as a white with some prison...


----------



## Correll

francoHFW said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to sort out any real injustice from all the bullshit, but I do try.
> 
> 
> You could help by easing of on all the bullshit claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such as? The average black male with some college has the same chance of getting employment as a white with some prison...
Click to expand...



You might want to try another one. THis site has some blacks with degrees who are brain damaged morons.


----------



## francoHFW

Correll said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to sort out any real injustice from all the bullshit, but I do try.
> 
> 
> You could help by easing of on all the bullshit claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such as? The average black male with some college has the same chance of getting employment as a white with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to try another one. THis site has some blacks with degrees who are brain damaged morons.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter... Sciences prove that all Races Are the same. If you don't believe it you are racist. Got it?


----------



## Correll

francoHFW said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to sort out any real injustice from all the bullshit, but I do try.
> 
> 
> You could help by easing of on all the bullshit claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such as? The average black male with some college has the same chance of getting employment as a white with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to try another one. THis site has some blacks with degrees who are brain damaged morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter... Sciences prove that all Races Are the same. If you don't believe it you are racist. Got it?
Click to expand...




It is irrational to claim that the behavior of blacks with degrees is irrelevant to blacks with college getting or not getting jobs.



Science has NOT proven that all races are the same. That is crazy talk. CRAZY.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
Click to expand...

what injustice?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But their poverty rate is five times the size so actually they're quite civilized... Under the circumstances. Dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
Click to expand...

We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.

PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to DOJ statistics.....yes they are. https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> *– FACT*: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.​
Click to expand...

And something like 95% of blacks are murdered by blacks and something like 87% of whites are killed by whites. That's 8% not cool. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are kids born poor that don't end up that way. The more correct thing to say is some poor who have kids stay poor. Not everyone who is poor is poor because they made a mistake Ben Carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have the Democrats to remind us that white people are the cause of all of their problems, more and more will blame whites instead of trying to work their way up the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrats don't remind us of shit. Documented history shows what happened. Whites are to be blamed because whites did things to deny us of opportunities.
Click to expand...

Be blamed for what? Are you admitting there's a problem? That's the first step towards healing


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to DOJ statistics.....yes they are. https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> *– FACT*: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According tp DOJ Statistics they are not.  I will repeat, half the homicides are not half the crimes. This is 2017, try using more recent data, not trends. and cite overall crime when you talk about crime.
> 
> So 13  percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of all the crimes. *FACT.*
Click to expand...

In blacks defense I read it's hard to compare the results of poor black and poor white communities because even the poor white communities have it better than the poor black communities. 

For example up north Michigan has people who have kids who make minimum wage or they don't work at all but they live with their parents or friends in a trailer park. Small towns don't have big city problems so it's not fair comparison


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:blacks graduate at much lower levels---
> so the white parenting must be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
Click to expand...

My brother and I were first in our family to go to college. We had good parents. My dad didn't graduate highschool


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big difference:
> they graduate at lower levels and commit murder/rape/crime at much higher levels
> --and you think it's not bad parenting----IT'S WHITEY"S FAULT
> jesus christ
> higher crime levels--- lower graduation!  ..no not all blacks...but the significantly higher numbers clearly show a problem and *difference* than whites
> it's obviously the culture/parenting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the culture all right. The American culture of white racism.
Click to expand...

They want Alphonso Rivera not Michael strahan


----------



## MaryL

Zander said:


> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​


Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.


----------



## MaryL

Zander said:


> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​


Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make up facts  when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> ...Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. ...
Click to expand...




Like neighbors who play loud music, or strangers holding a private conversation in a language you don’t understand? Things like that?


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
Click to expand...


Delusional.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all you have to contribute troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. That was weak. Calling something racist with out addressing the point? Nothing but troll.
> 
> 
> Especially in the context of the Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the race card Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is absurd that you pretend not to know.
> 
> 
> "The phrase is commonly used to allege that someone has deliberately and falsely accused another person of being a racist in order to gain some sort of advantage"
> 
> 
> Massively used by lefties like you to advance their political agenda by marginalize people and ideas that they cannot refute honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> THis is for you pretending to not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not playing the race card. That's how you want to define the race card. Playing the race card as defined by you racists is when you use race to gain an advantage. Such as what whites have done since at least 1776. You play it with your claim of anti white discrimination that you cannot prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your denial of the meaning of the term is obviously because you don't like being called on your bullshit.
> 
> 
> Consider your comment dismissed.
> 
> 
> THe meaning of the term Race Card will remain the same.
> 
> 
> And you will continue to be called on it, as you do it, over and over again, race baiter.
Click to expand...

I see lots of black guys welcomed into white families. Black society doesn't welcome an ivory brother admit it.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to DOJ statistics.....yes they are. https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> *– FACT*: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And something like 95% of blacks are murdered by blacks and something like 87% of whites are killed by whites. That's 8% not cool. Lol
Click to expand...


Actually it's not 5 percent and since you are white and 6 times more likely to be killed by another white person, then you would think whites would be concerned about this. But you'd rather die than actually think you might just have a problem too.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. That was weak. Calling something racist with out addressing the point? Nothing but troll.
> 
> 
> Especially in the context of the Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the race card Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is absurd that you pretend not to know.
> 
> 
> "The phrase is commonly used to allege that someone has deliberately and falsely accused another person of being a racist in order to gain some sort of advantage"
> 
> 
> Massively used by lefties like you to advance their political agenda by marginalize people and ideas that they cannot refute honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> THis is for you pretending to not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not playing the race card. That's how you want to define the race card. Playing the race card as defined by you racists is when you use race to gain an advantage. Such as what whites have done since at least 1776. You play it with your claim of anti white discrimination that you cannot prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your denial of the meaning of the term is obviously because you don't like being called on your bullshit.
> 
> 
> Consider your comment dismissed.
> 
> 
> THe meaning of the term Race Card will remain the same.
> 
> 
> And you will continue to be called on it, as you do it, over and over again, race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see lots of black guys welcomed into white families. Black society doesn't welcome an ivory brother admit it.
Click to expand...


And that's a lie too.


----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graduation rates are no indicator of parenting.
> 
> 
> 
> parents are very, very important for how the child will do in school!!!!!!!!!
> 20 Ways to Boost Your Baby's Brain Power
> 
> '''the first five years of life that much of the essential wiring linked to learning is laid down.'''
> How to Raise a Smart Baby
> 
> '''Even though Bella is so young, a powerful brain development is occurring as a direct result of this close contact with her mom'''
> 10 Activities to help your baby's brain development
> 
> from birth, if the parents don't :
> feed them right, keep them warm, love them, get them to bed at a decent hour, etc the child's brain want develop as well
> these affect learning ability greatly
> 
> if they parent reads to them,
> '''But the ability to read and write does not develop naturally, without careful planning and instruction. Children need regular and active interactions with print. Specific abilities required for reading and writing come from immediate experiences with oral and written language. Experiences in these early years begin to define the assumptions and expectations about becoming literate and give children the motivation to work toward learning to read and write. From these experiences children learn that reading and writing are valuable tools that will help them do many things in life'''
> Learning to Read and Write: What Research Reveals
> 
> '''Another major benefit in having this knowledge is promoting parent communication with their infant in order to stimulate the growth of connections in the infant's brain between storage cells that actually increase the infant's brain capacity.'''
> Social and Emotional Development
> 
> *Individual attention, close supervision, and responsive caregiving are critical to future development*
> Better Brains for Babies  |  Learning and Development: 0 - 12 Months
> 
> The Incredible Benefits Of Simply Holding Your Baby Close | HuffPost
> 
> the parents are also critical to how well the child will do socially
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS
> 
> A black baby will develop the same intellectual level as a white baby, PROVIDED they are properly nourished, that the parents - YES, there need to be TWO, engage them from the time they are born, reading, talking, singing, playing, from infancy.
> 
> There is nothing inferior about blacks from a genetic standpoint, but black culture is fucked up, a disaster. Black Americans have been manipulated by sociopathic Oligarchs of the left to slit their own throats and sacrifice their own children to providing power to the fucking scum democrat/Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you semi racist Republicans should stop screwing with them then.... Racism is believing another race is inferior and discriminating against them. Your new b*******GOP definition of black racist is ridiculous- not liking people is not racism especially when they are deplorable... Calling Democrats communists and stalinist proves you're brainwashed functional idiot... I just can't imagine where you get it that is real hate propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In his post he clearly stated his opinion that black are genetically equal to whites.
> 
> 
> And you call him a racist for believing that another race is inferior?
> 
> 
> Are you bat shit crazy? I ask you as an INDIVIDUAL, not as a representative of your race., Just to be clear, so you don't think I am saying that your race is inferior.
> 
> 
> Not that you lefties really believe the shit you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said semi racist just discriminate against them a little vote Republican like an idiot... Do you know how expensive colleges loans are, just to save the super rich and giant corporations from paying their fair share, which is more duh.
Click to expand...

They win them over with god gays guns and racism. Social not fiscal conservatives. But once they get them with one wedge issue they suddenly support trickle down


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to DOJ statistics.....yes they are. https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> *– FACT*: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According tp DOJ Statistics they are not.  I will repeat, half the homicides are not half the crimes. This is 2017, try using more recent data, not trends. and cite overall crime when you talk about crime.
> 
> So 13  percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of all the crimes. *FACT.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In blacks defense I read it's hard to compare the results of poor black and poor white communities because even the poor white communities have it better than the poor black communities.
> 
> For example up north Michigan has people who have kids who make minimum wage or they don't work at all but they live with their parents or friends in a trailer park. Small towns don't have big city problems so it's not fair comparison
Click to expand...


No you just can't admit that white communities are just as fucked up.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is none of that because blacks live at a 24 percent poverty level meaning that 76 percent of all blacks are not poor. But still the rate of poverty is 3 times higher than that of whites and having babies out of wedlock is not the reason. What whites tend to do is exaggerate he problems in black communities and minimize those in their own. So I am going to return to the section I was in because these conversations are always the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are kids born poor that don't end up that way. The more correct thing to say is some poor who have kids stay poor. Not everyone who is poor is poor because they made a mistake Ben Carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have the Democrats to remind us that white people are the cause of all of their problems, more and more will blame whites instead of trying to work their way up the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrats don't remind us of shit. Documented history shows what happened. Whites are to be blamed because whites did things to deny us of opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be blamed for what? Are you admitting there's a problem? That's the first step towards healing
Click to expand...


I think that I showed you what happened in Detroit and that happened in a lot of cities. White racist policy caused damage that has yet to be fixed. Infact white racist policy today still creates damage.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
Click to expand...

Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.


And you guys won the election. It's over. No more guilt, affirmative action, special treatment, quotas. All men are created equal.

I know the privileged. They're sick of feeling guilty about the opportunities they afford themselves. And they feel they pay too many taxes to feed the poor and what government is doing isn't solving the problem.

And again, you won. We're going to try things your way for a bit


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are kids born poor that don't end up that way. The more correct thing to say is some poor who have kids stay poor. Not everyone who is poor is poor because they made a mistake Ben Carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we have the Democrats to remind us that white people are the cause of all of their problems, more and more will blame whites instead of trying to work their way up the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The democrats don't remind us of shit. Documented history shows what happened. Whites are to be blamed because whites did things to deny us of opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be blamed for what? Are you admitting there's a problem? That's the first step towards healing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that I showed you what happened in Detroit and that happened in a lot of cities. White racist policy caused damage that has yet to be fixed. Infact white racist policy today still creates damage.
Click to expand...

If I were a black living in a bad city I'd get out


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
Click to expand...

You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it


----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to sort out any real injustice from all the bullshit, but I do try.
> 
> 
> You could help by easing of on all the bullshit claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such as? The average black male with some college has the same chance of getting employment as a white with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to try another one. THis site has some blacks with degrees who are brain damaged morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter... Sciences prove that all Races Are the same. If you don't believe it you are racist. Got it?
Click to expand...

I don't know if that's entirely true. There are clearly visibly differences so I'm sure DNA and genetic differences exist


----------



## MaryL

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
Click to expand...

Actually I do get the point. Yeah, the looming and much more pressing issue of black on black violence (which is what makes cops so paranoid) is the real issue. Take a knee  against police,  like that's going to solve the violence in poor black communities. THAT is delusional.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
Click to expand...


And whites have crime in their communities but refuse to admit their communities are not safe. That's why white neighborhoods have neighborhood watch too.

5 years ago had I told you there is a real serious drug problem in the white community that's worse than in black ones you'd be talking about what you saw on PBS where some blacks were talking about drugs trying to argue how backs have a bigger drug problem. And now we have this opioid emergency hat blacks never got when crack was running like opioids and whites are dying. So you'd better start listening. You can't tell me shit about the American black community based on only what you see in Detroit. How about the black community on Omaha? Des Moines? Minneapolis? Denver? Pittsburgh? OKC? Louisville? Dayton? Nashville? Lexington? Memphis? Savannah? Portland? Seattle? Vancouver Washington?  Or in other places than the standard white talking points eh buddy? I've seen many of these communities so when you have come talk to me. Because you want to lecture me about how we should do things from the white perspective. That shows what kind of dumb fuck you actually are given the reality of how whites did things to get where they are.


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I do get the point. Yeah, the looming and much more pressing issue of black on black violence (which is what makes cops so paranoid) is the real issue. Take a knee  against police,  like that's going to solve the violence in poor black communities. THAT is delusional.
Click to expand...

They won't talk about that. That's fear of a black man and that's racist. The problem with this it allows blacks to be criminals and cops are afraid to target young black men even though den is what's keeping crime inside Detroit and out of the burbs.

Sad but true. The government doesn't care about murder in Detroit like it does in metro detroit


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I do get the point. Yeah, the looming and much more pressing issue of black on black violence (which is what makes cops so paranoid) is the real issue. Take a knee  against police,  like that's going to solve the violence in poor black communities. THAT is delusional.
Click to expand...


Delusional. The history of white violence is what the police should be more concerned about. But  I chose to enter a forum  full of dumb ass racist whir=tes and so this is the garbage I read.


----------



## MaryL

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
Click to expand...

I also see how abusive and hateful black males can be, which isn't my fault for noticing. PLEASE, it's not my fault being a victim of black males and noticing just how evil they can be. Sorry. Racism  goes out the door here. And hiding their abysmal actions by crying "racism'  just isn't working anymore. Racism shmasim.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I do get the point. Yeah, the looming and much more pressing issue of black on black violence (which is what makes cops so paranoid) is the real issue. Take a knee  against police,  like that's going to solve the violence in poor black communities. THAT is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't talk about that. That's fear of a black man and that's racist. The problem with this it allows blacks to be criminals and cops are afraid to target young black men even though den is what's keeping crime inside Detroit and out of the burbs.
> 
> Sad but true. The government doesn't care about murder in Detroit like it does in metro detroit
Click to expand...


The only problem with what you say is that whites are the ones committing the crimes while not being targeted. You guys are so fucked up on the head that you cannot see how this belief based n a false notion is a cause of the problem.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see how abusive and hateful black males can be, which isn't my fault for noticing. PLEASE, it's not my fault being a victim of black males and noticing just how evil they can be. Sorry. Racism  goes out the door here. And hiding their abysmal actions by crying "racism'  just isn't working anymore. Racism shasim.
Click to expand...


 Insanity.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I do get the point. Yeah, the looming and much more pressing issue of black on black violence (which is what makes cops so paranoid) is the real issue. Take a knee  against police,  like that's going to solve the violence in poor black communities. THAT is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't talk about that. That's fear of a black man and that's racist. The problem with this it allows blacks to be criminals and cops are afraid to target young black men even though den is what's keeping crime inside Detroit and out of the burbs.
> 
> Sad but true. The government doesn't care about murder in Detroit like it does in metro detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem with what you say is that whites are the ones committing the crimes while not being targeted. You guys are so fucked up on the head that you cannot see how this belief based n a false notion is a cause of the problem.
Click to expand...

"You guys are so fucked up". Poor blacks create a hell on earth, like they haven't free will, (look at Somalia) and they want to blame white cops for their abysmal life choices and behavior?  Remind me, how does this work?  Athletes escape their environment, move on to greener pastures, but they want to point out there are a few bad cops. Connect  the dots for me. Shouldn't they  be pointing out all the needless violence in poor black communities instead?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I do get the point. Yeah, the looming and much more pressing issue of black on black violence (which is what makes cops so paranoid) is the real issue. Take a knee  against police,  like that's going to solve the violence in poor black communities. THAT is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't talk about that. That's fear of a black man and that's racist. The problem with this it allows blacks to be criminals and cops are afraid to target young black men even though den is what's keeping crime inside Detroit and out of the burbs.
> 
> Sad but true. The government doesn't care about murder in Detroit like it does in metro detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem with what you say is that whites are the ones committing the crimes while not being targeted. You guys are so fucked up on the head that you cannot see how this belief based n a false notion is a cause of the problem.
Click to expand...

It's our world you (they) got to figure out how to adapt.


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I do get the point. Yeah, the looming and much more pressing issue of black on black violence (which is what makes cops so paranoid) is the real issue. Take a knee  against police,  like that's going to solve the violence in poor black communities. THAT is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't talk about that. That's fear of a black man and that's racist. The problem with this it allows blacks to be criminals and cops are afraid to target young black men even though den is what's keeping crime inside Detroit and out of the burbs.
> 
> Sad but true. The government doesn't care about murder in Detroit like it does in metro detroit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem with what you say is that whites are the ones committing the crimes while not being targeted. You guys are so fucked up on the head that you cannot see how this belief based n a false notion is a cause of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You guys are so fucked up". Poor blacks create a hell on earth, like they haven't free will, (look at Somalia) and they want to blame white cops for their abysmal life choices and behavior?  Remind me, how does this work?  Athletes escape their environment, move on to greener pastures, but they want to point out there are a few bad cops. Connect  the dots for me. Shouldn't they  be pointing out all the needless violence in poor black communities instead?
Click to expand...

What's that movie with Cuba gooding ice cube and Lawrence fishburn? Was that movie fiction? I thought that was a movie based on the reality of black communities. My bad


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I do get the point. Yeah, the looming and much more pressing issue of black on black violence (which is what makes cops so paranoid) is the real issue. Take a knee  against police,  like that's going to solve the violence in poor black communities. THAT is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional. The history of white violence is what the police should be more concerned about. But  I chose to enter a forum  full of dumb ass racist whir=tes and so this is the garbage I read.
Click to expand...

John singleton. What do you think of his portrayal of the black community in boys in the hood? I'm serious. Is he hated in the black community for misrepresenting the black community?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see how abusive and hateful black males can be, which isn't my fault for noticing. PLEASE, it's not my fault being a victim of black males and noticing just how evil they can be. Sorry. Racism  goes out the door here. And hiding their abysmal actions by crying "racism'  just isn't working anymore. Racism shasim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insanity.
Click to expand...

John singleton was nominated for an academy award for his film on inner city violence. Don't pretend that violence doesn't exist. Stop it.

 If you want to see a movie on white violence rent seven with brad Pitt and Morgan freeman


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what injustice?
Click to expand...

Google racism towards blacks in the USA, you goddamn brainwash functional idiot. All you hear on Fox and Rush is how they've got it so great... Ridiculous. Enjoy hell, God will not be amused...


----------



## francoHFW

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say poor people are inherently criminal, or that black people are inherently poor? Shame on you either way, generalizing lefty hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
Click to expand...

Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.


----------



## MaryL

I have seen how black boys work, not much better than  white good ol boys. Sexist swine, like that repulsive prick, Weinstein, and one day all their violent hateful shit will out, too, and playing the race card  won't save them.It will only make them look that much worse.


----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
Click to expand...

The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.


----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid. Poverty and crime are connected
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
Click to expand...

Why can't they do anything about


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> I have seen how black boys work, not much better than  white good ol boys. Sexist swine, like that repulsive prick, Weinstein, and one day all their violent hateful shit will out, too, and playing the race card  won't save them.It will only make them look that much worse.


Funny women are attracted to powerful men but then you're telling them not to use their power? Would Melanie be First Lady if trump didn't harvey her?

At least bill Cosby had the decency to knock em out first, lol


----------



## francoHFW

sealybobo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs and crime are connected.
> The primary cause of poverty in the black community is something they have complete control over.
> Having children out of wedlock.
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
Click to expand...

They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.
Click to expand...

A black with some college has the same chance of getting a job as a white with some prison. Is that fair? You know God is not going to be amused by your willfull ignorance... You're conservative jackasses think blacks have it ingreat because of a little affirmative action... Enjoy hell. It is also the GOP Pander to the rich, screw the rest policy of the last 35 years it's killing all of us and the country. You are so functionally idiotic,


----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and or total lack of good parenting
> there are always some bad apples falling from the tree--but that is rare
> 
> here's a personel story:
> I was riding my bike home and some kids were in a school bus crying/yelling..I turned around and asked the kids what's up
> their driver was ''lost'' and for the safety of the kids they were locked in the bus until a new bus driver could arrive
> it wasn't hot and the windows were open
> I immediately started talking to the kids about kid stuff to calm them
> some black mom went to the door and started SCREAMING--F%$K  loud and many times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  totally out of control......going crazy right in front of her kid and the others--causing them to be uncomfortable
> meaning of this story:
> how do you think her kid will grow up??  yes--very poor social/etc skills...the mother is teaching her kid lose control/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.
Click to expand...

Because if they didn't racially profile the criminal element in Detroit would come to the burbs.


----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black with some college has the same chance of getting a job as a white with some prison. Is that fair? You know God is not going to be amused by your willfull ignorance... You're conservative jackasses think blacks have it ingreat because of a little affirmative action... Enjoy hell. It is also the GOP Pander to the rich, screw the rest policy of the last 35 years it's killing all of us and the country. You are so functionally idiotic,
Click to expand...

That can't be true. Is it hard for black college grads? Do you have a link?


----------



## francoHFW

sealybobo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because if they didn't racially profile the criminal element in Detroit would come to the burbs.
Click to expand...

All part of the gigantic discrimination against blacks that makes life close to impossible for them. Great job GOP and silly Dupes. Enjoy hell. It's the test laugh out loud.


----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black with some college has the same chance of getting a job as a white with some prison. Is that fair? You know God is not going to be amused by your willfull ignorance... You're conservative jackasses think blacks have it ingreat because of a little affirmative action... Enjoy hell. It is also the GOP Pander to the rich, screw the rest policy of the last 35 years it's killing all of us and the country. You are so functionally idiotic,
Click to expand...

Then why didn't the poor show up for Hillary? Make that 35 39 and maybe even 43 if the economy is booming and jobs are available. It's up to the citizens to figure out what skills are needed and get the training to get a job.

And ultimately every person with a child is responsible for raising a good citizen. No excuses. You live in America for god sakes. If things are hard for blacks who are trying that's different but I'd have to see evidence of that


----------



## francoHFW

sealybobo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> 
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black with some college has the same chance of getting a job as a white with some prison. Is that fair? You know God is not going to be amused by your willfull ignorance... You're conservative jackasses think blacks have it ingreat because of a little affirmative action... Enjoy hell. It is also the GOP Pander to the rich, screw the rest policy of the last 35 years it's killing all of us and the country. You are so functionally idiotic,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be true. Is it hard for black college grads? Do you have a link?
Click to expand...

There are million links of similar statistics Google something black race racism against blacks my smart phone doesn't cooperate with links.
I'll try some more...


----------



## francoHFW

sealybobo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> 
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black with some college has the same chance of getting a job as a white with some prison. Is that fair? You know God is not going to be amused by your willfull ignorance... You're conservative jackasses think blacks have it ingreat because of a little affirmative action... Enjoy hell. It is also the GOP Pander to the rich, screw the rest policy of the last 35 years it's killing all of us and the country. You are so functionally idiotic,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why didn't the poor show up for Hillary? Make that 35 39 and maybe even 43 if the economy is booming and jobs are available. It's up to the citizens to figure out what skills are needed and get the training to get a job.
> 
> And ultimately every person with a child is responsible for raising a good citizen. No excuses. You live in America for god sakes. If things are hard for blacks who are trying that's different but I'd have to see evidence of that
Click to expand...

Because they believe all the character assassination against her, despite there being no evidence or any thing close to courtroom action against her. Just like you, duped.


----------



## MaryL

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how black boys work, not much better than  white good ol boys. Sexist swine, like that repulsive prick, Weinstein, and one day all their violent hateful shit will out, too, and playing the race card  won't save them.It will only make them look that much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny women are attracted to powerful men but then you're telling them not to use their power? Would Melanie be First Lady if trump didn't harvey her?
> 
> At least bill Cosby had the decency to knock em out first, lol
Click to expand...

Cosby also played the race card. I loved that guy, but he was  serial sexual predator. Weinstien didn't drug women. Like that matters. A little prestige and men think they can get in your pants.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how black boys work, not much better than  white good ol boys. Sexist swine, like that repulsive prick, Weinstein, and one day all their violent hateful shit will out, too, and playing the race card  won't save them.It will only make them look that much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny women are attracted to powerful men but then you're telling them not to use their power? Would Melanie be First Lady if trump didn't harvey her?
> 
> At least bill Cosby had the decency to knock em out first, lol
Click to expand...

You are one sick, twisted, individual.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. That was weak. Calling something racist with out addressing the point? Nothing but troll.
> 
> 
> Especially in the context of the Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the race card Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is absurd that you pretend not to know.
> 
> 
> "The phrase is commonly used to allege that someone has deliberately and falsely accused another person of being a racist in order to gain some sort of advantage"
> 
> 
> Massively used by lefties like you to advance their political agenda by marginalize people and ideas that they cannot refute honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> THis is for you pretending to not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not playing the race card. That's how you want to define the race card. Playing the race card as defined by you racists is when you use race to gain an advantage. Such as what whites have done since at least 1776. You play it with your claim of anti white discrimination that you cannot prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your denial of the meaning of the term is obviously because you don't like being called on your bullshit.
> 
> 
> Consider your comment dismissed.
> 
> 
> THe meaning of the term Race Card will remain the same.
> 
> 
> And you will continue to be called on it, as you do it, over and over again, race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see lots of black guys welcomed into white families. Black society doesn't welcome an ivory brother admit it.
Click to expand...



A number of my cousins married or bred with blacks. No one said boo about it.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter white or black poor people having kids is why they remain poor. Then their kids usually repeat the mistake
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that 13% of the population commits 50% of the crimes?
> Probably because 70% of them are born into homes with a poor mother and no father to help raise them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 percent of the population are not committing 50 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to DOJ statistics.....yes they are. https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> *– FACT*: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And something like 95% of blacks are murdered by blacks and something like 87% of whites are killed by whites. That's 8% not cool. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it's not 5 percent and since you are white and 6 times more likely to be killed by another white person, then you would think whites would be concerned about this. But you'd rather die than actually think you might just have a problem too.
Click to expand...



Your delusion that talking about the atrocity that is occurring in the black community, means that we don't care about problems in our own community is noted, laughed at and dismissed.


THis is the laughing.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys won the election. It's over. No more guilt, affirmative action, special treatment, quotas. All men are created equal.
> 
> I know the privileged. They're sick of feeling guilty about the opportunities they afford themselves. And they feel they pay too many taxes to feed the poor and what government is doing isn't solving the problem.
> 
> And again, you won. We're going to try things your way for a bit
Click to expand...



Really?

I've known a few "privileged". They mostly seem to buy into the idea of "guilt" for what they have.


It's the middle class, and the working class, the ones that damn well know they worked hard for what they have, that are sick and tired of being told they didn't.

Really, really tired of it.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
Click to expand...



You want your message heard? 


Expressing it by disrespecting the Flag, the nation it stands for, and it's citizens, is about the very WORST way to get that.


FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to sort out any real injustice from all the bullshit, but I do try.
> 
> 
> You could help by easing of on all the bullshit claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such as? The average black male with some college has the same chance of getting employment as a white with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to try another one. THis site has some blacks with degrees who are brain damaged morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter... Sciences prove that all Races Are the same. If you don't believe it you are racist. Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if that's entirely true. There are clearly visibly differences so I'm sure DNA and genetic differences exist
Click to expand...



Anyone with a medical background can tell you there are many differences, in the way various diseases hit groups, for one example.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how black boys work, not much better than  white good ol boys. Sexist swine, like that repulsive prick, Weinstein, and one day all their violent hateful shit will out, too, and playing the race card  won't save them.It will only make them look that much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny women are attracted to powerful men but then you're telling them not to use their power? Would Melanie be First Lady if trump didn't harvey her?
> 
> At least bill Cosby had the decency to knock em out first, lol
Click to expand...



I know you know the difference between using what you have attempt seduction and using what you have to sexually harass or rape.


----------



## Correll

MaryL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how black boys work, not much better than  white good ol boys. Sexist swine, like that repulsive prick, Weinstein, and one day all their violent hateful shit will out, too, and playing the race card  won't save them.It will only make them look that much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny women are attracted to powerful men but then you're telling them not to use their power? Would Melanie be First Lady if trump didn't harvey her?
> 
> At least bill Cosby had the decency to knock em out first, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cosby also played the race card. I loved that guy, but he was  serial sexual predator. Weinstien didn't drug women. Like that matters. A little prestige and men think they can get in your pants.
Click to expand...



Cosby didn't drug women. He gave women drugs for them to take, willingly and knowingly.


He was a sleazy man using his power to buy sex from young women, but he was not a rapist.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb shit. Whites do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black with some college has the same chance of getting a job as a white with some prison. Is that fair? You know God is not going to be amused by your willfull ignorance... You're conservative jackasses think blacks have it ingreat because of a little affirmative action... Enjoy hell. It is also the GOP Pander to the rich, screw the rest policy of the last 35 years it's killing all of us and the country. You are so functionally idiotic,
Click to expand...

wow--what a post..what does it mean??


----------



## harmonica

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what injustice?
Click to expand...

once again--you provide no facts and hateful replies
I provide facts and you call it hate/''racism''....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had hillbillies growing up around here. Their kids assimilated and didn't carry on their parents ignorant traits. Well some didn't go off to college or do much after high school. Those guys turned into carpenters drunks laborers ex husbands but very few of them are criminals gang members ok some might be drug dealers but they're the kind of drug dealer like in pulp fiction when travolta took uma to his drug dealer to give him the shot.
> 
> PBS runs documentaries of black kids telling us how they all know someone who's been murdered. And they say the streets are unsafe. Are those black kids Lyin?
> 
> 
> 
> Black drug dealers killing black drug dealers over who gets to sell drugs to White Suburbanites and Hicks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops and citizens in my neighborhood won't allow criminal organizations to operate in our cities. If you want drugs you got to go to the lawless parts of town. The black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They allow white Suburban Heights and Hicks to drive around with the drugs they bought, but they arrest seven times as many blacks for driving while black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because if they didn't racially profile the criminal element in Detroit would come to the burbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All part of the gigantic discrimination against blacks that makes life close to impossible for them. Great job GOP and silly Dupes. Enjoy hell. It's the test laugh out loud.
Click to expand...

Impossible?  Really???  Come on now bro.  I agree that life might be "impossible" in some of the poorest places in America but those people are just a bus ride away from a better place.  My grandparents came to this country not knowing how to speak the language.  If a black person wants to make it in America they can.  Get over yourselves.

*1.       HALF OF BLACK AMERICANS BORN POOR STAY POOR*

*2.  MOST BLACK MIDDLE CLASS KIDS ARE DOWNWARDLY MOBILE 

3.       BLACK WEALTH BARELY EXISTS

4.       MOST BLACK FAMILIES HEADED BY SINGLE PARENT 

5.       BLACK STUDENTS ATTEND WORSE SCHOOLS 

Five Bleak Facts on Black Opportunity






*


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys won the election. It's over. No more guilt, affirmative action, special treatment, quotas. All men are created equal.
> 
> I know the privileged. They're sick of feeling guilty about the opportunities they afford themselves. And they feel they pay too many taxes to feed the poor and what government is doing isn't solving the problem.
> 
> And again, you won. We're going to try things your way for a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've known a few "privileged". They mostly seem to buy into the idea of "guilt" for what they have.
> 
> 
> It's the middle class, and the working class, the ones that damn well know they worked hard for what they have, that are sick and tired of being told they didn't.
> 
> Really, really tired of it.
Click to expand...

What they/you are tired of is getting fucked by the same people who for decades or centuries have been fucking blacks.  The rich powerful elites.  But instead you voted for one of them to be your president.  You don't realize you and poor/middle class blacks should actually be on the same side and the same enemy is fucking you both.

You aren't sick of being told you worked hard for what you got.  You cry that you don't got enough too.  But instead of whitey it's the government you're convinced is screwing you.  And you cry that blacks are being treated better than you which to me is a hoot.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys won the election. It's over. No more guilt, affirmative action, special treatment, quotas. All men are created equal.
> 
> I know the privileged. They're sick of feeling guilty about the opportunities they afford themselves. And they feel they pay too many taxes to feed the poor and what government is doing isn't solving the problem.
> 
> And again, you won. We're going to try things your way for a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've known a few "privileged". They mostly seem to buy into the idea of "guilt" for what they have.
> 
> 
> It's the middle class, and the working class, the ones that damn well know they worked hard for what they have, that are sick and tired of being told they didn't.
> 
> Really, really tired of it.
Click to expand...


These 3 Charts Show Why Middle Class Workers Are Struggling to Get Ahead Today

The Secret Shame of Middle-Class Americans Living Paycheck to Paycheck

7 Reasons the Middle Class Is in Serious Trouble

In today’s economy, even two-income families struggle to make ends meet

Why so many Americans in the middle class have no savings

You worked hard....for what you don't got.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want your message heard?
> 
> 
> Expressing it by disrespecting the Flag, the nation it stands for, and it's citizens, is about the very WORST way to get that.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
Click to expand...


A $500 surprise expense would put most Americans into debt

1 in 3 Americans can't come up with $2,000—here's how much you should be saving

44 percent of Americans couldn't cover an unexpected $400 expense

These people need someone to blame and what your rich masters have convinced you is that AA and blacks are why you are so broke.  Who will you blame after 4 or 8 years of Trump?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys won the election. It's over. No more guilt, affirmative action, special treatment, quotas. All men are created equal.
> 
> I know the privileged. They're sick of feeling guilty about the opportunities they afford themselves. And they feel they pay too many taxes to feed the poor and what government is doing isn't solving the problem.
> 
> And again, you won. We're going to try things your way for a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've known a few "privileged". They mostly seem to buy into the idea of "guilt" for what they have.
> 
> 
> It's the middle class, and the working class, the ones that damn well know they worked hard for what they have, that are sick and tired of being told they didn't.
> 
> Really, really tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they/you are tired of is getting fucked by the same people who for decades or centuries have been fucking blacks.  The rich powerful elites.  But instead you voted for one of them to be your president.  You don't realize you and poor/middle class blacks should actually be on the same side and the same enemy is fucking you both.
> 
> You aren't sick of being told you worked hard for what you got.  You cry that you don't got enough too.  But instead of whitey it's the government you're convinced is screwing you.  And you cry that blacks are being treated better than you which to me is a hoot.
Click to expand...



1. HIllary was the candidate of the super rich.

2. Who should we have supported in the GOP, to represent the Middle Class, and/or the working class? Fucking Jeb?

3. The middle class, the working class, my point about them knowing they are not entitled and being tired of those telling them they are? That's more libs than blacks, but regardless, anyone that tells middle class white and working class whites that they are entitled, is the enemy of middle and working class whites.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys won the election. It's over. No more guilt, affirmative action, special treatment, quotas. All men are created equal.
> 
> I know the privileged. They're sick of feeling guilty about the opportunities they afford themselves. And they feel they pay too many taxes to feed the poor and what government is doing isn't solving the problem.
> 
> And again, you won. We're going to try things your way for a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've known a few "privileged". They mostly seem to buy into the idea of "guilt" for what they have.
> 
> 
> It's the middle class, and the working class, the ones that damn well know they worked hard for what they have, that are sick and tired of being told they didn't.
> 
> Really, really tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These 3 Charts Show Why Middle Class Workers Are Struggling to Get Ahead Today
> 
> The Secret Shame of Middle-Class Americans Living Paycheck to Paycheck
> 
> 7 Reasons the Middle Class Is in Serious Trouble
> 
> In today’s economy, even two-income families struggle to make ends meet
> 
> Why so many Americans in the middle class have no savings
> 
> You worked hard....for what you don't got.  LOL
Click to expand...




Which is why we wanted real change.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want your message heard?
> 
> 
> Expressing it by disrespecting the Flag, the nation it stands for, and it's citizens, is about the very WORST way to get that.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A $500 surprise expense would put most Americans into debt
> 
> 1 in 3 Americans can't come up with $2,000—here's how much you should be saving
> 
> 44 percent of Americans couldn't cover an unexpected $400 expense
> 
> These people need someone to blame and what your rich masters have convinced you is that AA and blacks are why you are so broke.  Who will you blame after 4 or 8 years of Trump?
Click to expand...



No, these people need national policies that serve their interests, that  is way they voted for change.


The dismissal of their efforts, hard work and sacrifice by liberals who tell them they have "white privilege" when they know damn well they do not, is an separate issue.


The discrimination against them in order to favor blacks, is another attack they are ill able to withstand.



Ignoring either issue, is just a way to fuck them, and they know it.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys won the election. It's over. No more guilt, affirmative action, special treatment, quotas. All men are created equal.
> 
> I know the privileged. They're sick of feeling guilty about the opportunities they afford themselves. And they feel they pay too many taxes to feed the poor and what government is doing isn't solving the problem.
> 
> And again, you won. We're going to try things your way for a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've known a few "privileged". They mostly seem to buy into the idea of "guilt" for what they have.
> 
> 
> It's the middle class, and the working class, the ones that damn well know they worked hard for what they have, that are sick and tired of being told they didn't.
> 
> Really, really tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they/you are tired of is getting fucked by the same people who for decades or centuries have been fucking blacks.  The rich powerful elites.  But instead you voted for one of them to be your president.  You don't realize you and poor/middle class blacks should actually be on the same side and the same enemy is fucking you both.
> 
> You aren't sick of being told you worked hard for what you got.  You cry that you don't got enough too.  But instead of whitey it's the government you're convinced is screwing you.  And you cry that blacks are being treated better than you which to me is a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. HIllary was the candidate of the super rich.
> 
> 2. Who should we have supported in the GOP, to represent the Middle Class, and/or the working class? Fucking Jeb?
> 
> 3. The middle class, the working class, my point about them knowing they are not entitled and being tired of those telling them they are? That's more libs than blacks, but regardless, anyone that tells middle class white and working class whites that they are entitled, is the enemy of middle and working class whites.
Click to expand...

You were convinced the Democrats are no longer the party for working people and in a way you are right but the GOP is not the solution for you my friend.  You need to take back the Democratic party.  Step one was accomplished.  The Dems were devistated.  They need to come up with a new schtick.  The GOP don't need to change.  They got you with god gays guns and racism.  Gay wedding cakes.  

And they tell you that it's blacks and immigrants why you aren't doing better.  Never mind ceo pay went up 300% as your pay stagnated for decades.  And sure they flooded the market with cheap labor and that's how they got richer.  But you don't blame them.  You blame the immigrant they hired.  I don't blame them.  I'd take the job too.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want your message heard?
> 
> 
> Expressing it by disrespecting the Flag, the nation it stands for, and it's citizens, is about the very WORST way to get that.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A $500 surprise expense would put most Americans into debt
> 
> 1 in 3 Americans can't come up with $2,000—here's how much you should be saving
> 
> 44 percent of Americans couldn't cover an unexpected $400 expense
> 
> These people need someone to blame and what your rich masters have convinced you is that AA and blacks are why you are so broke.  Who will you blame after 4 or 8 years of Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, these people need national policies that serve their interests, that  is way they voted for change.
> 
> 
> The dismissal of their efforts, hard work and sacrifice by liberals who tell them they have "white privilege" when they know damn well they do not, is an separate issue.
> 
> 
> The discrimination against them in order to favor blacks, is another attack they are ill able to withstand.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring either issue, is just a way to fuck them, and they know it.
Click to expand...


The guy who's union job just went overseas and now he got a job in a non union factory with no benefits and $15 an hour is priviledged compared to poor blacks who have no economic opportunities in their area.

Look at the coal miners.  Did they re invent themselves or like blacks in poor areas are they sitting around crying hoping trump and the GOP make coal popular again?

And gas is more expensive this year this time than it was last year.  That's less disposable income for you.  Less you can save for retirement.  But Trump promised coal they'd do better under him so they have to jack the price up at least a little.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys won the election. It's over. No more guilt, affirmative action, special treatment, quotas. All men are created equal.
> 
> I know the privileged. They're sick of feeling guilty about the opportunities they afford themselves. And they feel they pay too many taxes to feed the poor and what government is doing isn't solving the problem.
> 
> And again, you won. We're going to try things your way for a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've known a few "privileged". They mostly seem to buy into the idea of "guilt" for what they have.
> 
> 
> It's the middle class, and the working class, the ones that damn well know they worked hard for what they have, that are sick and tired of being told they didn't.
> 
> Really, really tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they/you are tired of is getting fucked by the same people who for decades or centuries have been fucking blacks.  The rich powerful elites.  But instead you voted for one of them to be your president.  You don't realize you and poor/middle class blacks should actually be on the same side and the same enemy is fucking you both.
> 
> You aren't sick of being told you worked hard for what you got.  You cry that you don't got enough too.  But instead of whitey it's the government you're convinced is screwing you.  And you cry that blacks are being treated better than you which to me is a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. HIllary was the candidate of the super rich.
> 
> 2. Who should we have supported in the GOP, to represent the Middle Class, and/or the working class? Fucking Jeb?
> 
> 3. The middle class, the working class, my point about them knowing they are not entitled and being tired of those telling them they are? That's more libs than blacks, but regardless, anyone that tells middle class white and working class whites that they are entitled, is the enemy of middle and working class whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were convinced the Democrats are no longer the party for working people and in a way you are right but the GOP is not the solution for you my friend.  You need to take back the Democratic party.  Step one was accomplished.  The Dems were devistated.  They need to come up with a new schtick.  The GOP don't need to change.  They got you with god gays guns and racism.  Gay wedding cakes.
> 
> And they tell you that it's blacks and immigrants why you aren't doing better.  Never mind ceo pay went up 300% as your pay stagnated for decades.  And sure they flooded the market with cheap labor and that's how they got richer.  But you don't blame them.  You blame the immigrant they hired.  I don't blame them.  I'd take the job too.
Click to expand...



The Dems are completely hostile to me. They consider me and mine "deplorable". 


ANY time I dare voice my interests, liberals ridicule me for being white and having the nerve to want my interests represented.



There is nothing to be done with the dems.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled lefty idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind to Injustice 2 blacks 2... Save your brain, vote Republican...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what injustice?
Click to expand...

*Slavery Saved Them From Savagery*

For 400 years, Blacks in America have never been treated worse than they deserved.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want your message heard?
> 
> 
> Expressing it by disrespecting the Flag, the nation it stands for, and it's citizens, is about the very WORST way to get that.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A $500 surprise expense would put most Americans into debt
> 
> 1 in 3 Americans can't come up with $2,000—here's how much you should be saving
> 
> 44 percent of Americans couldn't cover an unexpected $400 expense
> 
> These people need someone to blame and what your rich masters have convinced you is that AA and blacks are why you are so broke.  Who will you blame after 4 or 8 years of Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, these people need national policies that serve their interests, that  is way they voted for change.
> 
> 
> The dismissal of their efforts, hard work and sacrifice by liberals who tell them they have "white privilege" when they know damn well they do not, is an separate issue.
> 
> 
> The discrimination against them in order to favor blacks, is another attack they are ill able to withstand.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring either issue, is just a way to fuck them, and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy who's union job just went overseas and now he got a job in a non union factory with no benefits and $15 an hour is priviledged compared to poor blacks who have no economic opportunities in their area.
Click to expand...



No, he is not.  And thanks for dismissing his interests. Like I said.




> Look at the coal miners.  Did they re invent themselves or like blacks in poor areas are they sitting around crying hoping trump and the GOP make coal popular again?




From what I've heard, they've done what they can. But again, why the hostility to people having problems? 





> And gas is more expensive this year this time than it was last year.  That's less disposable income for you.  Less you can save for retirement.  But Trump promised coal they'd do better under him so they have to jack the price up at least a little.




So, having a dem president who would be actively hostile to their region's prime employer would have helped?

Why are you dismissing their interests?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

MaryL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> More manufactured racism! A black student spray painted "KKK "and "Nigg@r" all over the school. What the fuck is wrong with these clowns?   Black Lives Matter!! Hands Up Don't Shoot!!  and hundreds of others like this. All based on lies......
> 
> Apparently when they can't find any "real" racism, they go out and and create it!
> _
> 
> Police have charged a former Eastern Michigan University student over three incidents of vandalism that targeted African-Americans, including the spray-painting of ‘KKK’ and ‘n*gger,’ and the command to “leave” the school._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On Tuesday, the university was shaken when police announced the suspect was Eddie Curlin, an African-American. A preliminary hearing is set for November 9.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” Jaiquae Rodwell told the Eastern Echo, the university newspaper. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing.”
> 
> Curlin was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft, and one count of using a computer to commit a crime, all related to vandalism incidents that took place on the Eastern Michigan University campus in the fall of 2016._​
> MORE @ Former student charged for racist graffiti on Michigan campus
> and
> Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus - The Eastern Echo​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some people are never happy unless they stir up things. Damn. Some people want reparations, and in the spirit of Orwell, make them up when possible. Some folks  love sniffing out the tiniest of insults to add to their  shit list of hurts to fuel their outrage. They need to find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see how abusive and hateful black males can be, which isn't my fault for noticing. PLEASE, it's not my fault being a victim of black males and noticing just how evil they can be. Sorry. Racism  goes out the door here. And hiding their abysmal actions by crying "racism'  just isn't working anymore. Racism shmasim.
Click to expand...



The race card is a Joker.  Losers play it to make themselves feel like winners.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys won the election. It's over. No more guilt, affirmative action, special treatment, quotas. All men are created equal.
> 
> I know the privileged. They're sick of feeling guilty about the opportunities they afford themselves. And they feel they pay too many taxes to feed the poor and what government is doing isn't solving the problem.
> 
> And again, you won. We're going to try things your way for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've known a few "privileged". They mostly seem to buy into the idea of "guilt" for what they have.
> 
> 
> It's the middle class, and the working class, the ones that damn well know they worked hard for what they have, that are sick and tired of being told they didn't.
> 
> Really, really tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they/you are tired of is getting fucked by the same people who for decades or centuries have been fucking blacks.  The rich powerful elites.  But instead you voted for one of them to be your president.  You don't realize you and poor/middle class blacks should actually be on the same side and the same enemy is fucking you both.
> 
> You aren't sick of being told you worked hard for what you got.  You cry that you don't got enough too.  But instead of whitey it's the government you're convinced is screwing you.  And you cry that blacks are being treated better than you which to me is a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. HIllary was the candidate of the super rich.
> 
> 2. Who should we have supported in the GOP, to represent the Middle Class, and/or the working class? Fucking Jeb?
> 
> 3. The middle class, the working class, my point about them knowing they are not entitled and being tired of those telling them they are? That's more libs than blacks, but regardless, anyone that tells middle class white and working class whites that they are entitled, is the enemy of middle and working class whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were convinced the Democrats are no longer the party for working people and in a way you are right but the GOP is not the solution for you my friend.  You need to take back the Democratic party.  Step one was accomplished.  The Dems were devistated.  They need to come up with a new schtick.  The GOP don't need to change.  They got you with god gays guns and racism.  Gay wedding cakes.
> 
> And they tell you that it's blacks and immigrants why you aren't doing better.  Never mind ceo pay went up 300% as your pay stagnated for decades.  And sure they flooded the market with cheap labor and that's how they got richer.  But you don't blame them.  You blame the immigrant they hired.  I don't blame them.  I'd take the job too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems are completely hostile to me. They consider me and mine "deplorable".
> 
> 
> ANY time I dare voice my interests, liberals ridicule me for being white and having the nerve to want my interests represented.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to be done with the dems.
Click to expand...

Well you aren't rich enough for the GOP to care about you.

Think about what Trump did.  He won you over by stealing old Democratic positions.  NAFTA, illegals stealing jobs and deluting the market with low wage workers.  Bring jobs back home.  

The GOP invented NAFTA.  Clinton only signed it because Bush 1 was a 1 term president.  Every Republican in both houses voted for it.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've known a few "privileged". They mostly seem to buy into the idea of "guilt" for what they have.
> 
> 
> It's the middle class, and the working class, the ones that damn well know they worked hard for what they have, that are sick and tired of being told they didn't.
> 
> Really, really tired of it.
> 
> 
> 
> What they/you are tired of is getting fucked by the same people who for decades or centuries have been fucking blacks.  The rich powerful elites.  But instead you voted for one of them to be your president.  You don't realize you and poor/middle class blacks should actually be on the same side and the same enemy is fucking you both.
> 
> You aren't sick of being told you worked hard for what you got.  You cry that you don't got enough too.  But instead of whitey it's the government you're convinced is screwing you.  And you cry that blacks are being treated better than you which to me is a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. HIllary was the candidate of the super rich.
> 
> 2. Who should we have supported in the GOP, to represent the Middle Class, and/or the working class? Fucking Jeb?
> 
> 3. The middle class, the working class, my point about them knowing they are not entitled and being tired of those telling them they are? That's more libs than blacks, but regardless, anyone that tells middle class white and working class whites that they are entitled, is the enemy of middle and working class whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were convinced the Democrats are no longer the party for working people and in a way you are right but the GOP is not the solution for you my friend.  You need to take back the Democratic party.  Step one was accomplished.  The Dems were devistated.  They need to come up with a new schtick.  The GOP don't need to change.  They got you with god gays guns and racism.  Gay wedding cakes.
> 
> And they tell you that it's blacks and immigrants why you aren't doing better.  Never mind ceo pay went up 300% as your pay stagnated for decades.  And sure they flooded the market with cheap labor and that's how they got richer.  But you don't blame them.  You blame the immigrant they hired.  I don't blame them.  I'd take the job too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems are completely hostile to me. They consider me and mine "deplorable".
> 
> 
> ANY time I dare voice my interests, liberals ridicule me for being white and having the nerve to want my interests represented.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to be done with the dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you aren't rich enough for the GOP to care about you.
> 
> Think about what Trump did.  He won you over by stealing old Democratic positions.  NAFTA, illegals stealing jobs and deluting the market with low wage workers.  Bring jobs back home.
> 
> The GOP invented NAFTA.  Clinton only signed it because Bush 1 was a 1 term president.  Every Republican in both houses voted for it.
Click to expand...




If Trump wants to be re-elected he better care.

IF the GOP ever wants to win again, they better care.


White voters didn't come out like this last time because of Trump's "charisma."


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the race card Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absurd that you pretend not to know.
> 
> 
> "The phrase is commonly used to allege that someone has deliberately and falsely accused another person of being a racist in order to gain some sort of advantage"
> 
> 
> Massively used by lefties like you to advance their political agenda by marginalize people and ideas that they cannot refute honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> THis is for you pretending to not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not playing the race card. That's how you want to define the race card. Playing the race card as defined by you racists is when you use race to gain an advantage. Such as what whites have done since at least 1776. You play it with your claim of anti white discrimination that you cannot prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your denial of the meaning of the term is obviously because you don't like being called on your bullshit.
> 
> 
> Consider your comment dismissed.
> 
> 
> THe meaning of the term Race Card will remain the same.
> 
> 
> And you will continue to be called on it, as you do it, over and over again, race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see lots of black guys welcomed into white families. Black society doesn't welcome an ivory brother admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A number of my cousins married or bred with blacks. No one said boo about it.
Click to expand...



“Bred”?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is absurd that you pretend not to know.
> 
> 
> "The phrase is commonly used to allege that someone has deliberately and falsely accused another person of being a racist in order to gain some sort of advantage"
> 
> 
> Massively used by lefties like you to advance their political agenda by marginalize people and ideas that they cannot refute honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> THis is for you pretending to not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not playing the race card. That's how you want to define the race card. Playing the race card as defined by you racists is when you use race to gain an advantage. Such as what whites have done since at least 1776. You play it with your claim of anti white discrimination that you cannot prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your denial of the meaning of the term is obviously because you don't like being called on your bullshit.
> 
> 
> Consider your comment dismissed.
> 
> 
> THe meaning of the term Race Card will remain the same.
> 
> 
> And you will continue to be called on it, as you do it, over and over again, race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see lots of black guys welcomed into white families. Black society doesn't welcome an ivory brother admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A number of my cousins married or bred with blacks. No one said boo about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Bred”?
Click to expand...



It means had children.


----------



## harmonica

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do  all well paid black athletes pay homage to their poorer  less talented kin by  just kneeling? Why don't they , instead,  stand up, put their hand over their hearts, play the damned game and donate their earnings to all those poor people instead silently kneeling? Such commitment.  Put their money where their mouth is.  No, they are such  drama queens and they don't care about the poor, crime or black lives.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want your message heard?
> 
> 
> Expressing it by disrespecting the Flag, the nation it stands for, and it's citizens, is about the very WORST way to get that.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A $500 surprise expense would put most Americans into debt
> 
> 1 in 3 Americans can't come up with $2,000—here's how much you should be saving
> 
> 44 percent of Americans couldn't cover an unexpected $400 expense
> 
> These people need someone to blame and what your rich masters have convinced you is that AA and blacks are why you are so broke.  Who will you blame after 4 or 8 years of Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, these people need national policies that serve their interests, that  is way they voted for change.
> 
> 
> The dismissal of their efforts, hard work and sacrifice by liberals who tell them they have "white privilege" when they know damn well they do not, is an separate issue.
> 
> 
> The discrimination against them in order to favor blacks, is another attack they are ill able to withstand.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring either issue, is just a way to fuck them, and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy who's union job just went overseas and now he got a job in a non union factory with no benefits and $15 an hour is priviledged compared to poor blacks who have no economic opportunities in their area.
> 
> Look at the coal miners.  Did they re invent themselves or like blacks in poor areas are they sitting around crying hoping trump and the GOP make coal popular again?
> 
> And gas is more expensive this year this time than it was last year.  That's less disposable income for you.  Less you can save for retirement.  But Trump promised coal they'd do better under him so they have to jack the price up at least a little.
Click to expand...

blacks have every opportunity to go to college and get a good job--just like everyone else


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not playing the race card. That's how you want to define the race card. Playing the race card as defined by you racists is when you use race to gain an advantage. Such as what whites have done since at least 1776. You play it with your claim of anti white discrimination that you cannot prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your denial of the meaning of the term is obviously because you don't like being called on your bullshit.
> 
> 
> Consider your comment dismissed.
> 
> 
> THe meaning of the term Race Card will remain the same.
> 
> 
> And you will continue to be called on it, as you do it, over and over again, race baiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see lots of black guys welcomed into white families. Black society doesn't welcome an ivory brother admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A number of my cousins married or bred with blacks. No one said boo about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Bred”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It means had children.
Click to expand...




Generally used when talking about animals.


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point of them kneeling. It's how black people are treated by police. Even rich black men are abused by cops. Moneys got nothing to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want your message heard?
> 
> 
> Expressing it by disrespecting the Flag, the nation it stands for, and it's citizens, is about the very WORST way to get that.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A $500 surprise expense would put most Americans into debt
> 
> 1 in 3 Americans can't come up with $2,000—here's how much you should be saving
> 
> 44 percent of Americans couldn't cover an unexpected $400 expense
> 
> These people need someone to blame and what your rich masters have convinced you is that AA and blacks are why you are so broke.  Who will you blame after 4 or 8 years of Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, these people need national policies that serve their interests, that  is way they voted for change.
> 
> 
> The dismissal of their efforts, hard work and sacrifice by liberals who tell them they have "white privilege" when they know damn well they do not, is an separate issue.
> 
> 
> The discrimination against them in order to favor blacks, is another attack they are ill able to withstand.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring either issue, is just a way to fuck them, and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy who's union job just went overseas and now he got a job in a non union factory with no benefits and $15 an hour is priviledged compared to poor blacks who have no economic opportunities in their area.
> 
> Look at the coal miners.  Did they re invent themselves or like blacks in poor areas are they sitting around crying hoping trump and the GOP make coal popular again?
> 
> And gas is more expensive this year this time than it was last year.  That's less disposable income for you.  Less you can save for retirement.  But Trump promised coal they'd do better under him so they have to jack the price up at least a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks have every opportunity to go to college and get a good job--just like everyone else
Click to expand...

I'll say this.  I went to an inner city Detroit school till 5th grade.  The teachers in my new white school told my mom other than what she taught me I learned nothing at that Detroit school.  

But who told my parents to have me when they were still in Detroit?  So they fucked up.  But they also got their shit together and got the hell out which is what I tell black whiners to do.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Funny but even though I'm not a Confusion I have mastered Filial piety.  I don't need an asian to tell me to respect my parents or that the relationship should be mutually beneficial.






????


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

A black man is charged in racist graffiti incidents that shook Mich. campus, drew national attention

A black man is charged in racist graffiti incidents that shook Mich. campus, drew national attention.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Topic was SPECIFIC.  Last 10 pages are a general unbalanced race free for all. Cant do that in Zone2. Closed. *


----------

